# *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!!!)



## mizenkay

Draft Express NBA Draft Workout Schedules are beginning to be posted.



*May 18th (thursday) has James Augustine, Justin Williams, Mustafa Shakur and Shannon Brown working out for the Bulls.*



check this thread or the Draft Express link for updates.


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Reading the scouting report, Justin Williams seems more interesting than Augustine.


> Williams’ biggest asset as far as the NBA is concerned lies in his game-changing shot-blocking ability. He averaged an astounding 5.4 blocks per game as a college senior, good for 2nd best in the country, and a full 1.5 more blocks per game than the third best shot-blocker in the nation. Beyond his physical gifts, Williams is blessed with amazing timing and instincts in regards to challenging and intimidating around the rim. He often doesn’t even need to jump to block a shot, just positioning himself perfectly with his arms high in the air and pinning the ball to the glass in one quick, fluid motion. His massive hands help him out a great deal in this regard. Williams gets his fair share of blocks on the ball while guarding his man, but makes most of his living on the weak-side. He rotates in the blink of an eye, anticipates his opponent’s leap to let him get in the air before he does, and then goes straight up with no hesitation at all. Even when he doesn’t come up with a block on any given possession, his mere presence in the lane is enough to make opposing guards leery about driving into the paint.
> 
> Being more than just a shot-blocker, as a team defender Williams is quite good as well. He is a pesky, physical type, always looking to scrap, never being afraid of contact, holding his ground against stronger opponents and showing tremendous hustle on this end of the floor. His work-ethic and athleticism are on full display in the way he defends the pick and roll especially; coming out to hedge the screen, showing extremely well and then recovering in the blink of an eye right back into the post to continue to get the job done. If a teammate blows his assignment, Williams is quick enough to even step out on the perimeter and contest jump-shots from opposing guards as well.


James White is in the thick of things, scheduling another 5 workouts with the Clippers, Warriors, Jazz, Raptors and the Grizzlies. Expect him to move up the board fast.

Hopefully Paxson brings Sene in aswell.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

If I am correct, Justin is a hometown boy as well. 



> Justin Williams is one of the top returning defensive players in the nation, and is one of the top all-around players in the Mountain West Conference. Williams was named the *Mountain West Conference Defensive Player of the Year his junior season*. He also earned Third Team All-MWC honors. Williams led the Mountain West and ranked No. 11 in the nation in blocked shots (2.89 per game) for the 2004-05 season. A very versatile frontcourt player, Williams can play both the power forward and center positions. *His relentless work ethic has made him a fan favorite* for the Cowboys.


http://wyomingathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/williams_justin00.html

The above was written before this last season. 

His stats this season:

30 minutes a game. 10.3 pts a game 10.3 rebounds. Over 5 blocks a game!! 163 blocks in 30 games.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

James Augustine 33 minutes 13 pts 9 rebounds. (63% FG PCT) .7 blocks


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Mustafa Shakur 6-3 guard. 11.2 pts 43% 33% in threes. 4.7 assists. 3.7 rebounds. 



> As sound of a point guard as they come ... Makes great decisions with the basketball ... Has an instinct for knowing where his teammates are on the floor ... Delivers the ball in all the right spots ... A quality scorer as well ... Not overly explosive, but quick and has great change of direction speed ... Possesses good size at point guard, cutting down the amount of spatial cushion he needs from his normally smaller defender to get his shot off ... A fine outside shooter who will continue to get better as he gains more experience in the college game ... Adding strength is a priority for defensive play, but his instincts and quickness are tools he can already work with ... Fundamentally sound, the consummate floor leader.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=15141


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Shannon Brown 6-4 guard. PPG 17.2 | APG 2.7 | RPG 4.4



> Tremendous athlete ... Possesses a quick first step ... Has a strong body, enabling him to absorb contact in traffic ... Seems to key transition buckets out of nowhere, even when the break does not appear to be there ... Explosive finisher ... Will develop into a dangerous outside shooter ... Slightly undersized for the 2-guard position, but lacks the playmaking skills of a point guard ... Needs to improve his all-around contributions.


----------



## fl_flash

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



mizenkay said:


> Draft Express NBA Draft Workout Schedules are beginning to be posted.
> 
> 
> 
> *May 18th (thursday) has James Augustine, Justin Williams, Mustafa Shakur and Shannon Brown working out for the Bulls.*
> 
> 
> 
> check this thread or the Draft Express link for updates.


with these four players, one word comes to mind.... Why?

These are all late first or second round talent or possibly even undrafted. I know teams will use workouts to get a feel for players even though they may not be in a position to draft them - but still - why?

Also, way for Bulls.com to stay on top of things! Nothing like getting workout information from draftexpress. I'm guessing our wish/desire to have ANYTHING comming from Bulls.com regarding summer workouts was a pipe dream.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



fl_flash said:


> with these four players, one word comes to mind.... Why?
> 
> These are all late first or second round talent or possibly even undrafted. I know teams will use workouts to get a feel for players even though they may not be in a position to draft them - but still - why?
> 
> Also, way for Bulls.com to stay on top of things! Nothing like getting workout information from draftexpress. I'm guessing our wish/desire to have ANYTHING comming from Bulls.com regarding summer workouts was a pipe dream.


1. This is an important point; we're working out guys that probably won't be pushing their way up in the draft. There may be an agenda to acquire a 2nd rounder, a good idea in this draft especially for a GM that loves the collegiate breed.

2. Bulls.com coverage has generally been terrible and is the last place I go for "inside" info on the Bulls.

3. James Augustine gives you effort night in and night out. Gritty rebounder, plays really long, strong defender. I think he'll have foul problems in the League, but if he can avoid those, he's fluid enough and big enough to be a rotation big man contributor for sure.

Justin Williams... I watched a game that ESPN aired right before the tournament... I think it was actually their conference tournament and they were playing in the conf. championship game. This guy is a TRULY intuitive shot-blocker. He looks like he was born with the innate need to swat shots... TOTALLY comfortable out there defensively. I know that anyone with length can block shots, but sometimes you see a special talent in that area. Not terrific offensively, but he can clean up. Sort of a poor man's Camby. It's a terrible thing to say, but I think he can actually give Chandler a run for his money...


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

I wonder if Pax has a major trade lined up with both picks? That may be why he is bringing in these type of players. 

Hmm... two smallish guards included. Inquiringing minds want to know.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



truebluefan said:


> I wonder if Pax has a major trade lined up with both picks? That may be why he is bringing in these type of players.
> 
> Hmm... two smallish guards included. Inquiringing minds want to know.


they bring in a ton of players every year..

really means nothing...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



The ROY said:


> they bring in a ton of players every year..
> 
> really means nothing...


Yep, I remember Skiles talking about it last year on his ESPN Radio show, when they didn't even have a pick


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

I want the Bulls to get a workout with Sene as well, and possibly even accompanied by some video on Bulls.com, but I'm not holding my breath in that last department...


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Josh Boone has been added to the private Chicago workout, not just for the Bulls though, he is working out for all interested teams. We should take a look at him, even though it looks like he has regressed since last season.


----------



## darlets

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Means nothing, Paxson even said once that he likes to go through a couple of players just to get the scouts and staff into the groove.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

It could mean nothing and it could mean something. It's possible this is just a warm up getting some guys in and getting our staff ready in CASE we somehow do a deal that nets us a second rounder. Or, perhaps we are planning on dealing Duhon or Gordon and one or both of ouor picks and ending up with a second rounder and want to know what to do with it. I see either possibility as equally likely.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Be Prepared.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



fl_flash said:


> with these four players, one word comes to mind.... Why?
> 
> These are all late first or second round talent or possibly even undrafted. I know teams will use workouts to get a feel for players even though they may not be in a position to draft them - but still - why?
> 
> Also, way for Bulls.com to stay on top of things! Nothing like getting workout information from draftexpress. I'm guessing our wish/desire to have ANYTHING comming from Bulls.com regarding summer workouts was a pipe dream.


All four of them potentially could be undrafted FAs, and could potentially be camp invitees if undrafted. I really don't think there is such a thing as working out too many players, unless it is at the expense of seeing someone more in your range.

Never a bad thing to look for a diamond in the rough, especially since we don't have a second rounder.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



darlets said:


> Means nothing, Paxson even said once that he likes to go through a couple of players just to get the scouts and staff into the groove.



i think that's what this is. tyrus thomas and lamarcus aldridge, for example, aren't even on that draft express list yet.

i hope once the bulls know their draft position for the knick pick that bulls.com will get on the ball. i will not hold my breath however, as i may die waiting.


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Pax discussed what's going on now with Hanley and Mulligan (still waiting for that to be put up on the Score site) and he said agents won't let players workout for a team - if they t hink that player is a lottery pick - until the lottery is drawn. He implied agents are frequently wrong about where their players will be picked.


----------



## Swan

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



mizenkay said:


> i think that's what this is. tyrus thomas and lamarcus aldridge, for example, aren't even on that draft express list yet.
> 
> i hope once the bulls know their draft position for the knick pick that bulls.com will get on the ball. i will not hold my breath however, as i may die waiting.


It's not a Bulls only workout, from what I understand. It's going on at UIC- even if pax had 0 interest in these guys, it would make sense to drop in when its in your backyard.


----------



## fl_flash

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



Swan said:


> It's not a Bulls only workout, from what I understand. It's going on at UIC- even if pax had 0 interest in these guys, it would make sense to drop in when its in your backyard.


Yea. I went and read the artilce off draftexpress' website. I thought it was the Bulls bringing in these four guys for a private workout. It's just a public workout in chicago wth a dozen or so teams supposed to attend. That makes sense for the Bulls to be there, as you state, it's in their backyard. Kinda gets rid of my whole "why?" question!

Bulls.com is still severly lacking tho!


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



fl_flash said:


> Yea. I went and read the artilce off draftexpress' website. I thought it was the Bulls bringing in these four guys for a private workout. It's just a public workout in chicago wth a dozen or so teams supposed to attend. That makes sense for the Bulls to be there, as you state, it's in their backyard. Kinda gets rid of my whole "why?" question!
> 
> Bulls.com is still severly lacking tho!


ahh I see!!


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

josh boone has been added to the bulls workouts


----------



## 7RINGS?

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Its good to get the info on everyone.I think thats why we drafted Duhon in the second round a couple years ago.Pax saw his work outs and was impressed.Ya Duhon was a good college player but if he fell to the second round that shows he was no looked upon as an elite player.I hope Pax checks out everyone even all the overseas players.Who knows maybe we can land another Noch?


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



LegoHat said:


> Josh Boone has been added to the private Chicago workout, not just for the Bulls though, he is working out for all interested teams. We should take a look at him, even though it looks like he has regressed since last season.


I don't think he's really regressed so much as he hasn't improved like he should have. A big reason for this is Hilton Armstrong's emergence.

Boone would be a good addition at 16. His length and athleticism doesn't hinder his ability to sky for rebounds, and he's developed some offensive touch that can help him contribute to a team. He's a smarter player than people think too, and has the ability to defend without fouling so much, as well as intimidate with blocked shots without getting so many fouls.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

So no word on the May 18 workout w/Shannon Brown et al?


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

I wish that Bulls.com would look at what the other team websites are doing for the draft, and realize how far behind Bulls coverage is. An example is Raptors.com Draft Central, they already have pictures and staff observations on the workouts up. 

Get with the program Bulls.com!


----------



## charlietyra

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

I believe I read (Hoops Hype) that the Bulls will be working out Vincent Grier from Minnesota. I live in MN and have followed Grier his entire career. This kid can flat out play. I don't know why he is not even projected as a second round pick in most mocks. Very athletic. Not quite 6'5". Great hops. Explosive. I have seen him take over several games with his defensive intensity.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

thanks charlie!

here is the link to the hoopshype draft workout page:


http://www.hoopshype.com/workouts.htm


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



LegoHat said:


> I wish that Bulls.com would look at what the other team websites are doing for the draft, and realize how far behind Bulls coverage is. An example is Raptors.com Draft Central, they already have pictures and staff observations on the workouts up.
> 
> Get with the program Bulls.com!


wow. that raptor draft page is great. 

bulls.com really sucks, doesn't it? (that's a rhetorical question)


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Where are all the updates on these workouts...

I wanna see what they have to say about certain individuals.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

draft expresss


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

chad ford insider blog - chicago workouts 


essentially:

Michigan State guard *Shannon Brown* was "phenomenal."

"athleticism is off the charts" 

and he has huge hands; "like catcher's mitts" 

impressive energy and effort.


*


*James Augustine* is long, athletic and showed a nice midrange jumper in the workout. 

scouts left with a positive impression.


*


and *Josh Boone* apparently looked like he was "sleepwalking" through his workout.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



mizenkay said:


> chad ford insider blog - chicago workouts
> 
> 
> essentially:
> 
> Michigan State guard *Shannon Brown* was "phenomenal."
> 
> "athleticism is off the charts"
> 
> and he has huge hands; "like catcher's mitts"
> 
> impressive energy and effort.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *James Augustine* is long, athletic and showed a nice midrange jumper in the workout.
> 
> scouts left with a positive impression.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> and *Josh Boone* apparently looked like he was "sleepwalking" through his workout.


Thanks for the update miz! What is up with Josh Boone? He has had a so so season, and he doesn't really seem to care about his NBA chances. If I were him I'd be fighting like it was my last chance in every workout I attended. I want no part of him at the moment.

I know this is Chad Ford and you have to take everything he writes with a grain of salt, but where there is smoke there's almost always a fire, and I've heard a lot of people questioning Boone's desire.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



LegoHat said:


> I know this is Chad Ford and you have to take everything he writes with a grain of salt, but where there is smoke there's almost always a fire, and I've heard a lot of people questioning Boone's desire.


Nice to see those poetry classes finally paying off for you, Lego.

I wouldn't hold one bad workout against Boone, as long as he is able to turn that around soon. After all, he played at a winning program, which, as you know, always makes Pax and Skiles...something rhyming with program.

Sorry, I just couldn't finish that off. I'm certainly no LegoHat, who just makes it look so damn effortless! We are all witnesses.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



PC Load Letter said:


> Nice to see those poetry classes finally paying off for you, Lego.
> 
> I wouldn't hold one bad workout against Boone, as long as he is able to turn that around soon. After all, he played at a winning program, which, as you know, always makes Pax and Skiles...something rhyming with program.
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't finish that off. I'm certainly no LegoHat, who just makes it look so damn effortless! We are all witnesses.


:rofl:

In the future I'll write all my posts in iambic pentameters.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



LegoHat said:


> In the future I'll write all my posts in iambic pentameters.


Yeah, I don't know about any of that, but you know what would be funny? If you wrote all your future posts all poetic-like. That would be cool.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Via draftexpress, we're working out Arron Afflalo on the 25th. Sigh. Are we really looking for our big guard in unrestricted free agency? 

http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=6


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



PC Load Letter said:


> Yeah, I don't know about any of that, but you know what would be funny? If you wrote all your future posts all poetic-like. That would be cool.


Even better! :biggrin: 

Eddie Vedder


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

I think the most interesting part of Chad Ford's Blog is Roy will only work out for teams in the top 5. Maybe i am wrong but i dont see Roy going in the top five unles the Raptors want him at 5. Right now Portland, chicago, and Alt want big men and i assume the bobcats want Morrison so I would think Ray at five is a lock. And i think Minn will take either a PG or center (O'Bryant) so i just dont see Roy in the top five and i would not be surprised if he goes even lower. Many of the teams in the early lotto need big men like Bos, GS, and Houston. I think guys like Simmons, Armstrong, and O'Bryant are moving up and Roy, Brewer, and Carney are moving down.

david


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



LegoHat said:


> Thanks for the update miz! What is up with Josh Boone? He has had a so so season, and he doesn't really seem to care about his NBA chances. If I were him I'd be fighting like it was my last chance in every workout I attended. I want no part of him at the moment.
> 
> I know this is Chad Ford and you have to take everything he writes with a grain of salt, but where there is smoke there's almost always a fire, and I've heard a lot of people questioning Boone's desire.


for the record I have always found Josh Boone underwhelming


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**




giusd said:


> I think the most interesting part of Chad Ford's Blog is Roy will only work out for teams in the top 5. Maybe i am wrong but i dont see Roy going in the top five unles the Raptors want him at 5. Right now Portland, chicago, and Alt want big men and i assume the bobcats want Morrison so I would think Ray at five is a lock. And i think Minn will take either a PG or center (O'Bryant) so i just dont see Roy in the top five and i would not be surprised if he goes even lower. Many of the teams in the early lotto need big men like Bos, GS, and Houston. I think guys like Simmons, Armstrong, and O'Bryant are moving up and Roy, Brewer, and Carney are moving down.
> 
> david


wow..he can't be THAT cocky can he!? lol


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



giusd said:


> I think the most interesting part of Chad Ford's Blog is Roy will only work out for teams in the top 5. Maybe i am wrong but i dont see Roy going in the top five unles the Raptors want him at 5. Right now Portland, chicago, and Alt want big men and i assume the bobcats want Morrison so I would think Ray at five is a lock. And i think Minn will take either a PG or center (O'Bryant) so i just dont see Roy in the top five and i would not be surprised if he goes even lower. Many of the teams in the early lotto need big men like Bos, GS, and Houston. I think guys like Simmons, Armstrong, and O'Bryant are moving up and Roy, Brewer, and Carney are moving down.
> 
> david


Fair comments 

But Roy is definately top 5 in overall talent and picking in this range ..yes you do have to address positional needs but at this level of pick you do have to have primary regard for talent 

In terms of fit for teams that will be there in the top 5 Roy is a real option ( positionally ) for Portland , Chicago , Charlotte , and Toronto 

He would be a great option for teams like Minnesota and Utah as well

He's a can't miss top 5 selection IMO


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

he's only top 5 IMO cuz this is a weak draft. Any other year he's 7-15.

in the top 5, which i think is 

morrison
bargnani
gay
thomas
aldridge

i'd only take roy over gay, that's about it...but gays TWICE the talent roy is


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



> i'd only take roy over gay, that's about it...but gays TWICE the talent roy is


I don't get you half the time, you'd take Roy but Gay is twice the talent, why!?!

The only reason that I can see why so many are down on Roy is that he isn't the athletic specimen like Carter, Kobe and such, but if they bothered to get past that they would see that he's quite the player.

I'd take Roy over Gay without even blinking and amusingly enough, I'd take Gay over Deng.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



step said:


> I don't get you half the time, you'd take Roy but Gay is twice the talent, why!?!
> 
> The only reason that I can see why so many are down on Roy is that he isn't the athletic specimen like Carter, Kobe and such, but if they bothered to get past that they would see that he's quite the player.
> 
> I'd take Roy over Gay without even blinking and amusingly enough, I'd take Gay over Deng.


What's there to get?

Roy is a SURE thing in the NBA..he'll help ANY team a ton and will have a good career...

Gay could be PHENOMENAL or he could be another Tim Thomas....

So I'd have to go with Roy

At this point in time, I like Deng over Gay..but overall, skillwise? I like Gay. If Gay had the confidence Deng has on the floor, then it wouldn't even be a contest.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



The ROY said:


> What's there to get?
> 
> Roy is a SURE thing in the NBA..he'll help ANY team a ton and will have a good career...
> 
> Gay could be PHENOMENAL or he could be another Tim Thomas....
> 
> So I'd have to go with Roy
> 
> At this point in time, I like Deng over Gay..but overall, skillwise? I like Gay. If Gay had the confidence Deng has on the floor, then it wouldn't even be a contest.


These are fair comments 

I do believe that Roy's skillbase is really underrated.

He is a genuine two way player who has a real shot to be a star 

Gay has skill. No doubt. But the way he shrunk in the tourney spotlight and went MIA when he needed to step up has me wanting to take absolutely no part of him 

This draft is not as weak as what some think either 

It ain't going to be the mother of all drafts but it ain't no 2000 stinkfest either

In fact , I am comfortable that it has the chance to be on par, overall quality wise , with 2001 , 2004 and 2005


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

*jared newson?* who the heck is that?

scheduled for a June 1 Bulls workout. projected to go undrafted. 

http://www.hoopshype.com/workouts.htm


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



mizenkay said:


> *jared newson?* who the heck is that?
> 
> scheduled for a June 1 Bulls workout. projected to go undrafted.
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/workouts.htm


If he is as brilliant as the last Jared to play for the Bulls, we should get him with the Knicks pick!

By the way, is James White going to work out for every team in the NBA? He has quite a schedule ahead of him.


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



mizenkay said:


> *jared newson?* who the heck is that?
> 
> scheduled for a June 1 Bulls workout. projected to go undrafted.
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/workouts.htm


http://cbs.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/players/playerpage/441671


From Belleville, Illinois.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



narek said:


> http://cbs.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/players/playerpage/441671
> 
> 
> From Belleville, Illinois.


On the All-Ohio Valley First Team for this season, looks like another Eddie Basden.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Why absolutely no mention of David Noel from North Carolina?

An athletic defender with leadership capabilities.

Whats going on with that.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



smARTmouf said:


> Why absolutely no mention of David Noel from North Carolina?
> 
> An athletic defender with leadership capabilities.
> 
> Whats going on with that.



Prolly it's his shot


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

The lotto is about 18 hours away!!

*still nervous*


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1308

Rudy Gay's workout sounds pretty impressive


----------



## jbulls

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Via draftexpress, we're working out Arron Afflalo on the 25th. Sigh. Are we really looking for our big guard in unrestricted free agency?
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=6


Hmm.

Afflalo's kind of Basden-like in terms of size. He's a 2, but he's 6'5'' tops, and that's me being generous. Still, I like his game. He didn't have a great tournament, but I think he'll end up being a better pro than Jordan Farmar. Very quick first step, great defender, and he can shoot. He could use another year or two in school, but I think he's going to ultimately be a pretty good NBA player.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



The ROY said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1308
> 
> Rudy Gay's workout sounds pretty impressive


Indeed, and Novak sounds like a guy I would seriously consider if we had a second round pick.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



LegoHat said:


> Indeed, and Novak sounds like a guy I would seriously consider if we had a second round pick.


Novak is GOOOOD, he's a better shooter than Korver IMO. problem is, he's ONLY a shooter but that's not a very BAD thing, depending on which team selects him. Plus he's pretty damn tall and has incredible range.

If I had a 2nd round pick, it would be between :

Steve Novak 
James White (if he's there)
Denham Brown

The sleepers are :

Darius Washington (can't believe he's in the 2nd personally)
Gerry Mcnamera


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

well what do you know, bulls.com FINALLY has a draft page and workout schedules


bulls draft central



_The Chicago Bulls will begin player workouts Thursday, May 25 in preparation for the 2006 NBA Draft. All workouts, which are closed to the public, will take place at the Berto Center in Deerfield, IL.

The list of players currently scheduled to visit for a workout is as follows (subject to change):_

Louis Amundson | SF | UNLV | 6-9 | 225 

Cameron Bennerman | G | NC State | 6-4 | 205 

Josh Boone | PF/C | UConn | 6-10 | 237 

Mardy Collins | G | Temple | 6-6 | 205


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Ugh, Mardy Collins


----------



## Hustle

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



smARTmouf said:


> Why absolutely no mention of David Noel from North Carolina?
> 
> An athletic defender with leadership capabilities.
> 
> Whats going on with that.


If he's not drafted I'd love to pick him up. He's not on any of the mocks????????


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Random New Draftexpress.com tibits :


> Mardy Collins is, as expected, not working out very well for NBA teams and is struggling to find a floor for himself. Collins has had especially poor workouts with the Utah Jazz and Chicago Bulls recently, where according to different sources who watched him there, he “couldn’t knock down a shot from behind the college 3-point line in the drills to save his life” according to one, and “looked extremely slow and just played the entire workout in one gear” according to another.
> 
> As we wrote in the outlook section of our scouting report a while back, Collins is just not the type of player who will look good in the private workout. He will reportedly pass up the Orlando pre-draft camp, and considering how good of a five on five player he is, that could be a serious mistake.





> -Maurice Ager, Rodney Carney, Randy Foye and Hassan Adams all worked out yesterday for the New Orleans Hornets together. The feedback coming out from two different people in the gym was that Ager and Foye were the two most impressive players there. Ager reportedly shot the ball poorly in the drills, showing poor footwork, but was absolutely lights out once the very competitive 2 on 2 game started. Both sources mentioned in their own way that Ager was “knocking down shots from all parts of the floor, getting to the rim at will, dunking on people, and playing outstanding defense.”





> Rodney Carney was the best player in the drills portion of the workout, being absolutely unconscious from the NBA 3-point line, but went silent once the two on twos started, largely due to the intense defense of Ager. Carney reportedly did not score a single point in either game that was played, looking a bit soft throughout, not quite in the workout mentally, and was even dunked on ferociously by Ager at one point.” In all fairness, though, this was Carney’s first workout, while we already have Ager down for 9 different completed workouts already.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Maurice Ager @ 6' 5"; 202 pounds, is starting to sound like THAT guy at #16


----------



## laso

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



The ROY said:


> Maurice Ager @ 6' 5"; 202 pounds, is starting to sound like THAT guy at #16


I definitely like him at 16. He fits the bill well.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



laso said:


> I definitely like him at 16. He fits the bill well.





> Both sources mentioned in their own way that Ager was “knocking down shots from all parts of the floor, getting to the rim at will, dunking on people, and playing outstanding defense.”


That sounds MORE like our guy than say, Ronnie Brewer IMO.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



The ROY said:


> Maurice Ager @ 6' 5"; 202 pounds, is starting to sound like THAT guy at #16


Isn't THAT spelled with the letters D and W?


----------



## chifaninca

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

If he's a legit 6' 5" then I would definitely consider him.

If he's 6'5" with shoes and a fro.....no thanks.

I'm 6'3" with a fro. without - 5'11"

He's got game, but we also need height. Remember, this player we select will be taking time from either Gordon, Duhon and or Hinrich. Another shrimp isn't gonna cut it. Also, another shooter isn't a necessity. Defense is.


----------



## narek

*Hanley:Temple’s Collins says he’d be good fit with Bulls*



> If the Bulls choose a big man, as expected, with the No. 2 pick in the June 28 NBA draft, Temple’s Mardy Collins is well aware that a tall, defensive-minded guard could be the target when the Bulls’ turn comes up again at No. 16.
> 
> “I would like to go higher than 16, but 16’s not bad either,” Collins said Thursday at the Berto Center. “I really think I can fit in here, Scott Skiles being a tough coach who expects guys to play hard and work hard.
> 
> “I came from the same type of atmosphere. (Temple) coach (John) Chaney expected the same thing. He was kind of hard on us, too. I think I could come in here and fit in well with the guys on this team.”
> 
> The 6-foot-6 Collins was one of five players to take part in the Bulls’ first predraft workout, joining UCLA guard Arron Afflalo, North Carolina State guard Cameron Bennerman, UNLV forward Louis Amundson and Connecticut center Josh Boone.


more at http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp


----------



## step

*Re: Hanley:Temple’s Collins says he’d be good fit with Bulls*



> -Mardy Collins is, as expected, not working out very well for NBA teams and is struggling to find a floor for himself. Collins has had especially poor workouts with the Utah Jazz and Chicago Bulls recently, where according to different sources who watched him there, he “couldn’t knock down a shot from behind the college 3-point line in the drills to save his life” according to one, and “looked extremely slow and just played the entire workout in one gear” according to another.
> 
> As we wrote in the outlook section of our scouting report a while back, Collins is just not the type of player who will look good in the private workout. He will reportedly pass up the Orlando pre-draft camp, and considering how good of a five on five player he is, that could be a serious mistake.


Other than being a capable defender, Collins is everything we already have. 
Bring on the freaks.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

they said he got to the rim at will and played outstanding defense....and he's 6"5 and athletic?

what more do you want?


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

Ager sounds great, lets hope the Hornets don't pick him!


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Hanley:Temple’s Collins says he’d be good fit with Bulls*



step said:


> Bring on the freaks.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

I think the there will be a real rush for PF in the first half of this draft and Ager IMHO is going to fall in to the 20's. I think he is at best the 8th or 9th guard in the draft. I think players like Shaime Williams, Hilton Armstrong, Simmons, and Rando are all going to go in the top 15 and that means a couple of players are going to be there at 16 that play SG and think they are top 10.

david


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

^^ true

I think Ager will be there at 16 though, now it just depends on who else will be there.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Hanley:Temple’s Collins says he’d be good fit with Bulls*

Seriously, bring on the freaks needs to be the motto for the next 3 months.

Btw, draft express reports that Mardy Collins workouts have not been impressive. They even specifically note his workout with Chicago as being very sub-par.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1312



> -Mardy Collins is, as expected, not working out very well for NBA teams and is struggling to find a floor for himself. Collins has had especially poor workouts with the Utah Jazz and Chicago Bulls recently, where according to different sources who watched him there, he “couldn’t knock down a shot from behind the college 3-point line in the drills to save his life” according to one, and “looked extremely slow and just played the entire workout in one gear” according to another.


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

I have no doubt there will be a couple guards at our pick, but will they be the ones we really like though?
With the way Ager impressed the Hornets in his workout, why wouldn't they pick him with either of their picks that are ahead of us?


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**



step said:


> I have no doubt there will be a couple guards at our pick, but will they be the ones we really like though?
> With the way Ager impressed the Hornets in his workout, why wouldn't they pick him with either of their picks that are ahead of us?


i mean, that's true..

i just guessed they might of gone big and small with there #12 & #15

somthing like cedric simmons and ronnie brewer


----------



## charlietyra

*Re: Hanley:Temple’s Collins says he’d be good fit with Bulls*

Even before his workout with the Bulls I have seen Collins slipping a lot (perhaps to the late teens). He is not that athletic and shoots poorly. 

It seems that universally the big guard who is impressing everyone is Maurice Agers. Why he is not popping up higher in mocks is beyond me. My guess is that he is (a) somewhat undersized at 6'4"" and 2) a senior. However, one guy on CBS Sportsline (not Mejia, the other guy) has Agers at #7, saying that is where he "should" be picked not where he will be picked. I always thought Agers was the best player on the floor in all of the Spartan games I saw last season. He would be dynamite on the Bulls and he is at least as big as Wade or JRich.

Another guy zooming up on mocks is Simmons. In fact, based on scouting reports I have read there is not that much that separates him from Tyrus athletically. Plus Simmons has one inch and 10-15 lbs on Tyrus. Unfortunately (or fortunately, if you are looking for a steal) Simmons did not have the tournament exposure that Thomas had. The guy is supposed to be an animal but is even rawer offensively than Thomas. How about trading down to get this guy if we can get a 2007 first rounder?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread**

i merged the mardy collins thread into this one since it contained a review of his bulls workout.

please post all articles like this into THIS THREAD so we can keep track of what people/players/agents/coaches/scouts etc are saying!

thanks!


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1312

*Bargnani’s Agent Denies Rumors*

_DraftExpress reached out to Andrea Bargnani’s agent Antonio Ricciotti these past two days to ask him about the many rumors that have been swirling about his client in regards to the Toronto Raptors. 

Trailblazers GM John Nash was reportedly heard on the Portland airwaves claiming that Bargnani has refused to workout for his team. Ricciotti claims that the Bargnani camp has yet to speak to any NBA teams at this point, and states emphatically that they “NEVER refused any workout, interview and/or physicals to any team.” He states that at this point, “no NBA team has asked us directly so far,” due to the fact that he is still caught up in the Italian league playoffs. 

*Ricciotti also dismissed reports about a promise and/or package deal from Toronto, calling them “ridiculous,” and saying that they don’t even deserve a comment.*

In regards to a direct question whether Bargnani would consider playing for the Chicago Bulls should they decide to work him out and potentially draft him, Ricciotti said that *Andrea will be “open to hear everything not only from Chicago, but from any other NBA team.” *

When discussing the rumors about a potential package deal with the Raptors organized by current Benetton Treviso GM and potential future Toronto Raptors Assistant GM Maurizio Gherardini, Ricciotti suggested that we “ask him, but the expertise and professionalism he has proven over the years puts him above any type of speculation of 'funny business' going on."

_ 


****



*Thomas’ Camp Concerned About Draft Stock, Mock Drafts*

_Tyrus Thomas’ agents Brian Elfus and Mike Siegel invited DraftExpress to attend a workout on Friday in Orlando, but have rescinded their invite due to differences in opinion regarding the draft stock of their star client. *Citing (via text message) the fact that the Thomas camp is “not happy with [Draftexpress] having Tyrus 7th,” and saying that we “need to adjust that ASAP,” Elfus and Siegel have shut DraftExpress out of watching their client and possibly coming to a different conclusion.* 

***

DraftExpress will continue to evaluate Tyrus as an NBA prospect solely off the dozen or more times we watched him play on tape, as well as the practice and live game settings we’ve attended in person. Our professional opinion of his NBA potential has been stated many times, and is available for all to see through reading his extensive scouting report._



*Random Tidbits*

_-Mardy Collins is, as expected, not working out very well for NBA teams and is struggling to find a floor for himself. Collins has had especially poor workouts with the Utah Jazz and Chicago Bulls recently, where according to different sources who watched him there, he “couldn’t knock down a shot from behind the college 3-point line in the drills to save his life” according to one, and “looked extremely slow and just played the entire workout in one gear” according to another. _


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*

Thats pretty lame on the part of Tyrus' camp. I was looking forward to following the reports on his workouts.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*



Babble-On said:


> Thats pretty lame on the part of Tyrus' camp. I was looking forward to following the reports on his workouts.


Seems pretty grade school to me... "You think I'm the third best player??? What do you know, you don't even start. You better say I'm good or I quit! Coach, kick Johnny off the team or I'm leaving!"

I would think if the Thomas camp were confident he were going top three, they would want to prove draftexpress wrong. Sounds like they are trying to ride the hype wave maybe moreso than his skill might suggest.


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*



> Elfus and Siegel have shut DraftExpress out of watching their client and possibly coming to a different conclusion.


The guy needs better agents.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*

yeah, that's pretty dumb on his agents part....


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*



step said:


> The guy needs better agents.


Yeah, is Thomas going to refuse to be measured in case he is listed at 6'8". There are endless possibilities in how the agents can hurt his stock.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*

Did you guys see this? It may have been posted before and I just missed it.

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1312

It basically says that Thomas' agents cancelled a workout for draftexpress.com because they refused to improve his current mock draft position (which is #7). 

Its interesting. There is also a thread on the realgm.com draft board where the founder of draftexpress.com talks a little bit about what happened.

I don't know if that says anything about Thomas himself or not. It probably doesn't since it appears agent-driven. But its interesting. I wonder what Thomas thinks of it?


----------



## DaBabyBullz

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*

That sounds pretty ridiculous on his agent's part. How can they expect someone to elevate his stock in their mock, if they aren't allowed to see him play lol.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*



DaBabyBullz said:


> That sounds pretty ridiculous on his agent's part. How can they expect someone to elevate his stock in their mock, if they aren't allowed to see him play lol.


Maybe they don't want an evaluation for fear the ranking doesn't change. Or gets worse. 

Its pretty strange either way.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*



Ron Cey said:


> Maybe they don't want an evaluation for fear the ranking doesn't change. Or gets worse.
> 
> Its pretty strange either way.


Jonathon Givoney is a stand up guy. Ill have to ask him or take a look at his comments. He is a great source for draft coverage. It should be pointed out that I believe this has happened to draftexpress before.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*

That is so stupid. If Im an agent, I could care less about Draftexpress or nbadraft.net.

Also I read that reports of Pax wanting Roy are NOT true, since he visited nbadraft.net and his comparison was Jalen Rose.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*



El Chapu said:


> That is so stupid. If Im an agent, I could care less about Draftexpress or nbadraft.net.
> 
> Also I read that reports of Pax wanting Roy are NOT true, since he visited nbadraft.net and his comparison was Jalen Rose.


Yep, this can do nothing but hurt his stock. Not saying that this will hurt his stock, just that it could.


----------



## Bulls4Life

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*

Deng refused to work out against other lottery prospects and, IMHO, that's why he fell on draft day to the Bulls. Maybe decisions like this will cause some good prospect to fall to the Bulls at 16.

:gopray:


----------



## L.O.B

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*

Did I see that Cedric Simmons is going to measure a legit 6'10" with a 7'4" wingspan? I doubt he falls to 16. 

Is Maurice Ager a better choice than Mardy Collins? I would be alot higher on Ager if he didn't underachieve with MSU along with 2 other would be 1st rounders. Can Ager play a team game? 
Ager is a horrible ball handler and often seemed to have tunnel vision. He has the skills to play defense but he's seems to lack the desire. He is no doubt a great athlete but so far he hasn't shown me any desire, maybe he grew up in Michigan idolizing Eddie Robinson? 

Mardy Collins hasn't tested well and his shot is very suspect but watch him play with Temple. He is an exceptional team player. He sees the court well, he passes to team mates when they are ready for the shot. He plays tough nosed defense at all times. Collins reminds me of taller Eric Snow or a much taller Duhon. 

Where Collins is weak, the Bulls are already strong. So what if Mardy's jump shot is limited, he will be paired with Kirk or Ben Gordon and they can certainly knock down some deep balls. The knock on Duhon coming out of Duke was his 3point shot but he has become a 36% shooter from deep because he works to improve, Collins looks to be similar. Where the Bulls are weak, Collins is strong. Collins is a good ball handler in traffic and loves posting his defender. He can defend with his size and his feet. 

If Collins is available at 16, I don't see how you pass on him.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*

They dont have to prove anything to Draftexpress. Who are they? An NBA franchise?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*



Ron Cey said:


> Did you guys see this? It may have been posted before and I just missed it.



i posted this. in the workout thread. so i'll be merging now.

seatbacks and tray tables to their locked and upright position, thank you!


----------



## step

*Re: Report: Tyrus Agents Refuse Workout*



> That is so stupid. If Im an agent, I could care less about Draftexpress or nbadraft.net.


Exactly, it also makes me wonder if they're truly agents at all.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedule Thread* (merged!)*



L.O.B said:


> Did I see that Cedric Simmons is going to measure a legit 6'10" with a 7'4" wingspan? I doubt he falls to 16.
> 
> Is Maurice Ager a better choice than Mardy Collins? I would be alot higher on Ager if he didn't underachieve with MSU along with 2 other would be 1st rounders. Can Ager play a team game?
> Ager is a horrible ball handler and often seemed to have tunnel vision. He has the skills to play defense but he's seems to lack the desire. He is no doubt a great athlete but so far he hasn't shown me any desire, maybe he grew up in Michigan idolizing Eddie Robinson?
> 
> Mardy Collins hasn't tested well and his shot is very suspect but watch him play with Temple. He is an exceptional team player. He sees the court well, he passes to team mates when they are ready for the shot. He plays tough nosed defense at all times. Collins reminds me of taller Eric Snow or a much taller Duhon.
> 
> Where Collins is weak, the Bulls are already strong. So what if Mardy's jump shot is limited, he will be paired with Kirk or Ben Gordon and they can certainly knock down some deep balls. The knock on Duhon coming out of Duke was his 3point shot but he has become a 36% shooter from deep because he works to improve, Collins looks to be similar. Where the Bulls are weak, Collins is strong. Collins is a good ball handler in traffic and loves posting his defender. He can defend with his size and his feet.
> 
> If Collins is available at 16, I don't see how you pass on him.


I haven't watched Collins play, sadly, but he would give the Bulls something they need very badly. The only question is whether he's not a significantly lesser player than others that will be available at 16. I've even seen Collins going between 11-15 in various mock drafts, so he might not even fall to us, despite his paltry workout skills.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

It sounds like from the posts that Mardy Collins is not doing very well in his workouts and if that is true my guess is he is going to fall into the late first round. Yo rlucus can Shawne Williams play SG and if so would pax draft his as a SG. He is young but looks like a real player and he may be there at 16.

david


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Words from TODAYS Insider :


> • The Celtics had UConn's Marcus Williams, Michigan State's Shannon Brown, Rutgers' Quincy Douby and Northeastern's Juan Jose Barea in on Thursday.
> 
> Once again, Brown shined. He shot the ball well, showed his excellent athleticism and strength and was solid on the defensive end. The biggest question with Brown remains his handle. His struggles dribbling the ball could be a problem at the next level.
> 
> Williams was a disappointment for the second straight workout (including his previous workout with the Raptors). His shot wasn't falling, he wasn't in the same league athletically with the other guys in the workout and there was a concern that he might be out of shape. I was told he weighed in at 220 -- that's about 15 pounds heavier than Williams needs to be. Despite all the negatives, Williams still displayed his excellent court sense and ability to run a team.
> 
> Douby shot the lights out, but struggled with the more physical Brown and Williams defensively.





> • I overheard one Eastern Conference scout call Patrick O'Bryant the top prospect in the draft. While that may be one lonely opinion, it does appear that O'Bryant's stock is on the rise. He's long, athletic and the only legit center in the draft. He might have a big draft drive in his near future.





> • Another international man of interest is Senegal's Mouhamed Saer Sene. Scouts and NBA executives say that his stock has risen into the late lottery to mid-first round. Why? Because they've been going to Belgium the last few weeks to see him play and come away impressed.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Impressed with the competition?


----------



## BG7

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Something tells me we need to make a trade to get O'Bryant, unless Paxson comes away convinced that O'Bryant is a worthy #2 pick. But imo, it'd be smarter to trade Deng to move up to draft O'Bryant (preferabbly to the Wolves/Rockets), but damn, if we could also trade Chandler and 16 to move up for say #8, and trade Deng for #6, we could get Aldridge, Gay, and O'Bryant. 

And from Draft Express's weaknesses on Thomas

-He struggled with conditioning problems earlier on in the year
-Defensively he has a tendency at times to rely a little too much on his athleticism, and might be developing bad habits we often see big men form in their time in the NCAA.

Not to mention, didn't he start pouting and walked out of practice at LSU?

This guy is the definition of a player lacking jib, and he had athletic ability, but not exactly basketball talent. He looks like a bust waiting to happen.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



sloth said:


> This guy is the definition of a player lacking jib, and he had athletic ability, but not exactly basketball talent. He looks like a bust waiting to happen.


lol..sure


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Rudy Fernandez expected to workout for the Bulls very quickly


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I hear Rudy Fernandez has been tearing up europe all year.

david


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Rudy Fernandez is playing in the Spanish league playoffs, his team advanced to the second round so we wont have him here any time soon.

Rudy Alley-Oop gif:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Draft express reports that we'll be working out Quincy Douby, Hassan Adams, and Maurice Ager on the 30th (Tuesday). I wonder if they'll pull in a fourth guard for this workout.

These three guys alone are more athletic than our whole team.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I'm looking forward to hearing about Ager, he is a bit of a reach at #16, but he sounds interesting.


----------



## charlietyra

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I don't think Ager is a reach at all at #16. We have all been conditioned by these mock drafts to believe certain players are better than others. IMO, most of them are copycats. I think the real good GMs are the ones who can evaluate players regardless of where the so-called experts project a player in the draft. 

In many respects Ager is the logical choice for the #16 pick. We need a two guard with athleticism who can play defense. Ager is the guy. Plus he could really fill it up. Shannon Brown could be another candidate but I doubt that he is even the 6'3" they credit him to be. Looks like another Fred Jones to me.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



charlietyra said:


> I don't think Ager is a reach at all at #16. We have all been conditioned by these mock drafts to believe certain players are better than others. IMO, most of them are copycats. I think the real good GMs are the ones who can evaluate players regardless of where the so-called experts project a player in the draft.
> 
> In many respects Ager is the logical choice for the #16 pick. We need a two guard with athleticism who can play defense. Ager is the guy. Plus he could really fill it up. Shannon Brown could be another candidate but I doubt that he is even the 6'3" they credit him to be. Looks like another Fred Jones to me.


I think he'll be the guy also...he'll be there at 16


----------



## TM

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

^Most definitely. I've seen some people put him in the Top 10. Now that's a reach, but the Bulls may even be lucky to get him at 16. I have a feeling he's going to be a kid who increases his stock 3-4 positions with workouts. He's a super athlete and has pretty good potential, IMO.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



charlietyra said:


> I don't think Ager is a reach at all at #16. We have all been conditioned by these mock drafts to believe certain players are better than others. IMO, most of them are copycats. I think the real good GMs are the ones who can evaluate players regardless of where the so-called experts project a player in the draft.
> 
> In many respects Ager is the logical choice for the #16 pick. We need a two guard with athleticism who can play defense. Ager is the guy. Plus he could really fill it up. Shannon Brown could be another candidate but I doubt that he is even the 6'3" they credit him to be. Looks like another Fred Jones to me.


I'm on record as liking Ager. The ONE thing that's a little scary about him is his lack of point guard skills. It would be nice to have a big guard with better ball handling skills to pair with Gordon on occasion...


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*










Arron Afflalo at his Berto workout


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/draft_2006.html


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

the chadster spent his holiday weekend in chicago watching guys workout with Tim Grover.



chad ford blog 



reports on shannon brown, paul davis, james augustine and chris quinn.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I can't wait to hear how Shawne William's workout is. I wonder if he has the speed to play the 2. I doubt it since he is 6'9", but I wouldn't mind gambling on him. I still hope Carney falls to us.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

When are the big fish coming?


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Bulls.com now has an interview up with Mardy Collins: http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/collins_060530.html

We were the fifth team he worked out with:



> *Bulls.com: How do you compare your workout with the Bulls to the others you have had so far?*
> Collins: “It’s been the second toughest so far—Boston was pretty tough. It was a good workout here though. The intensity level was very high, and we were constantly going back and forth and getting right into the next drill. Other teams allow you to get a drink of water in between everything and they aren’t quite as intense.”


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



El Chapu said:


> When are the big fish coming?


Co-sign, I want to see Tyrus Thomas and Aldridge go head to head(probably not going to happen...), and I want the Bulls to workout Bargnani too, obviously. I hope he'll be over when the Italian playoffs are over, hopefully as a new league champion.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



El Chapu said:


> When are the big fish coming?


june 6th-june 10th


----------



## remlover

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



LegoHat said:


> Co-sign, I want to see Tyrus Thomas and Aldridge go head to head(probably not going to happen...), and I want the Bulls to workout Bargnani too, obviously. I hope he'll be over when the Italian playoffs are over, hopefully as a new league champion.


I woudl love to see Aldridge face someone like O'bryant, Hilton Armstrong, or Josh Boone. I have a feeling one of those centers could expose aldridge. However i have a feeling that Aldridge will only workout against some undrafted FA type player. 

I really believe that TT workout will make him a lock for the Bulls.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



remlover said:


> I really believe that TT workout will make him a lock for the Bulls.


yep...he'll have a better showing of his offensive talent & he'll wow them with atheleticism and the thought of a bull actually FINISHING after getting contact...

Gordon/Thomas/Hinrich/Nocioni/Deng + 2007's top 10 ten BIG = the future of the nba


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I'm really starting to warm up to the idea of Ager at 16


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



The ROY said:


> yep...he'll have a better showing of his offensive talent & he'll wow them with atheleticism and the thought of a bull actually FINISHING after getting contact...
> 
> Gordon/Thomas/Hinrich/Nocioni/Deng + 2007's top 10 ten BIG = the future of the nba


If Phoenix wins the championship I believe Thomas will be a Bull, and maybe Ben Wallace as well.


----------



## r1terrell23

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



KHinrich12 said:


> I'm really starting to warm up to the idea of Ager at 16


He said the Bulls dynasty ended in 1996, so I don't know.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=6

Hmm, DraftExpress is also reporting we worked out Sergio Rodriguez, and they do not have listed that we worked out Shawne Williams.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

*Nbadraft.net: Quincy Douby Promise?!*



> Chicago Promise to Douby
> Two weeks ago NBADraft.net reported that Quincy Douby likely had a first round promise from a Midwest team. According to contacts, the rumored Midwest team with a promise to Douby is the Chicago Bulls. Chicago coach Scott Skiles has the same agent as Douby and the Bulls appear intent upon adding Douby to their backcourt of Ben Gordon, Kirk Hinrich and Chris Duhon.
> 
> After winning the second pick in the draft lottery, the Bulls are assured of nabbing one of the top bigmen in the draft. With LaMarcus Aldridge likely to go first overall, the Bulls will select between Andrea Bargnani and Tyrus Thomas, allowing them to go small with their second pick.
> 
> Douby is similar to Gordon in that he is more of a scoring small guard. Should the Bulls end up making a blockbuster deal including Gordon for Kevin Garnett, Douby would be able to give the team a similar type of player.
> http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz059.asp


Feel free to merge or what have you. I really don't know what to think about this.. I think it sounds a little crazy unless there is in fact a deal in place for Garnett.. I just don't know. I'd rather take another big guy at 16..


----------



## HINrichPolice

*Re: Nbadraft.net: Quincy Douby Promise?!*

Any report that also states LaMarcus Aldridge as the "likely first pick" is BSing.

Also...

1) Any trade for Garnett is a pipedream. Garnett means more to Minnesota than any other player means to their respective team. Without Garnett, the T-Wolves franchise could very well be moved.

2) Any trade involving Gordon wouldn't require us to replace him with another short shooting guard. Gordon never was and never will be the ideal fit for our team. We have faith in Gordon because he has special qualities, but that doesn't mean that just any other short shooting guard will suffice.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Nbadraft.net: Quincy Douby Promise?!*

Somehow, I could see Paxson taking another small guard at pick #16, but does it really make sense to promise a player before working out all the candidates for the 16th pick? 

And do we need yet another small guard? Douby may be the same height as Gordon, but he looks 25 pounds lighter. As an idea, this frustrates me, thought I have never seen Douby play.


----------



## Bulls4Life

*Re: Nbadraft.net: Quincy Douby Promise?!*

Douby>Reddick



?


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Bulls shuffle players in, out for predraft workouts  



> Things were relatively quiet at the Berto Center before last year’s NBA draft. The Bulls didn’t have any picks in either round.
> 
> It’s a different story this year with the Bulls in possession of the Nos. 2 and 16 selections. One estimate has 54 players destined to work out for the Bulls prior to the June 28 draft.
> 
> The process continued Tuesday with Michigan State guard Maurice Ager, Arizona guard Hassan Adams, Rutgers guard Quincy Douby and Memphis forward Shawne Williams on hand.
> 
> Those players figure to be candidates for the No. 16 pick. The bigger names, including LaMarcus Aldridge, Tyrus Thomas and Brandon Roy, won’t arrive until after the Orlando predraft camp ends June 10.
> 
> “We’ll probably have eight to 10 in right after that,” general manager John Paxson said. “It’s just the way the process is. We’d all like to get it done a little bit earlier, but it’s fine. It will work out that way





> Tuesday’s session was the Bulls’ second predraft workout, but Paxson doesn’t have a problem with the busy schedule.
> 
> “You have to prepare for any scenarios that come up,” he said. “If you make any deals and you get a second-(round pick), or if you make a deal and move down in the draft, something like that, you have to be prepared.
> 
> “We’ve targeted a lot of guys. We work them out pretty hard and get a good feel for them as people and their work ethic.”
> 
> Has Paxson received many inquiries from teams interested in trading for the Bulls’ picks?
> 
> “I’m not going to talk about any conversations I’m having with people about the picks,” he said with a smile. “It’s still early in the process. Orlando’s a great time to talk for a lot of people.”


More at the link, including quotes from some of the players in yesterday.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

*balla*, i did merge your thread into this one.

so douby has a promise from chicago since he and skiles have keith glass as their agents?

i don't know if i buy that. 

douby player profile




> Despite being 6-3, Douby’s more natural position in the NBA in terms of his skills and approach to the game would likely be shooting guard. Although he’s not a selfish player, it’s clear that Douby would much rather be scoring and creating for himself off the dribble instead of having to run a half-court offense and getting all his teammates involved. He was much more effective as a shooting guard his junior year than as a point guard as a sophomore, but this has just as much to do with the way he improved from one year to the next.
> 
> Douby is a very dominant offensive player who appears to need the ball in his hands excessively to be most effective, since almost everything he does here comes off the dribble. It’s hard to evaluate him too seriously in the system he played at at Rutgers because of the talent gap between him and his teammates and the role he was forced to play to give his team any chance to win in the murderers row known as the Big East, but there were many concerning signs at various points of the season here. *He has a tendency to over-dribble the ball excessively, killing the ball-movement of his team, forcing the issue and being fairly turnover prone because of the sheer volume of shots he is forced to create every game. His shot-selection can be questionable at times, taking tough, contested shots early in possessions.*
> 
> *His body language in the context of his team’s offense can be very questionable at times, especially last season and early on this year. When his teammates wouldn’t pass him the ball and clear out the floor for him he would sometimes clap his hands incessantly at them and demand the ball, or get frustrated when things don’t go his way.* In his sophomore year this was especially evident, as Rutgers’ entire team seemed to have little chemistry and players (including Douby) were either leaving the program or heavily considering doing so. You would see Douby moping up and down the court with a scowl on his face, and there were constant rumors of problems he had with the Rutgers coaching staff.
> 
> As a player that has only been playing in an organized team setting for a few years, there is still going through a maturation process that most players face early in on their career playing alongside equally talented players alongside them. Douby never got that as he never even played AAU basketball as a high school player.
> 
> Douby’s frame is fairly frail at only 175 pounds. He is as tough as they come, but will still take a beating in the NBA with his style of play especially. He has problems fighting through screens because of this, and will need to adapt his style of play a bit to be able to stay healthy and on the floor. His in-between game shows great promise, but he’ll have to continue to work on his pull-up jump shot from mid-range since that will likely be a key part of his arsenal at the next level.
> 
> Although it’s hard to blame him for this considering Rutgers’ fairly mediocre history, Douby did not win many games at the NCAA level in any of his 3 seasons.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



narek said:


> Bulls shuffle players in, out for predraft workouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link, including quotes from some of the players in yesterday.



It does seem that we are working out a lot of pg/combo guard types. Has me wondering if perhaps Duhon or Gordon might be dealt.


----------



## charlietyra

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



mizenkay said:


> *balla*, i did merge your thread into this one.
> 
> so douby has a promise from chicago since he and skiles have keith glass as their agents?
> 
> i don't know if i buy that.
> 
> douby player profile



Great. A cross between Jamaal Crawford and Rasheed Wallace. Even a complete cynic like me cannot believe the Bulls made a promise to this guy. It just does not make sense so early in the work-out process. This makes me question just about anything this so-called "reporter" claims.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



charlietyra said:


> Great. A cross between Jamaal Crawford and Rasheed Wallace. Even a complete cynic like me cannot believe the Bulls made a promise to this guy. It just does not make sense so early in the work-out process. This makes me question just about anything this so-called "reporter" claims.



exactly. plus it's keith glass who i wouldn't trust as far as i could throw him.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

If they're planning on taking Douby, maybe Duhon will be traded. Didn't 'they' say he's being shopped?

Duhon for Gooden makes sense for Cleveland, seeing as how they want Varaejao as the starting PF.

Regardless, I think some sort of deal is in place if they're drafting this kid. That's the only way it makes sense, espcially seeing as how we could take Ager at 16.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I don't buy this Douby theory for one second unless a trade is already in the works, the last thing we need is another short shooter.

Say it ain't so Pax.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Yeah, we gave a promise to Quincy Douby. Of course we did! Wait, who's Quincy Douby?

Firstly, if I even believe the words that come out of anyone's mouth from NBADraft.net, there are other "midwest" teams who have picks around ours (Milwaukee, Indiana). It could easily be one of them.

Secondly, I don't believe the words that come out of anyone's mouth from NBADraft.net, so my first point is moot.

Thirdly, just because we get rid of one of our small combo guards doesn't mean we have to replace him with another small combo guard. It's not like that's some sort of luxury that we can't live without.

Fourthly, that picture of Quincy Douby makes him look like he's a dwarf. Maybe it's just me, but that's always the first thing I look for in my NBA players...


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I know at one point in his life, Skiles was quite fond of Doubys.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I seriously doubt it!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



PC Load Letter said:


> Thirdly, just because we get rid of one of our small combo guards doesn't mean we have to replace him with another small combo guard. It's not like that's some sort of luxury that we can't live without.


I totally agree. How could Paxson not be still considering big guards at #16 at this point?


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



ScottMay said:


> I know at one point in his life, Skiles was quite fond of Doubys.


ba dum psss

ScottMay, ladies and gentlemen! He'll be here all week. Please tip your waitresses.


----------



## GB

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

He has this on Ben:

>>Proved in his sophomore year that he has the ability to protect the ball and be a distributor (as his 2/1 A/TO ratio shows) ... Has a good ability to create shots for himself with deft ball handling ability ...<<


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

*Lacks an NBA body, his frame wont allow him to put on much weight ... Not a true point guard, so he is a small 2 guard ... Will be limited to being a scoring role player in the NBA ... He'll be a defensive liability on the next level due to his size and strength ... Not a great passer, but decent ... Not an explosive athlete but has good quickness ... A bit one dimensional has a hard time contributing when he's not scoring ...*


http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/quincydouby.asp

i'm sorry but PASS on the DOUBY!!

seriously. how does this even begin to address the need for a BIG 2 guard?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

from our friend mike mcgraw (email to me):


*I highly doubt that they made any promises like that. I'll try to find out their impressions of him in the next few days, but there are too many possibilities out there for the Bulls to do anything like that. Maybe Skiles is trying to make his agent feel good.

I stood next to Douby yesterday and no way is he 6-3. I'd say he's a generous 6-2 in shoes at the most.*


----------



## charlietyra

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

"Will be limited to being a scoring role player in the NBA ... He'll be a defensive liability on the next level due to his size and strength ... Not a great passer, but decent ... Not an explosive athlete but has good quickness ... A bit one dimensional has a hard time contributing when he's not scoring ..."

Sounds like a guy we drafted out of UConn a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



ace20004u said:


> It does seem that we are working out a lot of pg/combo guard types. Has me wondering if perhaps Duhon or Gordon might be dealt.


Duhon for Gooden in a S&T?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



Rhyder said:


> Duhon for Gooden in a S&T?


Let's all just realize that Duhon has to agree to any trade before August 15. That being said, I would agree to be traded to the Cavs to play with Bron. Duhon would contend for the starting job with Snow aging and Damon Jones not even hitting many 3-pointers anymore.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



Rhyder said:


> Duhon for Gooden in a S&T?



Only if it is the only way. I hate the idea of sending Cleveland the one thing they need...a good pg. But Gooden would be a guy I really want on the Bulls so ultimately if they don't bite on Sweetney, cash, second rounders, whatever...yeah


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Let's all just realize that Duhon has to agree to any trade before August 15. That being said, I would agree to be traded to the Cavs to play with Bron. Duhon would contend for the starting job with Snow aging and Damon Jones not even hitting many 3-pointers anymore.


I'd imagine Cleveland would be an ideal fit for Duhon. Compete for a starting spot with two role players to play next to LeBron.

Living in Cleveland might be a swaying factor, but Duhon doesn't seem like the big city boy type, given his loyalty to Louisiana (hurricane relief, etc...) where he grew up.

Of course I am not him and it's all conjecture.

And Ace, I agree that giving Duhon for Gooden should be a last ditch effort, and that's probably only if we get screwed in FA by not wanting to offer 5-year $55 mil deals for a Nazr, Ely, Wilcox, and the like.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I must disagree with that scouting report i think Quincy Douby is going to be a solid pro just not on the bulls. Unless something happens no one can see paxson is going to draft a big SG and the best big man he can get his hands on. Everyone, and i mean everyone, in the NBA knows the weakness of the bulls. No Big PF and too small in the backcourt.

david


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



mizenkay said:


> from our friend mike mcgraw (email to me):
> 
> 
> *I highly doubt that they made any promises like that. I'll try to find out their impressions of him in the next few days, but there are too many possibilities out there for the Bulls to do anything like that. Maybe Skiles is trying to make his agent feel good.
> 
> I stood next to Douby yesterday and no way is he 6-3. I'd say he's a generous 6-2 in shoes at the most.*


Is Mike the only reporter out there covering the work outs?


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

New group of players in tomorrow:

Ronnie Brewer 
Shannon Brown 
David Noel 
Sean Dockery (another Duke Guard!)

From the Bulls Draft website: http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/draft_2006.html


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

comcast has some video up of player interviews. top item.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Comments were good, pity we don't get to see what question was asked.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



mizenkay said:


> from our friend mike mcgraw (email to me):
> 
> 
> *I highly doubt that they made any promises like that. I'll try to find out their impressions of him in the next few days, but there are too many possibilities out there for the Bulls to do anything like that. Maybe Skiles is trying to make his agent feel good.
> 
> I stood next to Douby yesterday and no way is he 6-3. I'd say he's a generous 6-2 in shoes at the most.*


The Douby rumors sound like agent-plant fluff to me. I can't imagine why Skiles or Paxson would be making promises to anyone at this point in the draft, let alone a guy who doesn't seem to fit our needs at all and isn't projected to go before #20. I call BS.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

Things were relatively quiet at the Berto Center before last year’s NBA draft. The Bulls didn’t have any picks in either round.

It’s a different story this year with the Bulls in possession of the Nos. 2 and 16 selections. One estimate has 54 players destined to work out for the Bulls prior to the June 28 draft. 

The process continued Tuesday with Michigan State guard Maurice Ager, Arizona guard Hassan Adams, Rutgers guard Quincy Douby and Memphis forward Shawne Williams on hand.

Those players figure to be candidates for the No. 16 pick. The bigger names, including LaMarcus Aldridge, Tyrus Thomas and Brandon Roy, won’t arrive until after the Orlando predraft camp ends June 10.

“We’ll probably have eight to 10 in right after that,” general manager John Paxson said. “It’s just the way the process is. We’d all like to get it done a little bit earlier, but it’s fine. It will work out that way.”

Another issue is figuring out which players are willing to compete against their fellow draft prospects and which ones will insist on a solo workout.

Ultimately, it may not matter. In 2004, Luol Deng worked out for the Bulls alone, while Ben Gordon went head to head against Devin Harris during his visit to the Berto Center.

Tuesday’s session was the Bulls’ second predraft workout, but Paxson doesn’t have a problem with the busy schedule.

“You have to prepare for any scenarios that come up,” he said. “If you make any deals and you get a second-(round pick), or if you make a deal and move down in the draft, something like that, you have to be prepared.

“We’ve targeted a lot of guys. We work them out pretty hard and get a good feel for them as people and their work ethic.”

Has Paxson received many inquiries from teams interested in trading for the Bulls’ picks?

“I’m not going to talk about any conversations I’m having with people about the picks,” he said with a smile. “It’s still early in the process. Orlando’s a great time to talk for a lot of people.”

The 6-foot-3 Douby, whose parents are Haitian immigrants, is an interesting prospect. He led the Big East in scoring last season at 25.4 ppg while shooting 46.2 percent from the field. But he has only played organized basketball for five years, beginning with his junior season at Grady High School in Brooklyn (New York).

“I really wasn’t into basketball. That wasn’t my thing,” he said. “I met my high school coach (Jack Ringel), and he really taught me a lot about the game.”

Ager seems to be battling for draft position with his college teammate Shannon Brown, a Maywood native. Both are athletic wing players projected for the middle to late part of the first round. Asked which of the two can jump higher, Ager replied, “It all depends. I think off of one foot, him. Off of two feet, me.”

Williams, a 6-9 freshman, recently hired an agent and will stay in the draft. He averaged 13.2 points and 6.2 rebounds for Memphis last season.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



jbulls said:


> The Douby rumors sound like agent-plant fluff to me. I can't imagine why Skiles or Paxson would be making promises to anyone at this point in the draft, let alone a guy who doesn't seem to fit our needs at all and isn't projected to go before #20. I call BS.


Ditto, it just doesn't make sense in this part of the draft process.


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



narek said:


> New group of players in tomorrow:
> 
> Ronnie Brewer
> Shannon Brown
> David Noel
> Sean Dockery (another Duke Guard!)
> 
> From the Bulls Draft website: http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/draft_2006.html


Draft Express lists Ronnie Brewer as coming in today, too, along with Dwayne Mitchell. Adam Morrison is listed as coming in on the 19th.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*










ronnie brewer today at the berto.

from bulls.com


----------



## jbulls

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



mizenkay said:


> ronnie brewer today at the berto.
> 
> from bulls.com


He's the guy I hope we get at 16. Probably wishful thinking, but who knows?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

frankly, i like him better at 16 than lil' douby, ya know?


nbadraftnet has him at 15 right now.

i also like the fact he knows the game having been around it his whole life. there is something to be said for that.

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/ronniebrewer.asp


----------



## jbulls

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



mizenkay said:


> frankly, i like him better at 16 than lil' douby, ya know?
> 
> 
> nbadraftnet has him at 15 right now.
> 
> i also like the fact he knows the game having been around it his whole life. there is something to be said for that.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/ronniebrewer.asp


Yep.

He's a tremendously fluid athlete - not explosive, more of a long stride, graceful athlete if that makese sense, handles the ball like a point. Weird looking shot, but who cares? We already have 3 guys who can stick it from 3 in Noc, Gordon and Hinrich. And it's not like he's a terrible shooter either. 34% from college 3 last year. 39% the previous year. He'd be the perfect 3rd guard for us, IMO.

We'd be slightly fortunate to have him fall to 16, but it's certainly within the realm of possibility. At worst I think he's John Salmons.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I love Brewer's game, he'd fit in PERFECTLY with this system. Of course, I'd like a more explosive athlete (Ager or Carney) but IMO, he does everything well. He actually reminds me of a SG version of Deng in a way.



> Bulls.com: How do you think you’d fit in with this Bulls team?
> Brewer: “I think that I’d fit in really well. They’re a young team and they like to push the ball. Everyone is saying that they need a big guard, so hopefully I’d be able to step in and help the team take it to the next level.”


 :clap:


----------



## yodurk

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



mizenkay said:


> ronnie brewer today at the berto.
> 
> from bulls.com


Man, he looks TALL...certainly looks every bit of 6'7. More importantly though, he's a really good player. I'd be ecstatic if he falls to us at 16.

I'm interested in hearing about the Brewer vs. Shannon Brown matchup. Brown is shorter and a tweener, but he's more explosive.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I am really hoping Brewer falls to us at 16 and i do think it is possible. I think players like Simmons, Sere, Rando, and Armstrong will move up into the top 15 and if so someone is going to have to fall to us. I think either Carney or Brewer will fall but we shall see. Brewer does really look long and i bet can really play D.

david


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I'd buy a Brewer jersey.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Brewer would be a tremendous fit. He has one of the ugliest releases youll ever see BUT he finds a way to get things done. I would be very happy if he were the 16th pick


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Any one have a video of his shot? I have yet to see him play.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Cedric Simmons worked out for Philly recently and they called him a "Theo Ratliff double".


> This was almost eerie. We knew Billy King, the 76ers president/general manager, wanted to change the culture of the franchise, but how did it suddenly get to be December 1997? This was just a predraft workout for four college players, so why did one of them look so much like a young Theo Ratliff?
> 
> "I walked in and said, 'When did Theo come back?' " King said yesterday after the session at Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine, the team's practice site.
> 
> If 6-9 Cedric Simmons, after two seasons at North Carolina State, can rise to the level of Ratliff, the comparison would be the highest form of a compliment.
> 
> Simmons does more than merely resemble Ratliff, now with the Portland Trail Blazers, facially. His mannerisms and body type are equally similar. He heard the same comparison Tuesday from (at least for now) New York Knicks coach Larry Brown, who had Ratliff with the Sixers.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Honestly, I don't seem to find Brewer's release quite as ugly as seemingly the rest of the world. It's certainly unusual. For those who haven't read about it, Brewer broke his arm when he was a boy, and it never healed quite right. Still, he shot 75% from the ft line, 44% from the field, and 34% from 3. His shooting has improved every year. For the record, Mardy Collins shot 60% from the line this year. Now that's bad! Collins has far better mechanics, but Brewer is a more effective shooter. Brewer is also a much better athlete and a far more talented prospect, plus he's a good jib guy from everything I've ever heard.

Ronnie tends to hang out a bit too much on the peremeter. Nevertheless, he got to the free throw line a good number of times this year. He's also got great potential as a distributor. I really want Brandon Roy, but if we drafted Aldridge, and then Brewer fell to us at #16, I'd be very happy.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Brewer Info at DraftExpress 



> Brewer is one of the most versatile players in college basketball A legit 6-7 point guard, he can control the tempo of the game, defend three positions, set up his teammates wonderfully and fill up every part of the stat sheet.


Doesn't that description remind you of our good friend Scottie? I'm not saying Brewer will be as good as him, or so. But I remember Scottie liking Brewer b/c it reminded him of himself and he is also from Arkansas (Didn't Scottie go to Central Arkansas?). But, read the description of him at DraftExpress. I definitely felt like I was reading about Scottie.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I seem to recal that pipen said something like brewer reminds him of himself when he was finish college on one of the espn half time shows.

david


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



> Chris (New Orleans): Will the Hornets draft a big or will they go for a swingman to run with Chris Paul since J.R. Smith already has one foot out of the door? Also, any way they trade up in the draft?
> 
> Chad Ford: I think they'll do both. They'll go big at 11 with either Patrick O'Bryant, Cedric Simmons or Shelden Williams and then grab a swingman like Rodney Carney, Ronnie Brewer or Shawne Williams at No. 15. I think the Hornets' future is bright.




nooooo


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Paul and Carney would be a sick backcourt. Lightning quick.

If there is a player we like, I hope we can somehow convince a team to take on Sweets and a second rounder to move up a spot or two.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*











brewer interview @ bulls.com 




*Bulls.com: How did you feel your workout went?*

_Ronnie Brewer: “I thought it went really well. I shot the ball really well and I also feel I did a good job with the one-on-one and two-on-two drills. I thought I defended really well. Overall, I’m very satisfied with how I worked out, but you can always get better.”_


*Bulls.com: How many workouts had you been to prior to this one?*

_Brewer: “This was only my second one. I plan on doing one more before the Pre-Draft Camp [June 6-10] and after that, it’s going to pick up a little more.”_


*Bulls.com: How would you compare your workout with the Bulls to the one you already had?*

_Brewer: “It was a tough one. The Bulls work you pretty hard so it was tough, but you’ve got no choice but to compete out there. I enjoyed it.”_


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Curious to see how Rodriguez went


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Mike's got a Brewer story this morning, too:

[


> B]Ron Brewer Sr. had a respectable NBA career, playing for six teams in eight seasons from 1978-86.
> 
> During that time, Brewer was a teammate of both Bulls general manager John Paxson and Paxson’s older brother Jim.[/B]
> 
> Brewer caught up with John Paxson at the Berto Center on Thursday because his son, Arkansas junior Ronnie Brewer, was in town for a predraft workout.
> 
> The younger Brewer is a 6-foot-7 guard who probably won’t be available when the Bulls use the 16th pick at the June 28 NBA draft.
> 
> But Brewer’s father knows Paxson is a fan and wanted to visit Chicago just in case the Bulls make a trade to either move down from the No. 2 pick or up from 16.
> 
> “They wanted me to come in and see what I’ve got,” said Ronnie Brewer, who hired Chicago-based agent Henry Thomas. “It’s an opportunity and you’ve got to take advantage of it. You never know where you’re going to go.”
> 
> It’s very possible the Bulls have placed a high priority on acquiring a tall, defensive-minded guard, since their top competition in the Eastern Conference figures to come from LeBron James and Dwyane Wade for at least the next decade.


More with Brewer, and the others at the tryouts here: http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

And Brian Hanley has a story this morning, too:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull022.html



> At 6-7 and 217 pounds, Brewer brings the size the Bulls' backcourt lacks. But general manager John Paxson likely would have to trade to select Brewer, who can play either guard position as well as small forward and is projected to go between the eighth and 14th picks. The Bulls own the second and 16th selections.
> 
> Orlando at No. 11 and Utah at No. 14 are potential destinations for Brewer, but his father, former NBA player and Arkansas standout Ron Brewer, believes the Bulls will make a serious attempt to acquire his son.
> 
> "I've been friends with John [Paxson] for a long time,'' said the senior Brewer, who was at the Berto Center but not allowed to watch the workout. "John's followed Ronnie and watched him a lot.''
> 
> An aggressive defender and proficient passer, Brewer averaged 18.4 points, 4.8 rebounds and 3.3 assists last season, but he has been questioned about his unusual shooting style. A childhood accident on a water slide -- which resulted in a broken bone protruding from his right triceps -- forced Brewer to keep his arm out rather than under the ball.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

At 16 my wish list is: Shelden Williams, Patrick O'bryant and Ronnie Brewer. In that order and probably none of them will be left. That post about Cedric Simmons sounded very promising, if he really is a Ratliff clone and it isn't a smokescreen he could easily make #4 on my list.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I think that paxson with have to trade up if he wants Brewer. The Jazz and NO are likely to draft a SG.

david


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



jbulls said:


> He's the guy I hope we get at 16. Probably wishful thinking, but who knows?


Me too. If we didn't have to give up an arm and a leg, I'd be willing to move up a few places to get him too.

I don't think he's a sure thing, but I can't imagine a guy with a better skillset to match the rest of this team.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I don't think you'd have to trade a TON to move up and get him. Problem is, we have NOBODY to fit that trade besides Sweetney.


----------



## step

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

It seems more and more likely that Brewer gets picked by the Sonics, would Duhon and Sweetney be enough to move up 6 spots? I can't see it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



step said:


> It seems more and more likely that Brewer gets picked by the Sonics, would Duhon and Sweetney be enough to move up 6 spots? I can't see it.


Maybe Du and Sweets plus our 2008 first round pick might do it.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I dont think we can trade our 2008 by some nba rule but we could trade our 2007 and say protect it to the top 5 or so. I dont think trading a player would be enough to move up since it would have to be a non starter and sweets isnt really worth that much and duhan is a backup PG. I think a protected 2007 pick would be the only way to move up.

david


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

Why can't we trade our 2008? I think the rule is, you cannot be missing 1st round draft picks for two consecutive years. I would think we can trade the 2008 as long as we don't get rid of the 2007 + 2009 1st rounders. We better keep the 2007, incase we luck out with the swap.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

ok. so there is "chocolate", "white chocolate" and now we have, yes, "spanish chocolate".


Sergio Rodriguez is due to work out for the Bulls at some point according to the Boston Herald.

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=141891




> As one of the highest-ranked point guards in the June 28 draft, Sergio Rodriguez really does need a map to chart his visits.
> 
> The 19-year-old Spaniard, who worked out for the Celtics yesterday after a workout with Phoenix earlier this week, also has dates scheduled with the Lakers, *Chicago* and Sacramento.
> 
> “In eight days I will see the whole country,” the 6-foot-3 guard, compared because of his offensive flair to Miami’s Jason Williams, said with a broad smile.
> 
> *Indeed, the comparison has sprouted a unique nickname. Just as Williams was tagged White Chocolate because of his race and style, Rodriguez is now called Spanish Chocolate in Spain.*
> 
> “Since I was a child I have been that kind of player,” said Rodriguez, who has played professionally since he was 15 and this year led the club Estudiantes (Madrid) into the first round of the Spanish League playoffs, where the team lost to eventual champion Malaga.
> 
> He acknowledges the Jason Williams comparison, though, “I want to play like Steve Nash. But Jason Williams does a lot of things I like.”


----------



## narek

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



mizenkay said:


> ok. so there is "chocolate", "white chocolate" and now we have, yes, "spanish chocolate".
> 
> 
> Sergio Rodriguez is due to work out for the Bulls at some point according to the Boston Herald.
> 
> http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=141891


No Swiss Chocolate? That's the best.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



Mikedc said:


> Me too. If we didn't have to give up an arm and a leg, I'd be willing to move up a few places to get him too.
> 
> I don't think he's a sure thing, but I can't imagine a guy with a better skillset to match the rest of this team.


Really? Not Brandon Roy, a similar style of player who shoots better, drives more, takes and makes more free throws, has no crazy hitch in his shot, and still plays hard, attentive defense?

BTW, I really like Ronnie at 16. If he falls to us, I'll be extremely happy.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*

I love to see the bulls get Roy but i think they would have to get Alt to trade down from the 5th pick and that would take next years pick up protected. Minny has it eyes set on Gay and no way do they give up that pick. So Roy would have to fall to Boston and they would have to give up 7 for 16 and i cant think of why they would do that for us. But Thomas and Roy would be super fantastic.

david


----------



## Bulls4Life

*Is Shannon Brown gonna be the 16th pick???????*

Dockery, Brown get a workout
By Brian Hanley 


> "I'm going to sit down with my parents and my adviser and see what the teams are saying and go from there,'' said Brown, *who's listed at 6-4 but said Thursday he is "6-2 or 6-3 with my shoes on.''*
> 
> Brown said he sometimes tires of questions about his height.
> 
> "After a while, it just gets old,'' he said. "If you go out there and compete, it doesn't matter how tall you are.''


Ouch!
:eek8: 

Spartans' Brown rises on NBA charts
Hopes to become mid-1st round pick

By Marlen Garcia 



> A month ago, Shannon Brown was missing from several NBA first-round mock draft lists. But the former Proviso East star has made up ground quickly. The Michigan State junior is positioning himself as a mid-first-round pick for the June 28 draft.





> A few weeks ago, Brown impressed Paxson and NBA scouts in a workout at Illinois-Chicago. He since has completed six workouts for teams.


First, out of nowhere, Sam Smith put this guy in *his mock draft: *


> 16. Bulls -- Shannon Brown 6-3, 190, shooting guard, Michigan State
> 
> They probably would be tempted for more size with someone like Cedric Simmons, but John Paxson says he will get players for Scott Skiles. This tough athlete from Skiles' alma mater can defend and score. He fits,* though he is a little small for shooting guard.*


Now he's getting a lot of pub in the local press. And the Bulls were working out Sean Dockery too. (Another short guard?????????)

Is this guy gonna be the Bulls pick at 16?????????

Why the love for this guy but disdain for Gordon and disinterest for JWill????????

He's not in any mock drafts, so who is he???????????

Can anyone here tell us about this guy and what his game is like????????


:whoknows:


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Is Shannon Brown gonna be the 16th pick???????*

gonna merge this.

it's already been posted.


----------



## mizenkay

http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=6

*adam morrison* will work out for the bulls on june 19th.


----------



## mizenkay

chad's blog 






> GMs are already grumbling about the quality of this year's Orlando camp. Official invites went out late last week, but a surprising number of bubble first-rounders are choosing not to participate this year.
> 
> While prospects still have a week to change their minds, at the moment it appears that Shannon Brown, Paul Davis, Guillermo Diaz, Alexander Johnson, Quincy Douby, Richard Roby, Dee Brown and Mike Gansey are all skipping the camp.






> *Johnson* also has gotten strong feedback from his workouts, and it looks like he's got a great shot at going in Round 1. He's worked out well for the Nets, Bulls, Nuggets and Sonics. *He's a legit possibility at No. 16 to Chicago* and at No. 22 or No. 23 to the Nets.






> As for Douby, the rumor is that he hired an agent after receiving a promise from the Bulls at No. 16.
> 
> *If that's true, why is he still working out for teams? Douby has more workouts scheduled the next few weeks, for teams both ahead of and below the Bulls. So it looks like this "promise" is bogus too.*


----------



## giusd

I really think that paxson is working on getting another mid 20's pick and he will use that and 16 to trade down to get a SG he wants. I assume that is Brewer but i guess if Minny would trade the bulls could get Roy assuming Alt tades Marcus Willaims, who they already have said they dont want. But if Alt does take Williams than Gay and Roy should still be there after the fifth pick. That is if the raptors take bangnani, Chi takes Thomas, Bobcats take Morrison, and Portland takes aldridge. 

Minny definatily would take Gay and then Roy could fall to Boston who needs a center or a point guard and not a SG. Boston might trade back if they could get O'Bryant who i think they want or Foye who may be there second pick. Either way i could see Roy dropping if Alt passes on him and they already have an all star SG and IMHO need a PG or center. I think houston needs a PF bad but if Roy is there i cant see how they could pass on him. But if Roy falls and i think he will then Brewer and Carney will fall as well since I think Seattle will take Rando since they need a PG bad. That leaves Orlando who is going to take a SG (Carney) and PHI who will take Simmons and the Jazz will take JJ redrick and NO takes a PF with the 12th pick that i assume will be Sere or Armstrong so under this sceme NO takes either brewer or Shawne Williams and if they take Williams than brewer could fall to us at 16??? Likely? but possible.

david


----------



## mizenkay

draft express article 6.02 (plus to-date list of Orlando Camp Invitees) 






> *Tyrus Thomas Refusing Competitive Workouts?*
> 
> As of right now, it appears that Tyrus Thomas will not be working out competitively against anyone in any workout for a team drafting outside the top 3, and will not be working out for any teams period outside the top 3. From what we’ve been told, much like what happened with Gerald Green last year, teams are threatening to take a stand and not draft him if he continues to refuse to work out for them, or if he refuses to go up against anyone but the coaching staff. *Thomas was reportedly seen out on the town in Miami this past weekend and apparently is telling anyone who is willing to listen that he is guaranteed to be drafted #2 by the Chicago Bulls.* Right now, the *Bulls have a workout set on June 19th featuring J.J. Redick, Rudy Gay and Adam Morrison, with the last spot being saved for Thomas.* It will be very interesting to see whether he is advised to attend that workout, and what the fallout of that decision might be.







> *Chicago Bulls Workout*
> 
> DraftExpress had a chance to speak with three people who were in the gym for a workout on June 1st held by the Chicago Bulls that featured Ronnie Brewer, Shannon Brown, Jared Newson, Dwayne Mitchell, Sean Dockery and David Noel. Their opinions were not always exactly the same, but the following appears to be the general sentiment coming out of the workout.
> 
> *Ronnie Brewer:*
> 
> Brewer was by far the best overall player at the workout, dominating in stretches and showing the Bulls exactly what they needed to see to likely establish a floor for himself at #16. He did not look like the top athlete in the agility drills, but once the workout got started he showed that he is probably the player who knows how to use his athleticism the best, particularly in the competitive portions. Brewer got to the basket time after time when the opportunity was there, went down to the post when a smaller player was on him, and even knocked down some very pretty jump-shots, including one impressive step-back from deep. He played excellent defense and generally looked highly polished and extremely intelligent in his movements and decision making. He measured out at 6-7 in shoes with a 6-11 wingspan.
> 
> *Shannon Brown:*
> 
> Brown was having a great stretch of workouts as late as a few days ago, but a tweaked ankle has slowed him down to a certain extent. He shot the ball very well in the drills here, and tested out great athletically, but struggled to create his own shot in the 1 on 1 and 2 on 2 parts of the workout. Brown competed very hard throughout as he always does and showed a very tough and competitive attitude despite the slight ankle problem he suffered in Philadelphia. The most concerning thing to come out of this was the fact that he is only measuring out at 6-1 or 6-1 ½ without shoes depending on which workout measurement you believe, but never more than 6-2 ½ in shoes. Brown is not expected to participate in the Orlando pre-draft camp.
> 
> *Jared Newson:*
> 
> According to all three sources we spoke with, Newson might have been the biggest surprise of the workout. Most people had never heard of the team he played for, Tennessee Martin, let alone of him, so expectations were quite low until he actually stepped out on the floor. Despite that, Newson apparently did a great job competing throughout the workout, hustling like crazy, playing outstanding defense, showing great quickness and holding his own against the first round prospects he went up against. He measured out at 6-4 ¾ in shoes, with a freakish 7-1 wingspan, and reportedly impressed mightily in the athletic testing as well.
> 
> *Dwayne Mitchell:*
> 
> Mitchell was probably the best athlete of the six players in attendance. He showed quick feet and great bounce to his step, testing out extremely well in the vertical leap portion of the workout in particular. His offensive skills were just average, especially his ball-handling and perimeter shooting, but defensively he did an excellent job. He is 6-3 ¼ in shoes with a 6-7 wingspan, down from the 6-5 he was listed at in college.
> 
> *Sean Dockery:*
> 
> This was not the type of setting that Dockery would be able to show his skills in, as all the players here were either taller and stronger combo guards or much taller and much stronger shooting guards. Everyone decided to take Dockery down to the post in the 1 on 1’s and 2 on 2’s, and as most would expect, post defense is not his biggest strength.
> 
> *David Noel:*
> 
> Noel impressed with his defense and outstanding leadership skills, and also shot the ball fairly well from the college and NBA 3-point line. At 228 pounds, his body is still that of a college power forward’s, though, which hurts his quickness and overall first step. Noel would be best served shedding the muscles and getting down to an NBA shooting guard’s proportions. One observer that watched him thinks he “has a role in the NBA, if he can accept it.”


----------



## TripleDouble

I could really see Brewer going to Seattle given their defensive woes at all three perimeter spots.


----------



## The ROY

mizenkay said:


> Thomas was reportedly seen out on the town in Miami this past weekend and apparently is telling anyone who is willing to listen that he is guaranteed to be drafted #2 by the Chicago Bulls.


 :headbang:


----------



## chifaninca

Thomas is really starting to show his immaturity. Get your head in the game and work as if you aren't sure you'll even be drafted.

You haven't done enough to warrante anything more than a top 16 draft grade you offensively challenged speed freak.

I am really disappointed in this guy and his agents. Bad choices, bad advice and bad attitude?

Paxson, I hope you aren't stupid enough to guarantee anyone anything.

Make em earn it....Isn't that Skiles' philosophy? Same goes for the draft.

next we'll read that Thomas likes riding Motorcycles.

Guy keeps slipping on my board. Especially with Cedric Simmons stepping it up and displaying most, if not more (due to offense) of what Thomas does.

Thomas is making me wish Noah had entered the draft.


----------



## The ROY

lol

sure

we don't even know if these comments are true

even if they were, it's not that serious


----------



## step

Why bother working anyone else out since we've gauranteed our two picks already.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: *Bulls Draft Workout Schedules/Workout Comments Thread* (merged!)*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Really? Not Brandon Roy, a similar style of player who shoots better, drives more, takes and makes more free throws, has no crazy hitch in his shot, and still plays hard, attentive defense?
> 
> BTW, I really like Ronnie at 16. If he falls to us, I'll be extremely happy.


I think Roy's a better scorer, but I like Brewer's defense and athleticism a bit better. At least that's my impression so far. I also think he's a lot more gettable than Roy. I can see a #16+ something trade up to get him working, whereas I can't necessarily see a trade up to the #5-7 range working that well.


----------



## MikeDC

I'd pay money to see the Rudy Gay vs. Tyrus Thomas matchup. That's gonna be something to see!


----------



## spongyfungy

* Notebook: Thomas, Smith not camp-bound 
*<table class="bdy" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="770"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="10">
</td><td width="440"><script>if(fanid.length > 0 && typeof(nflDefaultLeague)!= "undefined") { leagueId = nflDefaultLeague; //find teamId of default league (if exists) for(var i=0; i < teamsInfo.length; i++){ if(teamsInfo_[4] == leagueId){ defaultTeamId = teamsInfo[0]; } } var fantasyLeaguePlayerJsPath = 'http://msn.foxsports.com' + '/nugget/200002_' + leagueId + '|||' + fanid; } </script>Tyrus Thomas has held one private workout for an unnamed team and has another, according to sources, scheduled for the middle of the month with the Chicago Bulls. 
The athletic forward, who opted to leave LSU after playing just one season (he redshirted his freshman year), is considered by most NBA executives as a top five pick in the June 28 NBA draft. According to Thomas' agent, Brian Elfus of ESM Sports, he has been working out at Disney's Wide World of Sports for the past three weeks under the tutelage of a strength and conditioning coach and also NBA player and former LSU standout Randy Livingston — another one of ESM's clients. 

Elfus did not rule out Thomas working out for more teams after a brief appearance at the pre-draft camp next week in Orlando in which he won't participate in any games. 

<table align="right" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="200"> <tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td class="caption">*<id>Tyrus Thomas helped lead LSU to a Final Four appearance.</id>* (Streeter Lecka / Getty Images)</td></tr> </tbody></table> 

"He might work out for the top four teams," Elfus said. "Maybe even more. Especially because there's a good chance there will be some maneuvering towards the top. We've got to cover our bases." 

Thomas' stock has soared as much as anyone's in the past year. He went from virtual anonymity prior to the season to someone who is being considered for the top pick in the draft. 

"At LSU, in that system, I don't think he got a chance to showcase all his ability," Livingston said. 

One of Thomas' best attributes is his work ethic and the way he plays with a chip on his shoulder. That comes from an upbringing where he had to earn everything — and also from the fact that he wasn't heavily recruited coming out of high school in Baton Rouge, La.

Livingston compared Thomas' game to a cross between Kevin Garnett and Tracy McGrady. 

"Just wait until his body fills out," Livingston said. "He really wants to get better and is like a sponge." 

</td></tr></tbody></table>_


----------



## giusd

Funny how can he be all ove maimi telling people this and that when he is working out in Orlando. There are not exactly a short drive from one another. That whole story sounds like bs. And you can be sure that Thomas will work out with other players or paxson will just say no and there is a big difference between the 2nd and 7th pick in terms of money.

david


----------



## GB

Hmm. The consensus is that no one is in the draft better than Eddy Curry, I'm starting to get a vibe about this kid that he might.


----------



## The ROY

step said:


> Why bother working anyone else out since we've gauranteed our two picks already.


 :clap: 

It's funny, the two players with the most hype about being Bulls get the MOST press in Chicago papers. They've been all over Brewer & Thomas since the lotto show.


----------



## giusd

The thing i like most about what i hear about Thomas is how passionate he is about the game and plays with a chip on his shoulder. That to me means he plays with a big heart. Now as much as i liked EC his biggest problem (than and now) is he just doesn't play with much heart. IMHO upside has a much to do with how committed someone is as how much potential they have. The bulls are load with guys that work really hard. KH, BG, LD, and noci. I think these kind of players make it happen and Thomas seems to have a similar mind frame. And for that matter so does Brewer.

david


----------



## mizenkay

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=2467539





> Morrison loves high-stakes competition, from hoops to poker to Xbox. He craves it, so getting NBA players to workout with makes the most sense to him. He wants Bartelstein to set up workouts against his competitors at every stop. He'll get Memphis' Rodney Carney at Charlotte on Monday (the Bobcats pick No. 3 overall), and he might get Rudy Gay of Connecticut in Portland (No. 4) on June 15 and Toronto (No. 1) on June 21 -- and wouldn't mind seeing either one of them in Chicago (No. 2) on June 19, either. Morrison lit up both Gay's and Carney's clubs during the regular season, even though the Zags lost both games (versus UConn in Maui and at Memphis).




a good article on the pre-draft day in the life of adam morrison. he is not backing down at all from workout competition, and from what i am reading, neither is rudy gay.

ben gordon's workouts last year against competition propelled him into the third spot. deng may have fallen a few spots because of his refusal to work out against competition (imo). 

thomas' agents are doing him a big disservice to claim that anything this early in the game is guaranteed.

nothing is guaranteed.

just ask the pistons.


----------



## Showtyme

Jeez, should we just sign Randy Livingston to our coaching staff? It's weird how his name pops up in strange places. Randy helps Gordon be a better and more composed player. Randy helps Tyrus work out and condition. 

Randy Livingston has never impressed me with much, but apparently he works really well with players within their games. I'm only half-joking; we do have an assistant coaching position available, right?


----------



## The ROY

giusd said:


> The thing i like most about what i hear about Thomas is how passionate he is about the game and plays with a chip on his shoulder. That to me means he plays with a big heart. Now as much as i liked EC his biggest problem (than and now) is he just doesn't play with much heart. IMHO upside has a much to do with how committed someone is as how much potential they have. The bulls are load with guys that work really hard. KH, BG, LD, and noci. I think these kind of players make it happen and Thomas seems to have a similar mind frame. And for that matter so does Brewer.
> 
> david


agreed..

like i said before, thomas couldn't POSSIBLY be a bust because he's too damn good defensively. i personally think he'll shock us with offensive talent, everyone from his coaches to scouts and agents are saying he's better offensively than he lets on (or got a chance to showcase).

nothing needs to be said about brewer, i'd prefer a freak, but he's PERFECT for chicago.


----------



## theanimal23

Are we going to work out Pat O'Bryant at all? I would love to see him go up against LMA in a workout.


----------



## theanimal23

The ROY said:


> nothing needs to be said about brewer, i'd prefer a freak, but he's PERFECT for chicago.


My gut likes Carney, but I think thats b/c he has the most potential. Decent shot, uber-athletic. But Brewer is the perfect fit for our team. A guy who is 6-7, can play 1-3, great vision. He fits well b/c he can be the point when playing with Ben, and can guard the 2s. With Kirk, he can play the full time 2.

If we get Brewer, unfortunately, it makes Duhon look more and more expendable. However, since he comes cheap, I would keep him.


----------



## The ROY

theanimal23 said:


> My gut likes Carney, but I think thats b/c he has the most potential. Decent shot, uber-athletic. But Brewer is the perfect fit for our team. A guy who is 6-7, can play 1-3, great vision. He fits well b/c he can be the point when playing with Ben, and can guard the 2s. With Kirk, he can play the full time 2.
> 
> If we get Brewer, unfortunately, it makes Duhon look more and more expendable. However, since he comes cheap, I would keep him.


I love Duhon's game and what he does for this team. I think he'll still be here by the time we win a ring, as he seems to be the perfect back-up for us. With that said, I'd trade him for a BIG if I could. Brewer definintely makes him expendable.


----------



## chifaninca

Showtyme said:


> Jeez, should we just sign Randy Livingston to our coaching staff? It's weird how his name pops up in strange places. Randy helps Gordon be a better and more composed player. Randy helps Tyrus work out and condition.
> 
> Randy Livingston has never impressed me with much, but apparently he works really well with players within their games. I'm only half-joking; we do have an assistant coaching position available, right?



I thought I read an article about him being considered by a few teams as a future coach because of the positive role and coaching he's given to younger guys.

We could definitely use him, especially since our current development of players has been very poor.


----------



## rlucas4257

June 19th is the big day. Morrison, Gay, Reddick and maybe Tyrus Thomas

Livingston was a great HS player. Then blew out his knee. Was one of those guys who should never even attempted college. Very sad.


----------



## BG7

rlucas4257 said:


> June 19th is the big day. Morrison, Gay, Reddick and maybe Tyrus Thomas
> 
> Livingston was a great HS player. Then blew out his knee. Was one of those guys who should never even attempted college. Very sad.


If Thomas blows off that workout, I assume were not drafting him then?

When do we workout Aldridge? What about O'Bryant?


----------



## The ROY

sloth said:


> If Thomas blows off that workout, I assume were not drafting him then?


WE aren't drafting anyone.....

I'm sure every player in the top 10 besides Williams & Foye will be worked out by Chicago..


----------



## chifaninca

The ROY said:


> WE aren't drafting anyone.....
> 
> I'm sure every player in the top 10 besides Williams & Foye will be worked out by Chicago..





The ROY said:


> I love Duhon's game and what he does for this team. I think he'll still be here by the time we win a ring, as he seems to be the perfect back-up for us. With that said, I'd trade him for a BIG if I could. Brewer definintely makes him expendable.



Funny that WE aren't drafting anyone........but WE will win a ring.........You go ROY..........

Try letting others post without snapping back when it isn't YOUR boy Thomas being sunshined.... :brokenhea


----------



## The ROY

chifaninca said:


> Funny that WE aren't drafting anyone........but WE will win a ring.........You go ROY..........
> 
> Try letting others post without snapping back when it isn't YOUR boy Thomas being sunshined.... :brokenhea


Chi..u really, REALLY have to get off mine man...seriously...it was annoying before..but now?! I'm wishing there was an ignore button on here.


----------



## chifaninca

The ROY said:


> Chi..u really, REALLY have to get off mine man...seriously...it was annoying before..but now?! I'm wishing there was an ignore button on here.


Man, I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, I HAVE to read your posts as a mod.

Still, I it's not that we disagree as much as the tone you take with people. Thus, I'm trying to catch your attention with the strong response. I will go the PM route from here.

Much of what you say is good and passionate. However, you cut to the quick when others don't agree. That's my problem.

Now back to the workouts.

We are gonna see alot of articles and rumors flying back and forth aout hot workouts, hot promises, etc..............Let's all realize, it ain't done till it's done, and then it stilla in't done..........less we forget Mihm for Crawford.


----------



## step

He does have a valid point though.


----------



## narek

A couple of stories on possible draftees:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull041.html



> Wearing No. 11 for Italy's Benetton Treviso, he's driving the baseline. Fast as a whippet, he finishes the play with a reverse dunk. Now he's hitting a three-pointer, nothing but net. Next thing you know, he flies high to swat down an opponent's shot. Then he's cutting through the lane, catching a pass and dunking the ball. He finishes by driving the lane and laying the ball in, even as he's being hacked by the other team.
> 
> His name is Andrea Bargnani, and he sure looks great on a highlight reel, such as the one that can be viewed online courtesy of Google video. Few fans in the United States have seen him play, but NBA scouts have been flocking to Italy for months to watch him.
> 
> "We have been inundated,'' said Benetton coach Dave Blatt, a Massachusetts native who has been working overseas, first as a player and then as a coach, since graduating from Princeton in 1981. "We have had literally every single team from the NBA spending time at our facility and at our games over the course of the year. And many of them, who I don't want to mention, have been here three, four or five times.''





> The Raptors are not the only ones [we've seen a lot of],'' he said. "I've seen the Bulls [more than once]. I think Andrea is a great choice for the Bulls. Andrea would do well there. I know Johnny Paxson, and he's terrific. And [Scott] Skiles is a great coach. I know offensively Andrea could help the Bulls a great deal, and I know that coach Skiles could help him a lot with the continued development of his defense.''


And

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...3bulls,1,477438.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> LaMarcus Aldridge is getting it right this time.
> 
> Two years ago, coming out of Seagoville High School in Dallas, Aldridge tested the NBA waters by declaring for the NBA draft.
> 
> stress fracture in his back did not help his cause and Aldridge didn't get the feedback he was looking for when it became evident he would be a late first-round pick.
> 
> So Aldridge bottled up his hopes for the NBA and stuck by his commitment to Texas to try to become a lottery pick.
> 
> "It was very difficult," Aldridge recalled in a phone interview Friday. "When you see you're right there…"
> 
> Before making his decision to withdraw from the 2004 draft, Aldridge said he asked himself a question.
> 
> "Did I want to just go to the NBA, or did I want to get better in college and then be someone in the NBA?" he said.
> 
> Undeniably, the wait was worth it. The 6-foot-11-inch, 245-pound post player is atop the rankings for the June 28 draft alongside Tyrus Thomas of Louisiana State and Andrea Bargnani of Italy. The Bulls, who will have the No. 2 pick behind Toronto, like all three.


----------



## step

> Talk about foreshadowing; Aldridge weighed 11 pounds at birth and was about 22 inches long.
> 
> His mother teased him about it for years.
> 
> "My mom told me I was wrong for being that big," Aldridge said, laughing.
> 
> "She's not complaining now."


Ouch.


----------



## theanimal23

Anyone know how this workout went. Apparently O'Bryant, Sene, and Shelden were there working for the Celtics. 

Big Men Workout For Celts


----------



## The ROY

chifaninca said:


> Man, I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, I HAVE to read your posts as a mod.
> 
> Still, I it's not that we disagree as much as the tone you take with people. Thus, I'm trying to catch your attention with the strong response. I will go the PM route from here.
> 
> Much of what you say is good and passionate. However, you cut to the quick when others don't agree. That's my problem.
> 
> Now back to the workouts.
> 
> We are gonna see alot of articles and rumors flying back and forth aout hot workouts, hot promises, etc..............Let's all realize, it ain't done till it's done, and then it stilla in't done..........less we forget Mihm for Crawford.


alright, we good

*gives chi dap*


----------



## mizenkay

Draft Express @ Adam Morrison's private workout 















> Morrison started most of the competitive 1 on 1 possessions from behind the college 3-point line, and used an incredibly wide array of offensive moves to put the ball in the basket nearly every time. His ball-handling skills are phenomenal and he possesses a wonderful arsenal of shot-fakes, jab-steps, hesitation moves, change of speeds and other crafty moves that made him the toughest player to defend in college basketball throughout his career. He mixed up his mid-range game with plenty of slashing, taking the ball strong to the rim and finishing with either a dunk, or a pretty floater or finger roll. When Trim would deny him the angle to the basket, Morrison would calmly and quickly pull-up off the dribble for an incredibly difficult fadeaway shot off one foot. *The type of crazy floaters from 14 feet out on the baseline, one handed step-throughs off one foot from 18 feet and other ludicrous moves are things that would get most NBA players benched immediately, but these are things that Morrison practices everyday until he’s reached perfection and made it an art form.* Those are shots he’s made throughout his career and he knows exactly what he’s doing when he’s taking and making them. His footwork and touch are off the charts and he can release the ball with consistency from a half dozen or more different release points, which again makes him a nightmare to defend.



:laugh:





> One thing that we certainly did not come away impressed with from this workout was Morrison’s defense. He is likely to put a lot more effort in on this side of the floor in a real NBA workout rather than in front of us, but with this being one of the top weaknesses we came to look at, Morrison didn’t do much change our mind here. Getting banged around in the post by the much bigger and stronger Trim was more than understandable, but he did not do a great job of getting out to contest the mid-range shots he took on the perimeter.






> All in all, though, Morrison backed up the hype and then some in this workout. Watching him play in a setting like this, it’s hard not to come away with the feeling that his impact in the NBA will be almost immediate. Granted he lands on the right team (Toronto, Charlotte or Portland, for example), he has to be considered the early favorite for Rookie of the Year honors. That isn’t saying that he doesn’t still have room to continue to grow as a player and improve upon his weaknesses, though, as a new dimension to his slashing game will be opened up as he improves on his strength through work in the weight room.


----------



## step

> Ukraine forward Oleksiy Pecherov had a very strong workout against Hilton Armstrong, one scout described it as Pecherov absolutely destroyed Armstrong.


Interesting.


----------



## rlucas4257

step said:


> Interesting.



I have no first hand knowledge of this guy but based on everything else I have heard about him, that doesnt surprise me. Armstrong isnt that good and this guy apparently, offensively atleast, can be a load, or so I hear.


----------



## LegoHat

Great stuff on Morrison, sounds like he won't have tooo many problems scoring in the NBA. Defense on the other hand, that's another question. He probably wouldn't get exposed on a hardworking defensive team like the Bulls, especially if he buys in to Skiles' philosophy about hard work immediately, which I don't think will be a problem. I'm very slowly warming up to him, and I think he'll surprise alot of people.


----------



## step

> I have no first hand knowledge of this guy but based on everything else I have heard about him, that doesnt surprise me. Armstrong isnt that good and this guy apparently, offensively atleast, can be a load, or so I hear.


Well to be honest I haven't heard of him other than the odd occasion his name was thrown around. Got anything on him, a player worthwhile for consideration with our pick?
Draftexpress doesn't even have him in their mock, which is quite interesting and depressing as I like how detailed their scouting reports usually are and tend to give them more weighting over the others like nbadraft.net.

The comment was from nbadraft.net, this is the remaining bit that I accidentally forgot to include.


> With teams in the late lottery intrigued, look for Pecherov to go somewhere in the 12-18 range.


----------



## rlucas4257

step said:


> Well to be honest I haven't heard of him other than the odd occasion his name was thrown around. Got anything on him, a player worthwhile for consideration with our pick?
> Draftexpress doesn't even have him in their mock, which is quite interesting and depressing as I like how detailed their scouting reports usually are and tend to give them more weighting over the others like nbadraft.net.
> 
> The comment was from nbadraft.net, this is the remaining bit that I accidentally forgot to include.



One guy who focuses on his region told me 16-24. But maybe with more workouts like this, higher.


----------



## The ROY

More quotes from Insider on Thomas :



> "I thought when I first got him that he'd be somewhere in between Amare Stoudemire and Shawn Marion," Livingston says. "But after working with him I think he's more a hybrid between Tracy McGrady and Kevin Garnett. He's not as skilled on the perimeter as Tracy, but he can do just about everything and do it with amazing athleticism. As for KG, the thing about that is that Tyrus plays with that energy and passion.





> "Part of the reason I wanted Randy to be my trainer is because he's been there," Thomas said. "I wanted a guy who could prepare me to be a pro, not just on the basketball court but off the court too. I wanted teams to see how serious I was about this and make sure I can make a quick adjustment."





> "I like Shaq because he dominates the game," Thomas said. "I think that's how the game has to be played. You've got to dominate it. That's how I approach it.".





> The Bulls, drafting second, still seem like the most likely team to take Thomas. We've been reporting for several months that Chicago has him ranked No. 1 on their board. The Bulls have been keeping close tabs on his workouts here in Orlando and according to his agents, Brian Elfus and Michael Siegel, have been showing daily interest.





> "Chicago's a great situation for Tyrus," Livingston said. "I've played for Coach [Scott] Skiles in both Phoenix and Chicago and know he's a tough and demanding coach. But that's what Tyrus likes. He wants to be pushed. What the Bulls are going to like is the kid's toughness and dedication. Skiles demands that and the Bulls are really missing that up front.





> What about the concerns that Thomas is a duplication of Bulls forward/center Tyson Chandler, a defensive specialist?
> 
> "I don't see that at all," Livingston said. "[Chandler] doesn't have any offensive skills really. As soon as he touches the ball he wants to get rid of it. He doesn't want to be fouled. And Tyson doesn't play with a chip on his shoulder. Scott wants a motor guy and Tyrus is the best of the group. Once he gets a little more weight on him he's going to be a four that does it all, scoring and defense. I just don't know how the Bulls could pass on him."





> "My family likes to live the simple life," Thomas said. "My mom worked two or three jobs just so she didn't have to ask anyone for anything. I'm like that, too. If I need something I figure out a way to get it myself. I know a lot of guys are into it because of the bling or the rims. I'm not like that. I don't care about that stuff. I just want to be the best. It's the competition that drives me


There's alot more to the article, about the other teams he'll workout for, how Toronto might look to make him their PF if they get a better look and move Chris to C. They also say if he falls to Minnesota, he's a lock. They also say his perimeter skills are "blossoming".


----------



## remlover

Interesting article about Roy and teams interested. Mentions the Bulls briefly which gave me pause to think...



> Yet the Chicago Bulls, who have the No. 2 selection, recently rescheduled a workout with Roy so the team owner could be present, a sure sign the organization is giving the former Huskies guard full consideration.


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/cbasketball/272874_roy06.html

-----------------------
Why would they bring Reinsdorf in to watch Roy? 

Maybe this is out of left field but maybe Pax is already blown away by Roy and sees him as the next Wade. He could be bringing in JR to show Roy off so JR would sign off trading Ben Gordon for another player.

I don't recall JR ever being around for a workout in my life.


----------



## smARTmouf

remlover said:


> Interesting article about Roy and teams interested. Mentions the Bulls briefly which gave me pause to think...
> 
> 
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/cbasketball/272874_roy06.html
> 
> -----------------------
> Why would they bring Reinsdorf in to watch Roy?
> 
> Maybe this is out of left field but maybe Pax is already blown away by Roy and sees him as the next Wade. He could be bringing in JR to show Roy off so JR would sign off trading Ben Gordon for another player.
> 
> I don't recall JR ever being around for a workout in my life.



Ben is such a weapon...I would hate hate hate to get rid of him now.

I'd only sign off on a trade for KG


----------



## theanimal23

The ROY, thanks for the post. It's hilarious to have it confirmed by someone within the organization (or was part of it) how much of a pansy Tyson is. I liked him for stretches of his career. But if he does not show improvement by the trade deadline this year, he has to be gone. It's what, year 5 now?


----------



## ace20004u

theanimal23 said:


> The ROY, thanks for the post. It's hilarious to have it confirmed by someone within the organization (or was part of it) how much of a pansy Tyson is. I liked him for stretches of his career. But if he does not show improvement by the trade deadline this year, he has to be gone. It's what, year 5 now?



Tyson is NOT an offensive player, he is a rebounder and a defender, I think that the people thinking we were drafting the next KG are dissappointed but Tyson very well could be the next Ben Wallace which isn't a bad thing in my mind. I just hope he is a little more consistent next season and I suspect he will be, particularly if he can move back to pf where he belongs.


----------



## theanimal23

I am fine if he is a defensive player. But I just hope he can play a higher level. Just be able to stay on the floor more. I just want two things from him offensively: finish near the basket (catch and dunk/layup), and can hit a J once in a while. This is where I feel a guy like Bargnani would be huge. Let him set the picks instead of Tyson, and you got a guy who can hit the J. That would be a devastating pick n'roll.


----------



## theanimal23

remlover said:


> Interesting article about Roy and teams interested. Mentions the Bulls briefly which gave me pause to think...
> 
> 
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/cbasketball/272874_roy06.html
> 
> -----------------------
> Why would they bring Reinsdorf in to watch Roy?
> 
> Maybe this is out of left field but maybe Pax is already blown away by Roy and sees him as the next Wade. He could be bringing in JR to show Roy off so JR would sign off trading Ben Gordon for another player.
> 
> I don't recall JR ever being around for a workout in my life.


Looks like Pax means business. Someone posted earlier in some thread, that Roy could be this year's Chris Paul. I can see that, and the reason why Pax would want to draft him. I don't think he may have another trade lined up with Gordon. I would think it be Duhon, or than anything. Maybe Duhon and 16 to Seattle. It's possible.


----------



## giusd

As much as i like Thomas could see the bulls trade for an additional first round pick to draft Roy at 5 or 6 and then use the additional pick to move up from 16 to 10 or 11 to draft a big man like O'bryant or simmons.

david


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Unless I missed a post above, I didn't see that anyone mentioned that DraftExpress notes Tyrus will be working out for us on the 15th. Right now he's listed alone for that date (big surprise).

http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=6


----------



## mizenkay

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Unless I missed a post above, I didn't see that anyone mentioned that DraftExpress notes Tyrus will be working out for us on the 15th. Right now he's listed alone for that date (big surprise).
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=6


 thanks DMD.

hmmm. if Tyrus "wants to be pushed" then why won't he workout with morrison, rudy and JJ on the 19th?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

This is workout related if not Bulls workout related. I'm not sure Brandon Roy is going to the Orlando predraft camp to be measured and tested athletically along with all the rest of the top prospects. He isn't on the most recent list from DraftExpress, although they admitted it's not final. It's a good thing we know from that site that he's 6' 6" with shoes with a 6' 9" wingspan and a 41" one-step vertical, but I'd like to see him show up like all the other top guys to see how he compares in the lateral quickness drills as well. I also don't know what jumping standard they use for their verical leap test, and hell, I'd like to see what he gets as a bench press score too. So anyway, I won't be too happy if he's the only one that doesn't show.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1324


----------



## El Chapu

When are we getting all the numbers from Orlando?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

mizenkay said:


> thanks DMD.
> 
> hmmm. if Tyrus "wants to be pushed" then why won't he workout with morrison, rudy and JJ on the 19th?


Most likely because his agent is telling him not to, for whatever reason. Agent strategizing keeps me from from reading too much into how workout schedules reflect on players year in and year out.


----------



## ScottMay

Darius Miles Davis said:


> This is workout related if not Bulls workout related. I'm not sure Brandon Roy is going to the Orlando predraft camp to be measured and tested athletically along with all the rest of the top prospects. He isn't on the most recent list from DraftExpress, although they admitted it's not final. It's a good thing we know from that site that he's 6' 6" with shoes with a 6' 9" wingspan and a 41" one-step vertical, but I'd like to see him show up like all the other top guys to see how he compares in the lateral quickness drills as well. I also don't know what jumping standard they use for their verical leap test, and hell, I'd like to see what he gets as a bench press score too. So anyway, I won't be too happy if he's the only one that doesn't show.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1324


Isn't showing up to get the basic measurements pretty much mandatory? I can only remember a small handful of guys not getting measured in years past, and they weren't lottery- or even first-round-level prospects.


----------



## ace20004u

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Most likely because his agent is telling him not to, for whatever reason. Agent strategizing keeps from from reading too much into how workout schedules reflect on players year in and year out.



Yeah thats what I figured too then I read an article today that quotes his agent as saying they don't have a problem working out against the top prospects at all too...


----------



## ScottMay

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Most likely because his agent is telling him not to, for whatever reason. Agent strategizing keeps me from from reading too much into how workout schedules reflect on players year in and year out.


Everyone knows that I support players' rights as much as anyone who posts here. But the whole lead-up to the draft is just a circus, and I think it needs some tweaking.

The NBAPA would howl, but I would like to see the league create something similar to the NFL scouting combines. You get a *small* number of reps from each team in attendance to watch the players go through standardized measurements and testing, and even -- gasp! -- some controlled practice/scrimmage type stuff. If a player gets his freaking *** kicked during one of those, well, that's the breaks. And my rule would be that if you don't show up for this combine, you're not draft-eligible, but you can participate in the combine and withdraw from the draft if you don't hire an agent. Teams could also continue to hold private workouts at their and the players' discretion.

Maybe as an added marketing/hype bonus, you could make it kind of like the All-Star game. An NBA team would get to host the event on a revolving basis, with their coaches running the scrimmage/practice stuff. It could be 4-5 days long, so if a guy has a bad day or scrimmage, he won't be sunk.

I think this would have been a much better solution to Stern's perception that teams were getting burned by unproven talent than his putting in an age limit.


----------



## mizenkay

ScottMay said:


> Isn't showing up to get the basic measurements pretty much mandatory? I can only remember a small handful of guys not getting measured in years past, and they weren't lottery- or even first-round-level prospects.


it's absolutely mandatory. a player can't get out of the combine part. 


i think the physicals/measurements happen at the end of the camp (june 10th). so after saturday (early next week) we should have that info.


----------



## The ROY

remlover said:


> Interesting article about Roy and teams interested. Mentions the Bulls briefly which gave me pause to think...
> 
> 
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/cbasketball/272874_roy06.html
> 
> -----------------------
> Why would they bring Reinsdorf in to watch Roy?
> 
> Maybe this is out of left field but maybe Pax is already blown away by Roy and sees him as the next Wade. He could be bringing in JR to show Roy off so JR would sign off trading Ben Gordon for another player.
> 
> I don't recall JR ever being around for a workout in my life.


wow...as much press as tyrus has been getting from the bulls and media recently, THIS right here is BIG

i wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to convince reinsdorf of something...possibly that roy's a better fit, so maybe they could trade gordon?? or maybe they're gonna package a player with the 16 pick and trade up with someone lookin for a vet...

that's interesting though..


----------



## McBulls

ScottMay said:


> Everyone knows that I support players' rights as much as anyone who posts here. But the whole lead-up to the draft is just a circus, and I think it needs some tweaking.
> 
> The NBAPA would howl, but I would like to see the league create something similar to the NFL scouting combines. You get a *small* number of reps from each team in attendance to watch the players go through standardized measurements and testing, and even -- gasp! -- some controlled practice/scrimmage type stuff. If a player gets his freaking *** kicked during one of those, well, that's the breaks. And my rule would be that if you don't show up for this combine, you're not draft-eligible, but you can participate in the combine and withdraw from the draft if you don't hire an agent. Teams could also continue to hold private workouts at their and the players' discretion.
> 
> Maybe as an added marketing/hype bonus, you could make it kind of like the All-Star game. An NBA team would get to host the event on a revolving basis, with their coaches running the scrimmage/practice stuff. It could be 4-5 days long, so if a guy has a bad day or scrimmage, he won't be sunk.
> 
> I think this would have been a much better solution to Stern's perception that teams were getting burned by unproven talent than his putting in an age limit.


This is a great idea.

Scheduling could be a problem for some foreign players or players who are sick, so maybe there would have to be 2 or 3 camps. But there's no reason why the NBA has to allow players to duck combined workouts, and there's no good reason why the NBAPA should object.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

ScottMay said:


> Isn't showing up to get the basic measurements pretty much mandatory? I can only remember a small handful of guys not getting measured in years past, and they weren't lottery- or even first-round-level prospects.


Yeah, it seems like basically everyone has done it in past years that was a top prospects. Guaranteed top overall picks have gone too. I wonder why he's not on the list yet. Admittedly, that list is a few days old. Obviously, Bargnani can't go, as he's in the middle of the playoffs in his league. However, the rest of all the top prospects are there: Thomas, Gay, Aldridge, Morrison, Marcus Williams, etc. I don't get it.


----------



## LegoHat

Draftexpress workout with Patrick O'Bryant, Cedric Simmons, Thabo Sefolosha and Kyle Lowry. 

Sefolosha sounds impressive in just about every piece I've read on him, and he should definitely be on our list at #16. I also like the fact that O'Bryant is getting stronger and faster, but I don't feel like he is #2 material. If we trade up for a pick around 5-7, then he is a guy to look at.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

ScottMay said:


> Isn't showing up to get the basic measurements pretty much mandatory? I can only remember a small handful of guys not getting measured in years past, and they weren't lottery- or even first-round-level prospects.


http://www.nba.com/news/predraft_camp_060606.html



> As per usual, many of this year’s top prospects are here only for the physical portion of the camp. The consensus top prospects – LSU’s Tyrus Thomas, Texas’ LaMarcus Aldridge, Gonzaga’s Adam Morrison and Washington’s Brandon Roy – will undergo physical testing, while relying on individual workouts to determine their place in the draft. Benetton Treviso’s Andrea Bargnani is still playing games in Europe.


Ah, there we go. Brandon Roy will be in Orlando after all.

Good. We'll get a lateral quickness score, and we'll also get a vertical jump score that we can measure against the other prospects, whether they test on one step jumps or no step jumps.


----------



## rosenthall

LegoHat said:


> Draftexpress workout with Patrick O'Bryant, Cedric Simmons, Thabo Sefolosha and Kyle Lowry.
> 
> Sefolosha sounds impressive in just about every piece I've read on him, and he should definitely be on our list at #16. I also like the fact that O'Bryant is getting stronger and faster, but I don't feel like he is #2 material. If we trade up for a pick around 5-7, then he is a guy to look at.


Sefolosha seems like a natural fit for us at #16 if no one falls into our lap at 16. At this point, I'd be satisfied if we took him. 

However, this workout seemed rather Mickey Mouse, from the sounds of the article. It looks like they just ran them through some drills, and not much else.


----------



## ace20004u

rosenthall said:


> Sefolosha seems like a natural fit for us at #16 if no one falls into our lap at 16. At this point, I'd be satisfied if we took him.
> 
> However, this workout seemed rather Mickey Mouse, from the sounds of the article. It looks like they just ran them through some drills, and not much else.



yeah it was a pretty informal type thing I think. Encouraging that Sefolosha looked good though I have thuoght he might be a good prospect for the Bulls at 16. Simmons is another guy who sounded pretty impressive in that article and could creep up in the draft.


----------



## The ROY

didn't some one say Sefolosha had a buyout that would prevent him from coming to the league this year? i read that somewhere on the board


----------



## giusd

Sefolosha does seem like the perfect player for the bulls but i still think paxson is trying to trade down to get brewer. I know brewers shot is iffy but the think i like about his college stats is how much he seemed to get to the FT line. 

david


----------



## Rhyder

I didn't want to pick through the thread to see if they have already been posted, but there were nice tidbits about Morrison and Jay Williams in a couple of draftexpress workout articles.

Morrison private workout
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1327

Jay Williams (with Marcus Williams and DJ Strawberry)
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1321


----------



## mizenkay

thanks rhyder, the morrison one was posted, but not the jay williams one!


:greatjob:


_ESPN*U* (pay cable) will be showing the Draft Camp in Orlando today at 4pm CT._

check your local listings.

(time warner cable does not offer this service. i am not pleased.)


----------



## mizenkay

more info on the draft camp TV schedule:

_ESPNU, ESPN’s 24-hour college sports network, will provide the most live coverage ever of an NBA Pre-Draft Camp televising six hours over two days, June 7 and 8, 4-7 p.m. ET each day. ESPNU’s coverage will include game action and interviews with players, scouts and NBA general managers. *NBA TV, the league’s 24-hour television network, will also provide in-depth coverage of the pre-Draft camp.* _


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/2006_NBA_PreDraft_Camp_to_be_-170832-800.html


----------



## mizenkay

some "unofficial" measurements from the draft camp are being "leaked" in the DRAFT EXPRESS forums. 

please be advised these are *not OFFICIAL!*

http://draftexpress.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1578


----------



## mizenkay

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1331

first article from the draft camp. updates to be continuous.


----------



## theanimal23

If Shelden Williams is 6'7.5", his stock will drop. Question is, what the official measurements will say.


----------



## rlucas4257

The thump you just heard was Shelden Williams stock falling. If these measurements are correct and he is only just over 6-7, he is going to fall.


----------



## LegoHat

rlucas4257 said:


> The thump you just heard was Shelden Williams stock falling. If these measurements are correct and he is only just over 6-7, he is going to fall.


If that is his real height, he could easily drop to #16.


----------



## ace20004u

rlucas4257 said:


> The thump you just heard was Shelden Williams stock falling. If these measurements are correct and he is only just over 6-7, he is going to fall.



good, hopefully he falls to the Bulls at 16.


----------



## rlucas4257

LegoHat said:


> If that is his real height, he could easily drop to #16.



Shouldnt I be a charter member of your club?


----------



## GB

ace20004u said:


> good, hopefully he falls to the Bulls at 16.


Even if the Bulls take Tyrus at 2?


----------



## ace20004u

GB said:


> Even if the Bulls take Tyrus at 2?


Obviously it depends who is on the board but Williams is probably gonna be my first choice of guys that could fall to 16. Even if we take Tyrus at 2.


----------



## BG7

Yeah, if Shelden stocks drop, he'd be a great pick at 16.


----------



## Bulls4Life

*Sefolosha Is Impressive!!!*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1330 










> Sefolosha arrived in the United States just a few days ago, but *has been impressing everyone that has been out to see him so far*. From the start of the workout, he showed off his mid-range shooting, where he elevates very nicely off the ground, and with consistent shooting mechanics throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared with all the other players we’ve seen over the past few weeks, it was immediately evident that we are for the first time dealing with a professional player who approaches the game from a different perspective than most college players do. His new trainer Joe Abunassar explained to us just how impressed he was with the way Sefolosha has been “mentally locked in” since he arrived here, taking every drill and workout thrown at him with the professionalism you’d expect from a player who has been practicing twice a day and playing for a salary for the past 5 years.
> In the mid-range shooting drills, Thabo’s footwork was very polished, and his release was nice and high. From the baseline, he was able to knock down all nine of his shots without missing once. *Overall, Thabo shot 61% total in all of the shooting drills. * It was a different story from the NBA 3-point line, however, where he’s only been shooting from for a few days now. Sefolosha’s release point changed a bit on his three point shot, and he struggled to get his body around square off of cuts, which lead to a lot of misses on the left side of the rim. Though his release point was different, Thabo’s form was still the same every time, and his elevation was more than acceptable. With his consistent form, it is easy to pinpoint the problem with his shot, which should make it a lot easy to fix. *Thabo ended up making 50% of his shots from the NBA 3 point line*, which is not terrible by any stretch for a player who is considered excellent in almost every facet of the game except for his perimeter shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sefolosha has more than enough athleticism to play at the NBA level. During the pick and roll drills and the cuts he made to the hoop, Thabo displayed his explosive ability to rise above the rim and throw the ball down with authority, not only quickly, but also from nice distances away from the hoop. His high level of athleticism and superb length will likely allow him to translate his already terrific defense from the European level to the NBA. He also looked very agile in making cuts to the hoop, and made quick movements with and without the ball. * In terms of ball-handling, Thabo blew everybody in the gym away with his control over the ball. In one particular drill, the players were asked to dribble the ball like they were being pressured up the court. Here, Thabo used his superb length and feel to cross the ball over swiftly from side to side with one hand from just a few inches off the ground, often tapping it twice quickly in the same spot for good measure to further confuse his imaginary defender. Not only was it fancy dribbling, this is the type of useful move that will be very hard for defenders to stop, since it’s just not something you are used to seeing a 6-7 player execute, especially when talking about a player with his quickness and footwork. He dropped some glimpses of his passing skills as well in simple drills where he was asked to whip a 15 foot bounce pass to the left side of the low post while drifting right from behind the 3-point line, doing so crisply and accurately with the greatest of ease.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it was a very impressive workout for Thabo Sefolosha. Some of the other players in the workout seemed to be going through the motions at times, but Thabo was intense and consistent throughout. He looks a legitimate 6’7”, and has a monster wingspan along with a frame that should be able to carry enough weight. Watching him on tape is impressive enough from what you might have read on DraftExpress over the past two years, but he’s even more unique to see in person when you look at the unique way in which he approaches and plays the game. If he can improve his 3-point shooting, Sefolosha will be a very complete player in the NBA. He already has a number of workouts scheduled, with teams like Phoenix, *Chicago*, Cleveland, and Utah, amongst others. The only question for him will be how closely have GMs and Coaches been following the tremendous progress he’s made over the past few years, and whether they’ll be able to sneak a peak at him in the next few weeks. .



Sounds like he'd be perfect for this team. He's moving up the charts fast! If he's there at 16, I hope he'll be a Bull next season!!!!

:gopray:


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Sefolosha Is Impressive!!!*

Can he defend? Is he more of a SF than a SG? I'd rather have Brewer, but if he can play the 2 and play tough D then he's a good pick.


----------



## LegoHat

I have merged the Sefolosha thread with this one, since the article has already been posted here.


----------



## LegoHat

rlucas4257 said:


> Shouldnt I be a charter member of your club?


You should, and now you officially are.


----------



## butr

If you guys can get Sheldon at 16 AND Aldridge, your frontcourt will be set for 8-10 years.

I love Shelden's game, whatever his height is. You don't play barefoot.


----------



## The ROY

NO WAY Shelden falls to 16...NONE


----------



## giusd

yes i agree totally i think Houston has its eyes on him. The ultimate success of that team depends on Yao and he needs a big brusing PF to help him and take some of the weight off of him and Williams is just the man to do that.

david


----------



## El Chapu

The ROY said:


> NO WAY Shelden falls to 16...NONE


I dont know. I read he was 6'6 or 6'7. And with people putting too much emphasis on height and having other players improve their stock quite a lot (Sene, Simmons, AJ), it isnt that much of a long shot.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Sefolosha Is Impressive!!!*



Bulls4Life said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he'd be perfect for this team. He's moving up the charts fast! If he's there at 16, I hope he'll be a Bull next season!!!!
> 
> :gopray:


He sounds like he could be an excellent fit for us, yes. It's always a little frustrating to know how to feel about a player I haven't seen play, but I guess I could be cautiously optimistic if we drafted him at #16. 

That's great that we have a workout scheduled with him and Sene. Good work, Pax!


----------



## jbulls

El Chapu said:


> I dont know. I read he was 6'6 or 6'7. And with people putting too much emphasis on height and having other players improve their stock quite a lot (Sene, Simmons, AJ), it isnt that much of a long shot.


I think this is pretty much right on. I remember during the NCAA's seeing Williams standing next to JJ Reddick and Josh McRoberts and thinking he was absolutely not 6'9'' and that 6'8'' might be generous too. If Williams measures out at 6'7'' in shoes (and I think that's a strong possibility) his stock is going to drop substantially. He's got a good sized wingspan but I'm not sure if he's the kind of freakish athlete who can really excel at PF in the NBA while giving up that much height. He may well be there at 16.

Also for those who are curious - FSU and Duke played twice this year. Both close games. Williams and Johnson both seemed to play very well, though I'm not sure if they were matched up with each other. Given that their college head to head performances were essentially pushes I might lean towards the guy with the athletic upside...


----------



## giusd

I have no idea how talk Williams is but he has had several workouts already and i have not heard a word that he is 6'7"? I have only heard is is 6'9" in shoes but we shall see. My guess is he is 6'9" in shoes and there is no way he gets past Houston.

davide


----------



## butr

giusd said:


> I have no idea how talk Williams is but he has had several workouts already and i have not heard a word that he is 6'7"? I have only heard is is 6'9" in shoes but we shall see. My guess is he is 6'9" in shoes and there is no way he gets past Houston.
> 
> davide



All players listed in the NBA are listed in their playing height. Ie in shoes. So Ben Wallace for instance is 6-9 IN shoes.


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> thanks rhyder, the morrison one was posted, but not the jay williams one!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:
> 
> 
> _ESPN*U* (pay cable) will be showing the Draft Camp in Orlando today at 4pm CT._
> 
> check your local listings.
> 
> (time warner cable does not offer this service. i am not pleased.)


One of my brothers gets this through satellite (Charter doesn't offer it either) but I couldn't talk him into taping any of it for me. 

I did find a diary of the workouts in the Oregonian - interesting stuff since he's talking about a lot of the players the Bulls are said to be interested in: http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/.


----------



## darlets

Is there anyone in the pre draft camps that has a hope of getting a look at our 16th pick?

Anybody have anyone to keep an eye on? (This question is proudly brought to you by my boredom)


----------



## BG7

What the heck is ESPNU, never heard of it.

-Petey


----------



## BG7

nvm, ESPN University....drr.....dammit, I thought that ESPN University was the stupidest idea since it was just advertised as college lacrosse, baseball, and football....dammit.

-Petey


----------



## narek

Pax was talking to Steve Patterson of the Trail Blazers:

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1149740721150070.xml&coll=7



> But the meeting was one of at least two Wednesday between Patterson and representatives of other teams with higher draft picks than Portland. The Blazers, who are operating without a general manager and don't know who will own the team next year, clearly are exploring options as the draft and free-agent signing period approach.
> 
> Shortly after the meeting with Colangelo, Patterson and director of player personnel Kevin Pritchard met with Chicago Bulls general manager John Paxson, who holds the No. 2 overall pick. As the arena was cleared to hold private workouts, the three met for more than 30 minutes while sitting courtside.
> 
> During the conversation, Paxson was the most demonstrative, several times holding out his hand and counting down his fingers. At least one time during this process, Paxson could be seen mouthing the word, "Roy," presumably Washington guard Brandon Roy, who is expected to be a top-five pick.
> 
> Again, Patterson was tight-lipped, passing off his lengthy conversations with two draft power-players as nothing more than business as usual.
> 
> "Just trying to talk to everybody here, getting reacquainted," Patterson said.


----------



## remlover

Nice find. I have no doubt that Pax would love to trade down and take Roy @ 4. I'm curious to what Portland would offer to the Bulls to move up. 

I do love the part of the article where the writer is speculating Pax mouthed the word "Roy".

How about we trade Chandler+2 for Randolph+4? I'm sure Skiles could motivate the heck out of Zach and bring out the best player in him.


----------



## step

The rumour mill from this event will be ticking over so much that it almost reminds me of high school. 
All eyes are on the GM's rather than the players.


----------



## step

> I have no doubt that Pax would love to trade down and take Roy @ 4. I'm curious to what Portland would offer to the Bulls to move up.


A late first or early second rounder, the Blazers have 13 gauranteed salaries for next year and have 3 picks in the draft, something will have to give.


> I'm sure Skiles could motivate the heck out of Zach and bring out the best player in him.


The only thing that I can see motivating Zach is a change of scenery, Skiles to me isn't that much different to Nate personality wise, they both seem to rub players the wrong way. With the way things have gone down, I can't see Skiles changing him let alone Paxson willing to trade for him.


----------



## remlover

step said:


> The only thing that I can see motivating Zach is a change of scenery, Skiles to me isn't that much different to Nate personality wise, they both seem to rub players the wrong way. With the way things have gone down, I can't see Skiles changing him let alone Paxson willing to trade for him.


i agree that Pax won't trade for him. 

The thing with the Bulls is they really have no use for draft picks. The last thing they would really want is more young players. I would say Juan Dixon would be a great pickup, but drafting Roy wouldn't make sense.


----------



## smARTmouf

Young players are easier to mold...

Much easier to deflate they egos if they haven't accomplished much to brag about.

I have much more faith in Skiles developing those with the right attitude rather than maintaining an established star with a big head already.

So for me...I don't mind more youth.


----------



## jbulls

narek said:


> Pax was talking to Steve Patterson of the Trail Blazers:
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1149740721150070.xml&coll=7


Interesting. If Paxson actually does way Roy I'm not sure that yelling his name and making demonstrative hand gestures in a gym with members of the media present is the best way to go about getting him. So much for the poker face?


----------



## ScottMay

> During the conversation, Paxson was the most demonstrative, several times holding out his hand and counting down his fingers. At least one time during this process, Paxson could be seen mouthing the word, "Roy," presumably Washington guard Brandon Roy, who is expected to be a top-five pick.
> 
> Again, Patterson was tight-lipped, passing off his lengthy conversations with two draft power-players as nothing more than business as usual.
> 
> "Just trying to talk to everybody here, getting reacquainted," Patterson said.


This stuff slays me.


----------



## jbulls

ScottMay said:


> This stuff slays me.


Seriously. Perhaps Paxson can show up for day 3 of the Orlando tryouts sporting a Washington Huskies hat and foam finger.


----------



## ScottMay

Wow . . . in this same Ford blog entry, he's got a GM saying O'Bryant would be his pick if he had the number one. But then another GM Ford talked to said he felt O'Bryant was a late lottery pick and a potential "heartbreaker" if he went much higher than that.

Wild and wacky stuff.


----------



## giusd

Come on Pax was monthing Roy's name. What they have this on film. This is a joke. Now on the other hand is pax going to trade down to get Roy and then use other pick or player to move up from 16 to the mid lotto to get a big man? That would be interesting. He could be looking to draft Roy and perhaps O'Bryant or Simmons, or maybe Aldridge could fall to 7? I would love to see that. Just member what pax did in 2004. Everyone assumed he would take deng at 3 but drafted Ben and then got another pick and still ended up with deng. Maybe pax wants Roy and (fill in the big man). I just want to point out that draft express basically saild is there that much difference between thomas and simmons?

david


----------



## ace20004u

Maybe the real deal is Portland wants to take Roy and has worked out a deal with Pax to trade up. Maybe Pax is taking a hard look at Roy to assure himself and JR that he doesn't want him and can trade down to 4? Or, he could have just been saying, "On BOY Steve, did you see how big those hot dogs in the concourse are?"


----------



## BG7

If she can't tell the difference between six and sex, what use is she?

Paxson was probaly like, now, wouldn't Luol Deng and Chris Duhon look good in a blazers uniform?


----------



## giusd

or maybe Portland wants Morrison bad and knows the bobcats will take him at four. And Portland wants to shed some salary and trouble makers? So Portland trades us D. Miles and the 4th pick in the draft for the 2nd pick and then takes Morrison. And we have plenty of cap space to do that.

Bangnani goes to the Raptors, Morrison to Portand and Gay to the Bobcats. 

Minny wants to trade out of 6 and needs a veteran SF to make some quick improvements to keep KG around. So we send miles and the 16th pick to Minny for the 6th pick and someone to fill the trade space. We take Roy at 4 (since Atlanta will take hime if we dont) and both Aldridge and Thomas are left and who even does not get picked at 5 falls to us at 6 and i assume Atlanda wants a center real bad so Aldridge goes to Atlanta.

So need draft Roy and Thomas. Think this is far out? This is want pax did in 2004 to get BG and deng.

david


----------



## laso

ace20004u said:


> Maybe the real deal is Portland wants to take Roy and has worked out a deal with Pax to trade up. Maybe Pax is taking a hard look at Roy to assure himself and JR that he doesn't want him and can trade down to 4? Or, he could have just been saying, "On BOY Steve, did you see how big those hot dogs in the concourse are?"


Or maybe he was saying "if I move my lips like this, maybe the idiot who's watching from over there will be thinking we're working on a PLOY."


----------



## ace20004u

laso said:


> Or maybe he was saying "if I move my lips like this, maybe the idiot who's watching from over there will be thinking we're working on a PLOY."



lol, EXACTLY!


----------



## chifaninca

giusd said:


> or maybe Portland wants Morrison bad and knows the bobcats will take him at four. And Portland wants to shed some salary and trouble makers? So Portland trades us D. Miles and the 4th pick in the draft for the 2nd pick and then takes Morrison. And we have plenty of cap space to do that.
> 
> Bangnani goes to the Raptors, Morrison to Portand and Gay to the Bobcats.
> 
> Minny wants to trade out of 6 and needs a veteran SF to make some quick improvements to keep KG around. So we send miles and the 16th pick to Minny for the 6th pick and someone to fill the trade space. We take Roy at 4 (since Atlanta will take hime if we dont) and both Aldridge and Thomas are left and who even does not get picked at 5 falls to us at 6 and i assume Atlanda wants a center real bad so Aldridge goes to Atlanta.
> 
> So need draft Roy and Thomas. Think this is far out? This is want pax did in 2004 to get BG and deng.
> 
> david


Damn David, that was very good. 

Not sure what wether Minn could take on Miles' salary without sending addtl guys back, but nicely done. If it were to happen, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## jbulls

giusd said:


> or maybe Portland wants Morrison bad and knows the bobcats will take him at four. And Portland wants to shed some salary and trouble makers? So Portland trades us D. Miles and the 4th pick in the draft for the 2nd pick and then takes Morrison. And we have plenty of cap space to do that.
> 
> Bangnani goes to the Raptors, Morrison to Portand and Gay to the Bobcats.
> 
> Minny wants to trade out of 6 and needs a veteran SF to make some quick improvements to keep KG around. So we send miles and the 16th pick to Minny for the 6th pick and someone to fill the trade space. We take Roy at 4 (since Atlanta will take hime if we dont) and both Aldridge and Thomas are left and who even does not get picked at 5 falls to us at 6 and i assume Atlanda wants a center real bad so Aldridge goes to Atlanta.
> 
> So need draft Roy and Thomas. Think this is far out? This is want pax did in 2004 to get BG and deng.
> 
> david


There are a lot of assumptions involved in this, but I don't hate it. If we draft two guys high in the lottery, one of them had better be Roy - who I think will have absolutely no problem stepping in and contributing immediately. The thought of drafting two of the high lottery bigs isn't appealing to me at all.


----------



## giusd

I totally agree the team needs a big SG and a big, period. I just cant think that pax would draft two big men. But i do remember how upset pax was that he couldnt trade up to get wade and i know he wants a big SG. We shall see but pax has been super in the draft both in picking players and getting a 2nd pick in 2004 to get deng. He is clearly not afraid to make a move so maybe he is looking to get two low lotos. 

david


----------



## The ROY

Words from Ford's Insider :


> On Wednesday, O'Bryant had a larger coming-out party at a private workout in front of 150 NBA executives and scouts here in Orlando. Although the media were banned from the workout, Insider found a way to get an exception and stayed in the gym for the workout. The verdict? Although O'Bryant looked a little nervous and stiffer than he did Monday, he still impressed with his athleticism and skills in the post. Afterward, I talked with a number of NBA team executives to get their take.





> "I think he's the No. 1 pick," one GM said. "Everyone at the top of the draft is about upside. Tyrus Thomas, LaMarcus Aldridge, Andrea Bargnani, Rudy Gay; they all have a ways to go. But none of them are 7-footers who will be centers in the pros. I think when in doubt, you go with the center."





> However, there were dissenting voices in the crowd.
> 
> "I think Patrick is an interesting prospect," another GM said. "But he's a late lottery prospect, not a high lottery one. I've followed him all year. I think he has a long ways to go. It's going to require a lot of hard work for a kid like that to make it in this league. From what I've seen and heard, I'm not sure he's going to put in the effort it takes to become great. Why would you risk it with the No. 1 pick? He's the type of kid, like Kwame Brown or Michael Olowokandi, who can get you fired. You see the size and talent, and you fall in love. But kids like this can break your heart."





> Cedric Simmons showed off his length and athleticism by dunking the ball at every opportunity. He showed he could really get up and down the floor, as well. However, he didn't show scouts any real skill in the post. His footwork still needs work, and he's going to have to learn to add a jump hook to his repertoire. Still, the general consensus was that Simmons would be a late lottery to mid-first round pick.





> I'm not a lip reader, but it was fun to see Raptors GM Bryan Colangelo in the halls talking with potential trade partners. We spotted him in conversation with interim Blazers GM Steve Patterson and again with Celtics president Danny Ainge. I also spotted Patterson and assistant GM Kevin Pritchard talking with Bulls GM John Paxson and saw a long conversation between Sixers GM Billy King and Hawks GM Billy Knight.


----------



## MikeDC

Roy?

I have it on good authority that Paxson was just confusing Patterson, an employee of Blazers owner Paul Allen, co-founder of Microsoft and a Pacific Northwest icon, with Rick Sund, an employee of Sonics owner Howard Schultz, co-founder of Starbucks and a Pacific Northwest icon.

Turns out Pax was just asking for a Soy Latte, not Brandon Roy.


----------



## smARTmouf

Paxsons boy kinda rhymes with Brandon Roy!!!!

I smell a smoke-screen like a pick set by Ricky Williams.


----------



## El Chapu

AJ?

Note: Sorry, poster above edited :raised_ey


----------



## dogra

Yeah, I'm getting the vibe that Roy is a smokescreen. 

Just a feeling; who knows what Pax's play is?


----------



## The ROY

How do you guys figure the Roy thing is a smokescreen?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: Sefolosha Is Impressive!!!*

Don't see the big deal about the Roy thing? If it was an animated conversation I think it'd be hard for someone to pick up Roy by trying to lip read (unless you were a lip reader), and even if he said it, so what? Possible smokescreen, or just discussing the players in the draft. I doubt he would say "I'm going to take Roy"



Bulls4Life said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he'd be perfect for this team. He's moving up the charts fast! If he's there at 16, I hope he'll be a Bull next season!!!!
> 
> :gopray:


Tried to get some info on him ( http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3598092#post3598092 ), was hoping some of our Euro friends had some info, but no dice. But from going from the scouting report and the one you listed (thanks), sounds great, especially for this team


----------



## smARTmouf

The ROY said:


> How do you guys figure the Roy thing is a smokescreen?



IMO.

The more you talk someone up...The more you're trying to divert ones attention to your true intentions.



Anyway...How do people know Paxson wasn't referring to that Grimsely guy and he action said 'ROIDS?' in shock to the news? :raised_ey


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16762766&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=21848&rfi=6



> Former Cavaliers GM Jim Paxson is at the predraft camp as a consultant with the Chicago Bulls. His brother, John, is the Bulls' GM. ... Just so you know.


----------



## narek

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16762766&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=21848&rfi=6


Huh. The Oregonian blog on the Blazers Beat mentioned Candace Paxson (Jim's wife) as being in the hospital for further cancer treatments. I wonder if they got that story correct?


----------



## MikeDC

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16762766&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=21848&rfi=6
> 
> 
> 
> Former Cavaliers GM Jim Paxson is at the predraft camp as a consultant with the Chicago Bulls. His brother, John, is the Bulls' GM. ... Just so you know.
Click to expand...

Please... no!


----------



## giusd

Jim Paxson must have been one of the worst GMs of all time. If you look at the players he has drafted in the lotto they have been a huge bust and the players he has passed on have made very signficant contributions to there teams. 

david


----------



## ScottMay

giusd said:


> Jim Paxson must have been one of the worst GMs of all time. If you look at the players he has drafted in the lotto they have been a huge bust and the players he has passed on have made very signficant contributions to there teams.
> 
> david


Yeah, that LeBron James guy is terrible.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

ScottMay said:


> Yeah, that LeBron James guy is terrible.


If Jim Pax can find us one of them there LeBron guys, I'd be pretty happy with that.


----------



## Electric Slim

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If Jim Pax can find us one of them there LeBron guys, I'd be pretty happy with that.


Let's face it, NO ONE knew who LeBron was before draft night '03. You gotta give kudos to Jim Pax.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Electric Slim said:


> Let's face it, NO ONE knew who LeBron was before draft night '03. You gotta give kudos to Jim Pax.


Hey, I'm keeping my kudos to myself. I just want me one of them there LeBrons.


----------



## ScottMay

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Hey, I'm keeping my kudos to myself. I just want me one of them there LeBrons.


I never extended any kudos, either. He was a lousy GM, and it genuinely scares me that he's apparently on the Bulls' payroll. 

But saying that ALL of his lotto picks have been huge busts is wildly off the mark, since one of them is Springfield-bound.


----------



## giusd

Come on Dude Jim Paxson doesnt get props for drafting James that was a fix. Here is a list of his great picks.


Luke Jackson
Dajuan Wagner, Memphis 
De Sagana Diop, Oak Hill Academny (VA) 
Brendan Haywood, North Carolina 
Andre Miller, Utah 
Trajan Langdon, Duke 

and Boozer leaves for nothing.

I dont know that doesnt sound that great to me. If that was john paxson everyone on this broad would be demading he be fired.

david


----------



## ScottMay

giusd said:


> Come on Dude Jim Paxson doesnt get props for drafting James that was a fix.


Really.


----------



## narek

ScottMay said:


> I never extended any kudos, either. He was a lousy GM, and it genuinely scares me that he's apparently on the Bulls' payroll.
> 
> But saying that ALL of his lotto picks have been huge busts is wildly off the mark, since one of them is Springfield-bound.


Wagner was felled by illness and Diop is looking decent in Dallas these days.

Jim Paxson was very good at getting rid of awful contracts that put the Cavs in a huge sea of red ink, and he ended up replacing Boozer with Gooden and Varejao which ended up as big plus for Cleveland. I wouldn't mind Varejao being a Bull.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

giusd said:


> I dont know that doesnt sound that great to me. If that was john paxson everyone on this broad would be demading he be fired.
> 
> david


He said "everyone on this broad." Huh huh, huh huh.


----------



## theanimal23

John is getting Jim's opinions, so John knows who not to draft.


----------



## unBULLievable

If it werent for Jim Paxson ,lebron would 've lasted until the second round of the draft.

Big risk.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...gnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=1252&line=67267&spln=1

Projected in most mock drafts as a top-five pick, Tyrus Thomas has received inquiries from Toronto, Chicago, Charlotte and Portland - teams holding the top four draft picks.
Many experts have him going No. 2 overall to the Chicago Bulls. Thomas has scheduled to work out for the Bulls on June 15, and is already practicing privately with Bulls guard and former LSU standout Randy Livingston


----------



## Rhyder

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1333

Alexander Johnson, 6'9" PF out of Florida State, had an impressive workout. Bulls were in attendance. Could be a possibility at #16. I've only seen him play once, so I don't really have a solid opinion on him one way or another.

Draftexpress profile: http://draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=165

Nbadraft.net profile: http://nbadraft.net/profiles/alexanderjohnson.asp

Stat Page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=15567



nbadraft.net said:


> Strengths: An excellent athlete who improved upon his mobility in the past year by shedding 20 plus pounds ... Looks like a different player and played very well in his junior year ... Great combination of shooting touch and athletic ability ... Has an enormous wingspan, at over 7-feet ... Owns good explosiveness and leaping ability ... Has good size and should have no problem adding 10 pounds of muscle ... Came into FSU as a top 10 recruit and in his junior season began realizing his potential ... Shows a soft touch from 12-15 feet and in, his free throw shooting should improve ... Has a good power game inside and gets out on the break well ... Huge length and leaping ability make him an excellent rebounder ...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Roy has individual workouts scheduled with all three teams this month — Portland on June 15 (when he is scheduled to be joined by Gonzaga's Adam Morrison), Chicago on June 17 and Charlotte on June 20. He also has a workout scheduled with Minnesota (No. 6) on June 18. Timberwolves coach Dwane Casey is thought to be a big fan of Roy since his time as a Sonics assistant.


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sonics/2003047048_roy08.html

OK, so now we know when Roy is working out for us. No word on whether anyone is joining him for the workout. We also know he's going back to Charlotte to work out, so perhaps he will repair the damage he caused by not finishing his previous workout with the Bobcats.


----------



## SALO

theanimal23 said:


> John is getting Jim's opinions, so John knows who not to draft.


 :laugh:


----------



## mizenkay

chad blog friday june 9th 


_• LSU's Tyrus Thomas worked out for the Raptors and Blazers on Thursday afternoon. Thomas had trainer Randy Livingston take him through a workout similar to the one that I saw him go through last Friday.

*While both team sources were a little tight-lipped about what they saw, Livingston told me that evening that Thomas shot the ball well, hitting 15-of-25 from NBA 3-point range.*

Thomas will begin individual workouts shortly after the pre-draft camp ends. *He'll first go to Chicago on June 15*, then Toronto on June 17th, then Portland on June 20th, according to one of his agents, Michael Siegal. Siegal also said that Thomas was in the process of scheduling a workout with the Bobcats, but didn't have a specific date yet._


**


_*However, the player the Magic really covet is Washington's Brandon Roy*. The Magic have been working for several weeks to move up in the draft, but they face a very practical problem: How high do you have to move up to get Roy? Conventional wisdom says No. 4 or No. 5 in the draft. *But the Bulls are seriously considering him at No. 2.* The Magic probably don't have the ammunition it's going to take to get that high in the draft. Dwight Howard, Darko Milicic and Jameer Nelson are untouchable. It's doubtful a team would take a player like Carlos Arroyo or Hedo Turkoglu for a high lottery pick._


----------



## theanimal23

Wow. Who do the Magic trade with? They don't have many assets. They got cap space in two years which is huge, but I do not think they will give that up. The possibliity of landing a top tier player next to Dwight is huge. They will likely give up future picks. I can see them giving a guy like Hedo to Minny, and getting the #6 pick out of it.

Tyrus' game is being 'shown' more and more as a SFs game. More Marion like. I would love for this kid to be the next Kemp. The good Kemp. But who knows. If he is trying to be a small forward, why take him over a guy like Gay? Tyrus has the motor, but Gay is more skilled and talented.

I still say go with LMA or Bargnani. But, Tyrus' motor makes him very appealing. The number 2 is valued nothing in comparison to past drafts. I don't want to trade for an over-the-hill, salary cap killer PF.


----------



## chifaninca

Rhyder said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1333
> 
> Alexander Johnson, 6'9" PF out of Florida State, had an impressive workout. Bulls were in attendance. Could be a possibility at #16. I've only seen him play once, so I don't really have a solid opinion on him one way or another.
> 
> Draftexpress profile: http://draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=165
> 
> Nbadraft.net profile: http://nbadraft.net/profiles/alexanderjohnson.asp
> 
> Stat Page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=15567



I was beginning to warm up on him till I saw that he suffers from "Chandler Syndrome":

Weaknesses: Failed to live up to expectations, struggling in his freshman and sophomore seasons ... Has small hands ... Began to come on later in his junior season, but his statistics don't bowl you over at 13 and 7 per game ... *Questionable hands, fumbles a lot of passes ... Must cut down on turnovers ... Not a great passer, lacks great vision * ... Older than the average junior at 23 years of age ...


----------



## rosenthall

chifaninca said:


> I was beginning to warm up on him till I saw that he suffers from "Chandler Syndrome":
> 
> Weaknesses: Failed to live up to expectations, struggling in his freshman and sophomore seasons ... Has small hands ... Began to come on later in his junior season, but his statistics don't bowl you over at 13 and 7 per game ... *Questionable hands, fumbles a lot of passes ... Must cut down on turnovers ... Not a great passer, lacks great vision * ... Older than the average junior at 23 years of age ...


I dunno, if we take Roy at #2, Alexander Johnson is starting to look like he might be the best option at #16 if no one miraculously falls to us. He seems like he'd be an Udonis Haslem kinda guy right off the bat, which isn't all bad, in my eyes.


----------



## The ROY

LOL @ DraftExpress

Thomas has gotten the MOST pub as being selected by the Bulls but they won't move him to the #2 spot because of the altercation with his agents.

I doubt they've move him PERIOD from that 7th spot until the draft comes.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Blazers meet with Paxson and Colangelo; Paxson seen "mouthing the word 'Roy'"*

http://www.oregonlive.com/printer/printer.ssf?/base/sports/1149740721150070.xml&coll=7 


Patterson talks to 'everybody'
The Blazers president meets with the Raptors and Bulls as he explores options for the NBA draft and free agency - 

ORLANDO, Fla. -- With mowers humming in the background and music from outside speakers trailing off in the central Florida humidity, a meeting of two men who figure to shape the upcoming NBA draft took place Wednesday under a green pavilion in the middle of a grassy field.

On one side of a picnic table sat Steve Patterson, Trail Blazers president and acting general manager, who holds the fourth pick in the June 28 draft. Across from him sat an old friend, Toronto Raptors general manager Bryan Colangelo, who holds the top pick.

The two talked for 43 minutes. At one point, Colangelo, in a purple-and-white striped shirt, rubbed both hands over his face. Later, Patterson, wearing a blue Hawaiian shirt, ran both hands through his hair. There was also laughter on the part of Colangelo, and hand gestures from Patterson. 

* * * * * * 

Shortly after the meeting with Colangelo, Patterson and director of player personnel Kevin Pritchard met with Chicago Bulls general manager John Paxson, who holds the No. 2 overall pick. As the arena was cleared to hold private workouts, the three met for more than 30 minutes while sitting courtside.

During the conversation, Paxson was the most demonstrative, several times holding out his hand and counting down his fingers. At least one time during this process, Paxson could be seen mouthing the word, "Roy," presumably Washington guard Brandon Roy, who is expected to be a top-five pick.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Blazers meet with Paxson and Colangelo; Paxson seen "mouthing the word 'Roy'"*

this was posted like the day before yesterday in the workout thread.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3640449&postcount=286



gonna merge now, hon.

thanks


----------



## mizenkay

interesting comments by chad in his final draft camp blog.

*scottmay*, i think they're stealing your stuff here!



> For the first time in years, it appears that no one has done enough here to work himself into the first round.
> 
> "I didn't see anyone here that I thought was worthy of a first-round pick," one GM said before heading out the door at noon for 18 holes of golf. "There were some second rounders here that I liked. But overall, it's been a serious disappointment. I thought a few guys here had a chance to prove something, but they didn't play well."
> 
> Look for changes to come in the near future. *On one end, NBA executives are calling for the banning of all team workouts to create a more NFL-like combine atmosphere here.* On the other, different executives are calling for the elimination of the camps and the lifting of scouting restrictions -- essentially an every-man-for-himself approach.
> 
> However, a middle ground might be reached. One NBA league executive told Insider on Friday that the league might consider banning NBA teams from doing individual workouts before the Orlando camp. That would limit the number of workouts prospects could attend, and likely push many more of the top players into the camp. If a prospect can only work out for 8 to 10 teams before the draft, they may feel compelled to show off for the other 20 in Orlando. As it stands, many of the draft prospects have already had 10-to-12 workouts before they get here.



http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2477431&name=ford_chad


----------



## PC Load Letter

Measurements, measurements...I want measurements!


----------



## giusd

Me too.

david


----------



## chifaninca

PC Load Letter said:


> Measurements, measurements...I want measurements!



I'm 6'1" with shoes on, 6'3' with a afro. I'm weidghing in at about 205...............ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, you probably didn't want my measurements.........


I'm waiting as well to see how some of these guys measure out, but can we believe what comes out or will they be inflated as well?


----------



## giusd

Well i am almost 5'9" in my running shoes and staying just under 140 saves a lot of wear on my knees when i run. Seriously, after reading the Thomas interview i cant think paxson is going to draft someone who wants to play SF and thinks he is a comb foward. We already have two SF and one noci can also play PF. My jaw dropped when i read Thomas interview on draftexpress. 

I really am starting to think that paxson is going to trade down with Portland and will take Roy and they use want ever he gets from Portland to trade down from 16 to get the best big man who is left.

david


----------



## Aesop

giusd said:


> Seriously, after reading the Thomas interview i cant think paxson is going to draft someone who wants to play SF and thinks he is a comb foward. We already have two SF and one noci can also play PF. My jaw dropped when i read Thomas interview on draftexpress.
> 
> I really am starting to think that paxson is going to trade down with Portland and will take Roy and they use want ever he gets from Portland to trade down from 16 to get the best big man who is left.
> 
> david


I was thinking the exact same thing. It's hard enough to pull off one trade let alone two, though.


----------



## chifaninca

giusd said:


> Well i am almost 5'9" in my running shoes and staying just under 140 saves a lot of wear on my knees when i run. Seriously, after reading the Thomas interview i cant think paxson is going to draft someone who wants to play SF and thinks he is a comb foward. We already have two SF and one noci can also play PF. My jaw dropped when i read Thomas interview on draftexpress.
> 
> I really am starting to think that paxson is going to trade down with Portland and will take Roy and they use want ever he gets from Portland to trade down from 16 to get the best big man who is left.
> 
> david



Great call David. I really think we might see a trade down with Portland since Roy is unlikely to go top 3 and if he did, that would mean you still get one of the guys you liked at 2 anyway, since I believe that Morrison will definitely go top 3 (either Portland or Charlotte).

It'll get interesting quickly.

How about really mixing it up:

Portland #2 + Knicks 2nd rounder 2007
Chicago #4 +#30
Chicago # 10
Seattle #16 and #31 (31 because they don't want a guaranteed contract so they can resign Wilcox).


----------



## giusd

Portland also wants to get rid of Miles and he will be hard to trade since Portland want to also unload salary and i think would like to immediately decrease they salary number and since the bulls are way under the cap they can afford to accept salary.

So the bulls and Portland swap picks and we get Miles. And then we trade miles and are 16th pick to Minny for their 6 pick. That way we get the 4th and 6th pick. With that we take Roy at 4 and either Bagnani or Aldridge at 6 depending on who is left. 

I have no idea what the Raptors will take but lets say it is Aldrdige, then Portland takes Morrison to replace Miles, the Bobcats draft Gay, Chicago drafts Roy, and picks Thomas or Bagnani and hopeful the bulls draft bagnani. If the Raptors draft Bangnani at one then i think that Aldridge falls to us at 6.

david


----------



## The ROY

I'd rather take Randolph than Miles.....


----------



## giusd

The thing is i think Portland wants to hold onto to Randolph but after the stunt that Miles pulled at the end of last season there is no way he is on the blazers next year. Portland wants to decrease their payroll and they want miles out asap. Miles is a poster child for a fire sale but they need a team that is way under the cap to get rid of miles. I will bet they would kill to move up two spots and get rid of miles at the same time. The question is who could we send him to to move up from16.

david


----------



## such sweet thunder

Comments from J.J. Reddick in an article by Andy Katz:

Former Duke star still can't avoid the spotlight 


"Playing at Duke is extremely demanding," he said. "You have to be great every day. Every game against us is on national TV and everybody guarding me thought they could make a name for themselves. You have to raise your level and bring your 'A' game every night."

That experience has helped prepare Redick for the next step. He is going in expecting to be a starter who does a little bit of everything from the guard spot.

"I don't think of me as a first guy off the bench, because I'm capable of being a starter," Redick said. "I may not be the first option [on offense], but I just want to win and a chance to compete."

Once he's drafted, he'll head to a summer league and then to Las Vegas for USA Basketball. If he makes the national team, he'll be in Asia for much of August before a quick respite and then training camp.

"Don't take this the wrong way, but being 'The Man' prepared me for playing [for USA Basketball], because I'll understand what is going through the minds of Kobe [Bryant] and LeBron [James]," Redick said. "I did it on a much smaller scale then they do it, but I'll understand where they want [the ball]."

I found the comment about the "demanding" play at Duke interesting.


----------



## BG7

I'm still not opposed to taking Reddick at 16, I'd still take him over Thabo at 16.

Considering if the top 15 are:

Adam Morrison
Tyrus Thomas
LaMarcus Aldridge
Brandon Roy
Andrea Bargnani
Rudy Gay
Patrick O'Bryant
Shelden Williams
Rodney Carney
Marcus Williams

Those are 10 guys I know won't be there when we are picking 16.

But then you have:

1. Cedric Simmons
2. JJ Reddick
3. Ronnie Brewer
4. Saer Sene
5. Thabo

Now in theory, all 15 of those guys can be taken ahead of us, and then we are pretty much in a pickle, but I think one of Brewer, Simmons, or Reddick will be there at 16, and thats who you pick, if none of them are there, it comes down to Thabo or Sene, and you take Sene first, then Thabo if Sene's gone....Thabo should be there at 16....but heck, maybe someone in those initial 10 I posted might slip, maybe Shelden Williams or Rodney Carney.


----------



## Hustle

Sloth I agree with your list except, I don't think Brewer or Simmons will be available and I also think Foye is a top 15 prospect. I don't really want him because we have Gordon, but talent wise he's up there with the bottom half of those guys. I'd take him over Reddick


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

giusd said:


> The thing is i think Portland wants to hold onto to Randolph but after the stunt that Miles pulled at the end of last season there is no way he is on the blazers next year. Portland wants to decrease their payroll and they want miles out asap. Miles is a poster child for a fire sale but they need a team that is way under the cap to get rid of miles. I will bet they would kill to move up two spots and get rid of miles at the same time. The question is who could we send him to to move up from16.
> 
> david


I like Portland shipping Jarrett Jack, Darius Miles and #30 and #31 to the Wolves for Marco Jaric and #6

Portland take Gay and O'Bryant at #4 and #6 ( if they can't trade the #4 up to get Morrison ) 

Maybe Miles and Ratliff to New York for Crawford / Rose and #20


----------



## darlets

sloth said:


> I'm still not opposed to taking Reddick at 16, I'd still take him over Thabo at 16.
> 
> Considering if the top 15 are:
> 
> Adam Morrison
> Tyrus Thomas
> LaMarcus Aldridge
> Brandon Roy
> Andrea Bargnani
> Rudy Gay
> Patrick O'Bryant
> Shelden Williams
> Rodney Carney
> Marcus Williams
> 
> Those are 10 guys I know won't be there when we are picking 16.
> 
> But then you have:
> 
> 1. Cedric Simmons
> 2. JJ Reddick
> 3. Ronnie Brewer
> 4. Saer Sene
> 5. Thabo
> 
> Now in theory, all 15 of those guys can be taken ahead of us, and then we are pretty much in a pickle, but I think one of Brewer, Simmons, or Reddick will be there at 16, and thats who you pick, if none of them are there, it comes down to Thabo or Sene, and you take Sene first, then Thabo if Sene's gone....Thabo should be there at 16....but heck, maybe someone in those initial 10 I posted might slip, maybe Shelden Williams or Rodney Carney.



Yep and if they all go we take Johnson.

Bring on the draft


----------



## narek

Thomas, Roy, Aldridge to visit Berto Center this week  



> The Bulls are facing a week of decision.
> 
> Whom they’ll pick with the No. 2 pick in the June 28 NBA draft remains a three-man race between LSU power forward Tyrus Thomas, Washington guard Brandon Roy and Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge.
> 
> All three are expected to visit the Berto Center this week, and the competition is close enough that a good impression could ultimately vault any of the three into a Bulls uniform.
> 
> The Bulls have not officially released their workout schedule, but it appears Aldridge will be here Wednesday, Thomas on Thursday and Roy on Saturday. Aldridge and Thomas have said they will not compete against other players.
> 
> General manager John Paxson also remains open to trading the pick for a veteran. Following hours of small talk at last week’s Orlando predraft camp, the Bulls should find out soon which teams are serious about making a deal.


More in the article on the Bulls choices and Mike says the Bulls are considering Thomas at number 2. I hope he's wrong.


----------



## LegoHat

> Whom they’ll pick with the No. 2 pick in the June 28 NBA draft remains a three-man race between LSU power forward Tyrus Thomas, Washington guard Brandon Roy and Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge.


Thomas' terrible interviews and seemingly bad attitude could possibly turn us off from him, and hopefully get us focused on Bargnani. It seems like Colangelo's first option is to trade the pick, and that would definitely improve our chances of getting Bargnani.


----------



## such sweet thunder

From the McGraw article:

The 6-11 Aldridge has the potential to be an effective post scorer. But the Bulls surely have watched the NBA playoffs and noted that three of the final four teams — Dallas, *Detroit* and Phoenix — don’t have much in the way of interior offense.

Did he really say that?


----------



## LegoHat

such sweet thunder said:


> From the McGraw article:
> 
> The 6-11 Aldridge has the potential to be an effective post scorer. But the Bulls surely have watched the NBA playoffs and noted that three of the final four teams — Dallas, *Detroit* and Phoenix — don’t have much in the way of interior offense.
> 
> Did he really say that?


He is right isn't he? Big Ben isn't exactly an offensive threat, and Sheed spends most of his time on the perimeter on offense these days. Seems about right to me.


----------



## step

> Did he really say that?


Yes, and he's not wrong either.


----------



## such sweet thunder

LegoHat said:


> He is right isn't he? Big Ben isn't exactly an offensive threat, and Sheed spends most of his time on the perimeter on offense these days. Seems about right to me.


 Reading is a skill -- one I apparently don't have.

For some reason I read "interior presence" instead of "interior offense" (which doesn't really make sense with the sentence anyways). I agree, Detroit has an interior presence. . . they don't really have an interior offence.


----------



## yodurk

LegoHat said:


> Thomas' terrible interviews and seemingly bad attitude could possibly turn us off from him, and hopefully get us focused on Bargnani. It seems like Colangelo's first option is to trade the pick, and that would definitely improve our chances of getting Bargnani.


I admit, I've been advocating for Tyrus Thomas for a while now. And I'm suddenly on the Bargnani bandwagon in light on Thomas' "I'm a small forward" comments, not to mention his refusal to workout against other players. It feels like he's hiding something which can't be good. So yeah, I completely understand that he's turned off alot of Bulls fans for drafting him #2. But we also shouldn't lose sight of the fact that he's ridiculously talented; if his workout just blows Pax & Co away, then I'll at least give the kid a chance should he end up in a Bulls uniform. I mean, interviews are just interviews. Some athletes just come off as big A-holes in interviews; as long as he's not a distraction to the team and plays hard within the team system then I'd be happy to welcome him aboard.

Edit: And Legohat, please add me to your sig club! :biggrin:


----------



## LegoHat

yodurk said:


> I admit, I've been advocating for Tyrus Thomas for a while now. And I'm suddenly on the Bargnani bandwagon in light on Thomas' "I'm a small forward" comments, not to mention his refusal to workout against other players. It feels like he's hiding something which can't be good. So yeah, I completely understand that he's turned off alot of Bulls fans for drafting him #2. But we also shouldn't lose sight of the fact that he's ridiculously talented; if his workout just blows Pax & Co away, then I'll at least give the kid a chance should he end up in a Bulls uniform. I mean, interviews are just interviews. Some athletes just come off as big A-holes in interviews; as long as he's not a distraction to the team and plays hard within the team system then I'd be happy to welcome him aboard.
> 
> Edit: And Legohat, please add me to your sig club! :biggrin:


Done!


----------



## The ROY

yodurk said:


> I admit, I've been advocating for Tyrus Thomas for a while now. And I'm suddenly on the Bargnani bandwagon in light on Thomas' "I'm a small forward" comments, not to mention his refusal to workout against other players. It feels like he's hiding something which can't be good. So yeah, I completely understand that he's turned off alot of Bulls fans for drafting him #2. But we also shouldn't lose sight of the fact that he's ridiculously talented; if his workout just blows Pax & Co away, then I'll at least give the kid a chance should he end up in a Bulls uniform. I mean, interviews are just interviews. Some athletes just come off as big A-holes in interviews; as long as he's not a distraction to the team and plays hard within the team system then I'd be happy to welcome him aboard.
> 
> Edit: And Legohat, please add me to your sig club! :biggrin:


I don't think the interviews bother me as much as him wanting to be a SF. Now if Pax think's he'd be their future at SF, I could see Deng possibly being moved. Deng + #16 is possibly enough to nab Roy or another big in the lotto, or a pretty good veteran.


----------



## El Chapu

The ROY said:


> I don't think the interviews bother me as much as him wanting to be a SF. Now if Pax think's he'd be their future at SF, I could see Deng possibly being moved. Deng + #16 is possibly enough to nab Roy or another big in the lotto, or a pretty good veteran.


I think Deng + #16 would be overpaying for Roy.


----------



## The ROY

El Chapu said:


> I think Deng + #16 would be overpaying for Roy.


Yep, you're right...

Now that you mention it, it's probably overpaying for anyone in this draft.


----------



## El Chapu

The ROY said:


> Yep, you're right...
> 
> Now that you mention it, it's probably overpaying for anyone in this draft.


But that doesnt mean you cant do it for Roy plus something else...


----------



## The ROY

El Chapu said:


> But that doesnt mean you cant do it for Roy plus something else...


TRUE indeed...


----------



## PC Load Letter

PC Load Letter said:


> Measurements, measurements...I want measurements!


For anyone who cares, I went back to find out when the measurements came out last year and it appears last year's pre-draft camp ended on Friday the 10th and the measurements didn't come out until the Thursday the 16th. So, I guess I wouldn't expect to see them for another couple days. Which bugs me.


----------



## El Chapu

I remember someone posting a link of last year's prospects measurements. Anyone?


----------



## LegoHat

PC Load Letter said:


> For anyone who cares, I went back to find out when the measurements came out last year and it appears last year's pre-draft camp ended on Friday the 10th and the measurements didn't come out until the Thursday the 16th. So, I guess I wouldn't expect to see them for another couple days. Which bugs me.


Bugs me too, why can't the Chadster just leak them for the insiders, who will then leak them to us mere mortals?


----------



## LegoHat

El Chapu said:


> I remember someone posting a link of last year's prospects measurements. Anyone?


2005 Chicago measurements


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...jun13,1,848502.story?coll=chi-sportsbulls-hed



> And away we go. LaMarcus Aldridge of Texas, Tyrus Thomas of LSU and Brandon Roy from Washington each will try to make his case this week to be selected by the Bulls with the No. 2 pick in the June 28 NBA draft. Aldridge, a Texas-raised big man, will work out for general manager John Paxson and coach Scott Skiles on Wednesday at the Berto Center. Thomas, whose athleticism has earned rave reviews from his peers, will be in on Thursday and Roy, probably the best guard in the draft, will be in town on Saturday. Illinois' James Augustine, who looks like a late first- or early second-round pick, will work out for the Bulls, who also have the No. 16 pick, on Friday. The Toronto Raptors have the No. 1 pick.


----------



## truebluefan

I am dissapointed that Barg's has not been talked about from the Bulls press. He is my #1 choice but it looks like one of these three guys will be our man. That is, unless we make a trade. 

This draft is up in the air. By now I am usually sure as to who the bulls will pick.


----------



## unBULLievable

truebluefan said:


> I am dissapointed that Barg's has not been talked about from the Bulls press. He is my #1 choice but it looks like one of these three guys will be our man. That is, unless we make a trade.
> 
> This draft is up in the air. By now I am usually sure as to who the bulls will pick.


Two years ago, 2 weeks before the draft....were you sure we'd select Ben Gordon at No.3?

Unless of course you had some inside info.

Usually Draft Night eve is where we get a hint or two..


----------



## ace20004u

I have a feeling there might be a draft day trade of some sort in the Bulls future.


----------



## theanimal23

Is Bargnani even going to be looked at by Paxson? Is he working out for any teams other than Toronto?

Are the workouts by Tyrus and Aldridge 1 on 0? What about Roy? Is Roy coming in to workout with Gay and Morrison? 

I love how Gay calls everyone out. I still question, if he will have this mentality when playing. Does he have that Kobe, Wade, LBJ-esque killer instict?


----------



## mizenkay

the upcoming schedule:

Wed June 14th: LaMarcus Aldridge

Thurs June 15th: Tyrus Thomas

Sat June 17th: Brandon Roy

Mon June 19th: Adam Morrison, JJ Redick, Rudy Gay


so no Bargnani on the schedule. and per my convo with mcgraw, he doesn't think the Italian is on Pax's list at #2. (see my latest post in the draft thread)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I hope JJ can get a pre-trial bond exception that will allow him to travel out of state...


----------



## mizenkay




----------



## truebluefan

What will all of you do if on June 19, Morrison impresses the hell out of Pax and pax makes him his man? That could change a lot of things!


----------



## unBULLievable

truebluefan said:


> What will all of you do if on June 19, Morrison impresses the hell out of Pax and pax makes him his man? That could change a lot of things!


I see this happening. You cannot deny the talent,desire,fire and leadership of Adam Morrison. Personally I prefer Morrison and/or Roy to be Bulls on June 28.


----------



## GB

Paxsons words a couple of weeks ago..."You never know till you get them into your gym and you have a chance to interview them..."

Everything could change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## The ROY

That MUCh won't change

Morrison's not coming here


----------



## yodurk

mizenkay said:


> the upcoming schedule:
> 
> Wed June 14th: LaMarcus Aldridge
> 
> Thurs June 15th: Tyrus Thomas
> 
> Sat June 17th: Brandon Roy
> 
> Mon June 19th: Adam Morrison, JJ Redick, Rudy Gay
> 
> 
> so no Bargnani on the schedule. and per my convo with mcgraw, he doesn't think the Italian is on Pax's list at #2. (see my latest post in the draft thread)


I have yet to see a single reporter who says that Pax is considering Bargnani at #2. However, it IS on record that Pax and/or scouts have made multiple trips to watch Bargnani play (according to the Benneton coach at least, and I also remember the local media reporting at least one scouting trip from earlier in the year). 

So I'm keeping my fingers crossed...I'm hoping that Pax just literally hasn't made up his mind yet and is waiting to watch the other guys workout before making a final decision. Having Bargnani in for a workout doesn't sound feasible b/c of his Euroleague playoffs, so Pax might just be comparing other prospects to Bargnani based on his previous scouting.


----------



## fl_flash

yodurk said:


> I have yet to see a single reporter who says that Pax is considering Bargnani at #2. However, it IS on record that Pax and/or scouts have made multiple trips to watch Bargnani play (according to the Benneton coach at least, and I also remember the local media reporting at least one scouting trip from earlier in the year).
> 
> So I'm keeping my fingers crossed...I'm hoping that Pax just literally hasn't made up his mind yet and is waiting to watch the other guys workout before making a final decision. Having Bargnani in for a workout doesn't sound feasible b/c of his Euroleague playoffs, so Pax might just be comparing other prospects to Bargnani based on his previous scouting.


The Italian League playoffs could finish as early as the 18th (if there is a 3 game sweep - best of 5). They could go as late as the 22nd. I haven't seen anything mentioned anywhere about Bargnani holding a workout for a particular team or possibly having a single workout with the top teams invited to attend after the playoffs are over. That's a lot to ask of a 20 year old to fly overseas and have a workout after just having finished a 40 or so game season. I think we'll hear something about that either way as the Italian League playoffs draw to a close.


----------



## dogra

mizenkay said:


> ...so no Bargnani on the schedule. and per my convo with mcgraw, he doesn't think the Italian is on Pax's list at #2....


If that is true, it is so ridiculous to me that it defies belief.

How could Pax not be considering Bargnani at all? That's just asinine.

I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers, like yodurk and others, and hope that Pax is just keeping whatever interest he has in Bargnani close to the vest.


----------



## laso

yodurk said:


> I have yet to see a single reporter who says that Pax is considering Bargnani at #2. However, it IS on record that Pax and/or scouts have made multiple trips to watch Bargnani play (according to the Benneton coach at least, and I also remember the local media reporting at least one scouting trip from earlier in the year).
> 
> So I'm keeping my fingers crossed...I'm hoping that Pax just literally hasn't made up his mind yet and is waiting to watch the other guys workout before making a final decision. Having Bargnani in for a workout doesn't sound feasible b/c of his Euroleague playoffs, so Pax might just be comparing other prospects to Bargnani based on his previous scouting.


If Pax is a bright guy, he will not share what he is considering doing with any reporter... The inside sources from these guys may be from talking to the equipment managers, perhaps and assistant coach or two and a scout or two. And one needs to be careful cause who knows what's leeked deliberately to confuse others or not.

My advice. Don't assume on what Pax is going to do based on what reporters are saying... Just my two cents.


----------



## The ROY

laso said:


> If Pax is a bright guy, he will not share what he is considering doing with any reporter... The inside sources from these guys may be from talking to the equipment managers, perhaps and assistant coach or two and a scout or two. And one needs to be careful cause who knows what's leeked deliberately to confuse others or not.
> 
> My advice. Don't assume on what Pax is going to do based on what reporters are saying... Just my two cents.


Well, it's not like Pax tells US who he's getting. Reports told us of the Nocioni addition, the trade for deng, the drafting of Hinrich & Gordon.

So, until the day when that changes, I'll listen to reports.


----------



## chifaninca

The ROY said:


> Well, it's not like Pax tells US who he's getting. Reports told us of the Nocioni addition, the trade for deng, the drafting of Hinrich & Gordon.
> 
> So, until the day when that changes, I'll listen to reports.



I think you would find in each of those circumstances that there were other reports at the time of interest in other guys as well.

Paxson isn't stupid (I hope). He's keeping everyone guesing, so far he hasn't ruled any possibility out and says there is a lot fo interest in a group guys. Is there on or two he likes over the other, sure. Is he dumb enough to say "this is Our guy".........not likely as he doesn't want anyone jumping in to Toronto's spot and "stealing his guy".


----------



## The ROY

MEASUREMENTS UP!!

Brewer only 6"6 (with shoes)

Lamarcus is 6"11 (with shoes), 234lbs.....

Carney is 6"5 (with shoes) WOW...he was said to be 6"7

Thomas is 6"8 (with shoes)...217lbs...

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342

CHECK THE LINK!


----------



## laso

The ROY said:


> MEASUREMENTS UP!!
> 
> Brewer only 6"6 (with shoes)
> 
> Lamarcus is 6"11 (with shoes), 234lbs.....
> 
> Carney is 6"5 (with shoes) WOW...he was said to be 6"7
> 
> Thomas is 6"8 (with shoes)...217lbs...
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342
> 
> CHECK THE LINK!


Based on this, Thomas appears less attractive. I'd almost rather have Shelden Williams. Aldridge, Gay and Roy are definitely decent size.


----------



## chifaninca

The ROY said:


> MEASUREMENTS UP!!
> 
> Brewer only 6"6 (with shoes)
> 
> Lamarcus is 6"11 (with shoes), 234lbs.....
> 
> Carney is 6"5 (with shoes) WOW...he was said to be 6"7
> 
> Thomas is 6"8 (with shoes)...217lbs...
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342
> 
> CHECK THE LINK!



To be a bit more accurate: Shoes appear to generally contribute an inch.

Brewer 6' 6 3/4" in shoes - 3/4 of an inch is important; though I wish they gave wingspan measurements with these.

Thomas 6' 8 1/4" in shoes - Could this be the reason he's also claiming to be a SF/PF combo. Damn, 6'8" and an eyelash...........does this change anyone else opinion? I have no doubt about his athleticism and determinationi.....but he's gonna have to out position and out hustle every play. ......

Gay 6' 8" in shoes
Sene 7' 0" in shoes........

Cedric Simmons 6' 9 1/2" in shoes.

Sheldon Williams 6' 8 1/2" in shoes - Does this change your opinion on him?

O'Bryant 7'0" in shoes - does he shoot up now?

Marco Killingsworth 6'6 3/4" - say hello to the overseas basketball game.


----------



## narek

A story from Brian Hanley on Aldridge pre- Aldridge's Berto Center workout today:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull14.html



> How hard Aldridge works today for the Bulls at the Berto Center could go a long way in determining whether general manager John Paxson will select him with the No. 2 overall draft pick.
> 
> Paxson knows his squad needs an upgrade in the post, and Aldridge, 20, feels as if he's just the man to deliver for the Bulls.
> 
> That is, of course, if Aldridge is not taken at No. 1, a definite possibility in this less-than-definite draft. The Toronto Raptors hold the top pick, and Aldridge has been working the last month with Raptors forward Chris Bosh, a fellow Dallas native and former high school rival.


And there's this:



> Former Bulls center Will Perdue has been working with Aldridge.
> 
> ''Footwork and just knowing how to read the post, knowing when to post and knowing when to screen,'' Aldridge said. ''All the mechanics.
> 
> ''It's been great for me to be able to work out with somebody as good as Will. We're kind of similar players in our body types, so I listen to him real closely because he's teaching me things he had to do because he wasn't like Shaq or anybody real big. Working with him is going to be a huge help for me in the end. He's teaching me little tricks he did.''


----------



## kulaz3000

im not sure that perdue is tutoring albridge is a good thing. hmmm. but then again atleast his willing to accept advice and respect veterans. but perdue?


----------



## MikeDC

That sound you heard was the 6'8 217lb Tyrus Thomas falling another couple spots.

Is there any reason to pick him over Rudy Gay at this point? Gay checked in at 6'8 222 and has the desire and perhaps the ability to develop a real SG handle.


----------



## giusd

I think Thomas at 6'8" is a pretty big surprise and that is why we have been hearing all this i can play SF juke. And LA at 6'11" with i bet a well over 7' reach. And williams at 6'9' and almost 260'.

After this really say trade out of 2, take Roy, and then use what we get from trading down to move up from 16 to get williams. Roy and Williams would really help our team.

david


----------



## nybullsfan

tyrus thomas 6'8 :brokenhea , wtf this along with the fact that he did not have that much weight to begin with, comments on how hes the better at sf, and the attitude issues. at this point i say no thanks. its either aldridge and bargananai now at this point. we need size at our position aldridge is more developed, and i admit i dont know a thing about this bargnanai kid other than the videos but you have to take the bigger man with potential at this point. so pray that raps dont take aldridge, and that bargnani aint a bust.

also does anybody know what teams bargnani actually worked out for i checked various workouts scheduals and i cant seem to find a team he worked out with thanks in advance


----------



## LegoHat

nybullsfan said:


> also does anybody know what teams bargnani actually worked out for i checked various workouts scheduals and i cant seem to find a team he worked out with thanks in advance


He is playing in the Italian league playoffs, so he can't leave for workouts until those are finished.


----------



## nybullsfan

LegoHat said:


> He is playing in the Italian league playoffs, so he can't leave for workouts until those are finished.


thanks, lets hope pax is considering him due to tyrus being only 6'8


----------



## ace20004u

Thomas is also only 19 years old, he will probably grow more. I don't think the Bulls should or will back away from drafting Thomas because he is three quarters of an inch shorter than originally thought. I think a lot of posters are overstating it.


----------



## theanimal23

Wow I miss a lot by going to sleep at night.

I was hoping Tyrus would be 6'9". No wonder he is trying to sell himself as a SF. He has the demeanor to play PF, but not the weight. In the past, smaller PFs also had the bulk. 

Aldridge is not a good 7', but few centers are. Zo was a solid 6'10", but had the toughness to play C. If Aldridge has that Duncan like attitude (as stated in the ESPN article by Andy Katz), then he will be a good 4/5. 

Carney is fast enough to play SG. Was hoping he was the 6'7" is he quoted to being. 

Few notes:

Rashard Anderson, possible 2nd round pick, is 6'4". I thought he was about 6'6". 

Funny how Aldridge is about 12 lbs heavier than Brewer. 

Bobby Jones, potential 2nd round pick, great defensively is a long 6'6". 

Shawne & Shelden Williams, a tad smaller than 6'9"


----------



## MikeDC

chifaninca said:


> Sheldon Williams 6' 8 1/2" in shoes - Does this change your opinion on him?


Not change totally, but it improves it and I haven't heard anything bad about him.

Those measurements suck though. In previous years we also got wingspan and reach measures, which I think are pretty important too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Nice interview with Aldridge, who is working out with...the one and only WILL PURDUE!!!

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull14.html



> LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. -- To hear LaMarcus Aldridge tell it, there was a time when he couldn't imagine being one of those ''I'm going to Disneyland'' star athletes.
> 
> ''Because in seventh and eighth grade, I was just horrible,'' the 6-11 Texas sophomore said. ''I used to go to the park with my older brother [LaDontae]. Other guys would be like, 'I got [LaDontae].' And to me, they'd be like, 'You got next.' When I did get on the court, they wouldn't pass me the ball.
> 
> ''I wasn't coordinated. I couldn't shoot. I was just tall. I was 6-7 in the eighth grade. I was scoring points just because everybody else was way down there. When I got to high school, I saw guys were going to be the same height but stronger. That's when I figured I was going to have to pay attention to the little things and learn everything I can. I just wanted to work to get better.''
> 
> How hard Aldridge works today for the Bulls at the Berto Center could go a long way in determining whether general manager John Paxson will select him with the No. 2 overall draft pick.
> 
> Paxson knows his squad needs an upgrade in the post, and Aldridge, 20, feels as if he's just the man to deliver for the Bulls.
> 
> That is, of course, if Aldridge is not taken at No. 1, a definite possibility in this less-than-definite draft. The Toronto Raptors hold the top pick, and Aldridge has been working the last month with Raptors forward Chris Bosh, a fellow Dallas native and former high school rival.
> 
> ''I don't feel I have to be the No.1 pick,'' Aldridge said last week while holding court with reporters at the Disney Yacht Club as the league's predraft camp closed. ''You just want to go where you best fit in and help that team out the most.
> 
> ''Every player that could be No.1 is in a great position because there's less pressure. LeBron [James] and Yao [Ming], they had pressure from the first day they threw their names into it. There's less hype this year. [In previous] years, they really knew who was going to be the No. 1 pick by the middle of the college season. Or, in LeBron's case, at the beginning of the high school season.''
> 
> Like James, Aldridge intended to turn pro after high school. He declared for the draft, but a stress fracture in his back and the likelihood of being a late first-round pick pointed him to Texas. As a freshman, Aldridge appeared NBA-bound again until a late-season hip injury required surgery.
> 
> ''If [the injury] hadn't happened, I probably wouldn't have come back for my sophomore season,'' said Aldridge, who averaged 15 points, 9.2 rebounds, and two blocked shots last season. ''That was real difficult. I was starting to come on and figure out the game. I was working hard.
> 
> ''But getting hurt was a blessing in disguise. I had to stay and work on things that I needed to get better at. When I got hurt, coach [Rick Barnes] was like, 'What are you going to do now?' I said, 'Well, my shot was always ugly, so let's work on it now.'''
> 
> Aldridge would sit on a stool and take turns shooting 200 one-handed shots -- 100 right, 100 left.
> 
> ''All day, every day,'' he said. ''That makes you use your upper-body strength, and also it helps you work on your mechanics. You have time to focus on following through every time.
> 
> ''After a while, it becomes muscle memory. When I used to shoot, it would falter to the right. When I came back, shooting felt so good because I took that time to work on my mechanics.''
> 
> *Former Bulls center Will Perdue has been working with Aldridge.
> 
> ''Footwork and just knowing how to read the post, knowing when to post and knowing when to screen,'' Aldridge said. ''All the mechanics.
> 
> ''It's been great for me to be able to work out with somebody as good as Will. We're kind of similar players in our body types, so I listen to him real closely because he's teaching me things he had to do because he wasn't like Shaq or anybody real big. Working with him is going to be a huge help for me in the end. He's teaching me little tricks he did.'*'


----------



## ScottMay

Working out Will Perdue and loving it.

(Aldridge drops to 49 on my draft board.)


----------



## yodurk

ScottMay said:


> Working out Will Perdue and loving it.
> 
> (Aldridge drops to 49 on my draft board.)





> It's been great for me to be able to work out with somebody as good as Will. We're kind of similar players...


Ugh, I've heard enough. :laugh:

But seriously though, Aldridge measured in with near-legit center size. I thought he'd measured in closer to 6'9, but turns out he's a full 6'11 and 235. Still needs to add a little weight, but as a center I can't imagine he'd be too horrible. Never thought I'd say it, but Aldridge probably surpassed Tyrus Thomas on my draft board.


----------



## Dornado

I still think JJ Redick should have borrowed Joah Tucker's shoes.


----------



## Like A Breath

I was absolutely shocked at Rodney Carney's height. He looked to be a legit 6'7", I don't know if that just means EVERYONE on Memphis has inflated heights or what.

All the UConn guys measured out exactly as I expected them to. Rashad and Denham have always been a bit undersized, I don't think that was in question.

Tyrus really needed to measure out at 6'9" to be considered a legit 3/4 prospect. 6'9" is about as low as you get before you go into "undersized" territory, and his weight certainly doesn't help matters.

As for Glen "Big Baby" Davis, this probably means he'll measure out at 6'6.5" in shoes next year.


----------



## such sweet thunder

theanimal23 said:


> Bobby Jones, potential 2nd round pick, great defensively is a long 6'6".


Jones measured 6'6.75'' (6'7'' after they round up).

No wonder players had such a difficult time against the Washington backcourt. Roy's size and speed made Jones look smaller. He is my vote for the Trenton Hassel'esque defensive solid-career role player. He may even develop into a Bowen type before his career ends. I don't want the Bulls to draft Jones, but I'm going to enjoy following him next year.

The other player that suprised me, besides Thomas and Jones, was Hilton Armstong (measure 6'10.25'', but 6'9.5'' without shoes, so he may be closer to 6'10.5''). They sold him as the 6'11''.

One last comment: Brandon Roy at 6'6.25''. 

Hmmm. . . 6'6'', thats a number Bulls fans know!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php

Did any of you notice on Draft Express's recently updated workout schedule, we're working out Jamees Augustine for the second time? Ick. I'm sorry to be an anti-homer, but Augustine is not worthy of a #16 pick in this draft, and I'm hoping we're not considering him as such.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

such sweet thunder said:


> Jones measured 6'6.75'' (6'7'' after they round up).
> 
> No wonder players had such a difficult time against the Washington backcourt. Roy's size and speed made Jones look smaller. He is my vote for the Trenton Hassel'esque defensive solid-career role player. He may even develop into a Bowen type before his career ends. I don't want the Bulls to draft Jones, but I'm going to enjoy following him next year.
> 
> The other player that suprised me, besides Thomas and Jones, was Hilton Armstong (measure 6'10.25'', but 6'9.5'' without shoes, so he may be closer to 6'10.5''). They sold him as the 6'11''.
> 
> One last comment: Brandon Roy at 6'6.25''.
> 
> Hmmm. . . 6'6'', thats a number Bulls fans know!


It's the strangest thing, SST, they don't always round up:

Caron Butler measured 6' 6.5" with shoes. He's listed at 6' 7"
Andre Iguodala measured 6' 6.75" with shoes. He's listed at 6' 6".

Iguodala is taller. Now explain that to me.


----------



## ScottMay

such sweet thunder said:


> Hmmm. . . 6'6'', thats a number Bulls fans know!


I remember the Corey Benjamin era like it was yesterday.

Oh, wait -- were you referring to Brent Barry? Bobby Hansen? Dennis Hopson? Chris Carr?


----------



## theanimal23

such sweet thunder said:


> Jones measured 6'6.75'' (6'7'' after they round up).
> 
> No wonder players had such a difficult time against the Washington backcourt. Roy's size and speed made Jones look smaller. He is my vote for the Trenton Hassel'esque defensive solid-career role player. He may even develop into a Bowen type before his career ends. I don't want the Bulls to draft Jones, but I'm going to enjoy following him next year.


I would not mind trading one of our 2007 2nd Rounders (I rather trade ours than NYK's) to grab Jones early in the 2nd round. I have to think he has more game than Badsen.


----------



## theanimal23

ScottMay said:


> I remember the Corey Benjamin era like it was yesterday.
> 
> Oh, wait -- were you referring to Brent Barry? Bobby Hansen? Dennis Hopson? Chris Carr?


 :clown: :cheers: This got a laugh out of me.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

MikeDC said:


> Not change totally, but it improves it and I haven't heard anything bad about him.
> 
> Those measurements suck though. In previous years we also got wingspan and reach measures, which I think are pretty important too.


I think we may still see those numbers in a few days from another publication, or maybe from DX.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Darius Miles Davis said:


> It's the strangest thing, SST, they don't always round up:
> 
> Caron Butler measured 6' 6.5" with shoes. He's listed at 6' 7"
> Andre Iguodala measured 6' 6.75" with shoes. He's listed at 6' 6".
> 
> Iguodala is taller. Now explain that to me.


 Maybe the playes get some input???

If I was marketing Iguodala, with his dunking ability, I might want him to be listed at 6'6''?

Or perhaps, I'm reading way too much into this and theres some intern at the NBA office who rounds up when hes having a good day and down when hes tired.


----------



## yodurk

Darius Miles Davis said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php
> 
> Did any of you notice on Draft Express's recently updated workout schedule, we're working out Jamees Augustine for the second time? Ick. I'm sorry to be an anti-homer, but Augustine is not worthy of a #16 pick in this draft, and I'm hoping we're not considering him as such.


It's possible that we just need a big body to toss around in a workout, and Augustine is probably convenient enough to bring in. I highly doubt we're considering him at #16.

(EDIT...I just realized that I hit post #4000...what an uneventful post :raised_ey )


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

yodurk said:


> It's possible that we just need a big body to toss around in a workout, and Augustine is probably convenient enough to bring in. I highly doubt we're considering him at #16.
> 
> (EDIT...I just realized that I hit post #4000...what an uneventful post :raised_ey )


Congrats, yodurk. 

Yeah, but the only other guy DX lists as coming in that day so far is Franz Steyn (who?).


----------



## BG7

ScottMay said:


> I remember the Corey Benjamin era like it was yesterday.
> 
> Oh, wait -- were you referring to Brent Barry? Bobby Hansen? Dennis Hopson? Chris Carr?


I think he's refering to Ron Mercer.


----------



## ScottMay

sloth said:


> I think he's refering to Ron Mercer.


Ronald Eugene Mercer is a legit 6-7, sloth. How dare you.


----------



## jbulls

sloth said:


> I think he's refering to Ron Mercer.


I think he means the American Kornel David.


----------



## giusd

Yo,

Bobby Hansen? The Bobby Hansen who hit the key three pointer in game six of the bulls second championship in 1992. It was the first basket to decrease the lead from 15 to 12 points and started the bulls run to get back into the game. That shot was HUGE in changing the momentium of the game in what is IMHO the greatest 4th quarter come back in the nba in the final game of the finals series. And all this while Jordan was on the bench. 

Come bulls fans lets give Bobby Hansen the credit he deserves.

david


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

giusd said:


> Yo,
> Bobby Hansen? The Bobby Hansen who hit the key three pointer in game six of the bulls second championship in 1992. It was the first basket to decrease the lead from 15 to 12 points and started the bulls run to get back into the game. That shot was HUGE in changing the momentium of the game in what is IMHO the greatest 4th quarter come back in the nba in the final game of the finals series. And all this while Jordan was on the bench. Come bulls fans lets give Bobby Hansen the credit he deserves.
> david


I was at that game. Is there any wonder why I'm a Bulls fan for life?


----------



## such sweet thunder

giusd said:


> Come bulls fans lets give Bobby Hansen the credit he deserves.


I thought I did.


----------



## BG7

jbulls said:


> I think he means the American Kornel David.


or Rusty Larue in heels.


----------



## theanimal23

Or JoJo English


----------



## narek

See http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3662771&postcount=2741


----------



## Like A Breath

Ugh, James Augustine is just a poor man's Darius Songaila. Bulls would be foolish to pick him at 16, especially with a good prospect probably dropping.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Congrats, yodurk.
> 
> Yeah, but the only other guy DX lists as coming in that day so far is Franz Steyn (who?).


Frans Steyn actually. 

7'2.5'', 280lbs, 86.25 reach. South African who went to Oklahoma State and then transferred to Southwestern Baptist Academy. They played in the NCAA tournament this year -- I dont remember them.

http://www.sbuniv.edu/athletics/mbasketball/stats06/teamcume.htm#TEAM.ROS

He averaged: 32-31 24.3 minutes; .646ft; .497fg; 7.8r; 0.5a; .375s; 2.09b; 12.4p. 

This probably means that Augustine is more competition to show the unknown. 7'2.5''. . . one big Baptist.


----------



## narek

A Thomas story in the Sun-Times: http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull15.html



> What he did at the league's predraft camp was impress with his athleticism and measurables, which were said to be among the best tested at the camp. That does not come as news to LSU coach John Brady, who would like nothing more than to see the Bulls tab Thomas, 19, with the No. 2 pick.
> 
> "I really think this guy is a can't-miss,'' Brady said. "I'm hoping that he does go to Chicago because I'm impressed with the organization, how they work players, how well they did this year with a young team. They seem to play well together, and there's some structure there.
> 
> "[Coach Scott] Skiles does a great job of putting demands on players and making them meet those demands in a way that they feel comfortable with it. So it's a win-win for everybody.''
> 
> Though many draft prognosticators have the Bulls selecting Thomas, general manager John Paxson has said he worries if his team could become too young. Brady said that might be a valid concern.


A lot of the story are things we've heard before.


----------



## yodurk

such sweet thunder said:


> Frans Steyn actually.
> 
> 7'2.5'', 280lbs, 86.25 reach. South African who went to Oklahoma State and then transferred to Southwestern Baptist Academy. They played in the NCAA tournament this year -- I dont remember them.
> 
> http://www.sbuniv.edu/athletics/mbasketball/stats06/teamcume.htm#TEAM.ROS
> 
> He averaged: 32-31 24.3 minutes; .646ft; .497fg; 7.8r; 0.5a; .375s; 2.09b; 12.4p.
> 
> This probably means that Augustine is more competition to show the unknown. 7'2.5''. . . one big Baptist.


Good call, that makes me feel a little better. This kid is probably on Paxson's undrafted FA list, ala Schenscher. I'm sure he's an enormous project that we're just getting a feel for. The side effect is that we're making Augustine feel like we're actually considering him at #16. Poor bloke.


----------



## giusd

Thomas had a 7'2" wing span. If he has a great workout here and measures the same and is really 6'81/2" then i think pax will end up taking him.

david


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Wingspans, Wingspans, Wingspans!*

Wingspans have now been added to draftexpress' pre-draft camp measurements...
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1344

Some notables:
Tyrus Thomas - 7'3" (from 6'8.25")
LaMarcus Aldridge - 7'4.75" (from 6'11")
Rudy Gay - 7'3" (from 6'8")
Brandon Roy - 6'8" (from 6'6.25")
Saer Sene - 7.8.5" (from 7'0") WOW!
JJ Redick - 6'3.25" (actually shorter than his height of 6'4.75")


----------



## giusd

And here is Chad Ford's new mock based on the confirmed rumor (???) that atlanta has told Williams he is there man at 5. Interesting but on his blog he says two people have confirmed this.

1. Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
2. Bulls: Tyrus Thomas
3. Bobcats: Rudy Gay
4. Blazers: Adam Morrison
5. Hawks: Shelden Williams
6. Wolves: LaMarcus Aldridge
7. Celtics: Brandon Roy
8. Rockets: We've had J.J. Redick here for weeks, but with his recent arrest for DUI and the back pain he's been having, he could be in for a fall. We'll do more research this week and try to sort out fact from fiction on Redick.

This means Roy is going to drop. I sure hope pax has a plan to trade up with boston.

david


----------



## kulaz3000

Arn't Boston, Houston and Seattle in need of a point gaurd? I think Boston definitly is in need of a more pure point gaurd as is with Seattle as from trade rumors ( and strictly on trade rumour source) that they have lost favour in Ridnour. Also Huston could do with a better point guard. I think we need to deal Duhon and the 16th to one of those takers. But not for Roy, but for Brewer. I just think Brewer is more versatile(can play 3 positions) and a better fit for the Bulls.


----------



## The ROY

Shelden to the Hawks still makes no sense for me.

Marvin Williams played at a very HIGH level when they moved him to PF towards the end of the season.

Only thing I can think of is, they're taking him #5 because they've got a trade in place and they're drafting for another team.


----------



## The ROY

kulaz3000 said:


> Arn't Boston, Houston and Seattle in need of a point gaurd? I think Boston definitly is in need of a more pure point gaurd as is with Seattle as from trade rumors ( and strictly on trade rumour source) that they have lost favour in Ridnour. Also Huston could do with a better point guard. I think we need to deal Duhon and the 16th to one of those takers. But not for Roy, but for Brewer. I just think Brewer is more versatile(can play 3 positions) and a better fit for the Bulls.


What's this whole thing with Luke falling out in Seattle? Thing is, they still have Watson.

Houston has Rafer Alston, although I don't know exactly how high they are on him. Haven't heard anything bad though or any trade rumors involving him.

Boston would be the perfect choice but is Pierce looking to stay with a PG that young? Regardless, they need a good young poing guard if they aren't about getting Rondo or Williams out of the draft.

#16, Chris Duhon & a 2007 2nd rounder. Would that be enough?


----------



## kulaz3000

> The ROY Shelden to the Hawks still makes no sense for me


They could be either willing to trade J.Smith or M.Williams? 

But i think they'd be stupid not to finally get a point gaurd in the draft. Poor Hawks fans. Have to wonder about the management there.


----------



## ace20004u

The ROY said:


> Shelden to the Hawks still makes no sense for me.
> 
> Marvin Williams played at a very HIGH level when they moved him to PF towards the end of the season.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is, they're taking him #5 because they've got a trade in place and they're drafting for another team.



hmmm...maybe they have a deal worked out with the Bulls?


----------



## The ROY

kulaz3000 said:


> They could be either willing to trade J.Smith or M.Williams?
> 
> But i think they'd be stupid not to finally get a point gaurd in the draft. Poor Hawks fans. Have to wonder about the management there.


I personally wouldn't trade either of them with all the potential they have. Josh Smith at times during the end of the season had WAYYYYYYyyy better statlines than even Kirilenko. Williams put up 18 & 9 for a good stretch also.

They NEED Marcus Williams. I could go as far as saying, he'd add atleast 10 more wins to that team. They played pretty hard last year but didn't have that floor general to get them over the hump.


----------



## kulaz3000

> The ROY Quote:
> 
> What's this whole thing with Luke falling out in Seattle? Thing is, they still have Watson.
> 
> Houston has Rafer Alston, although I don't know exactly how high they are on him. Haven't heard anything bad though or any trade rumors involving him.
> 
> Boston would be the perfect choice but is Pierce looking to stay with a PG that young? Regardless, they need a good young poing guard if they aren't about getting Rondo or Williams out of the draft.
> 
> #16, Chris Duhon & a 2007 2nd rounder. Would that be enough?


Well just from random rumour mills i've read. As i said they are strictly rumours and i understand that. Maybe its more of a hope on my part. Just really hoping in getting Brewer.


----------



## SALO

*secret workout*

Secret workout held after Aldridge left? 



> Some intrigue arose after Aldridge's workout. The media was ushered outside the facility to talk to him, creating questions about whether a secret workout was taking place inside.


Secret workout? Isn't that against the rules? If not... I like it.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: secret workout*



SALO said:


> Secret workout held after Aldridge left?
> 
> 
> 
> Secret workout? Isn't that against the rules? If not... I like it.


I bet it was Bargnani, who made a top secret flight in between his playoff games. :biggrin: 

Ladies and gents we have a new sleuth in town.

(And no, I'm pretty sure draft workouts can be as public or secretive as the team prefers...I seem to remember Krause having some "secret workouts" on the eve of draft day)


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: secret workout*

It's possible. I doubt most players during Pre-Draft workouts, especially those locked to be in the top 3-4 will workout late night after a long strenous day and a nice dinner.

Maybe Skiles made Aldridge run some drills.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: secret workout*

this is driving me crazy.

the dinner was TUESDAY night. the workout was WEDNESDAY.

and as far as a "secret" workout, maybe it was just luol and kirk and ben wanting to get into the gym or something!

thanks.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: secret workout*



mizenkay said:


> and as far as a "secret" workout, maybe it was just luol and kirk and ben wanting to get into the gym or something!



I agree, I think this is far more likely than any secret workout going on. I was just joking about the Bargnani workout; I'm just worried Pax will let this kid slip away.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: secret workout*

Well, in looking at the players I listed, I see that Cedric Simmons had a workout yesterday with Houston. I'm hoping that maybe it was O'Bryant, who didn't have a listed workout yesterday.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: secret workout*

per The Score:

*Tyrus Thomas had a "limited" workout today at the Berto due to a "stomach virus".*


hmmm.


----------



## narek

*Re: secret workout*



mizenkay said:


> per The Score:
> 
> *Tyrus Thomas had a "limited" workout today at the Berto due to a "stomach virus".*
> 
> 
> hmmm.


Did Pax and Skiles take him out to eat last night?


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: secret workout*



narek said:


> Did Pax and Skiles take him out to eat last night?


They took him out for bad Chinese to test his fortitude.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: secret workout*



mizenkay said:


> per The Score:
> 
> *Tyrus Thomas had a "limited" workout today at the Berto due to a "stomach virus".*
> 
> 
> hmmm.


damn....

I guess they got drunk celebrating Tyrus being in town....

Their won't be a limited workout, they'll be in the Berto center in front of a plasma and an xbox 360 playing nba 2k6, creating a 'tyrus thomas' in create a player mode, to add to the bulls.

they'll also wine and dine him til saturday until roy comes in....


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: secret workout*



TripleDouble said:


> They took him out for bad Chinese to test his fortitude.


 More like one of those pork chop samiches from Maxwell street. Tyrus failed.

Not going to be a bull .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: secret workout*



mizenkay said:


> per The Score:
> 
> *Tyrus Thomas had a "limited" workout today at the Berto due to a "stomach virus".*
> 
> 
> hmmm.


Yes, it's true. My Bulls insider reported that Tyrus had to run straight to the bathroom right after the workout. Meanwhile, Scott Skiles followed him in, opened the stall door, and stared at him for ten minutes without saying a word.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Standing reach numbers are now up!*

Standing reach numbers are now up draftexpress, if anyone's interested...
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1348


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Thomas couldn't bench much but I heard he had a pretty sick squat at Berto.


----------



## mizenkay

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...5bulls,1,1722625.story?coll=cs-home-headlines




> His stomach was wreaking havoc. Even so, Tyrus Thomas felt good after Thursday's workout with the Bulls.
> 
> "I was just here to do a job, and despite the illness, I thought I did pretty well," he said.
> 
> *A stomach virus cut short the workout. But Thomas thought he had enough time to show that he's more than just a gifted athlete, that he is a well-rounded player.* After leading LSU to the Final Four, the 6-foot-9 forward is expected to be one of the first players selected in the NBA draft on June 28. And the Bulls, who own the second and 16th picks, are looking for a big man.
> 
> To that end, they brought in LaMarcus Aldridge of Texas the previous day. And Thomas took his turn on Thursday.
> 
> "I just want to go to a team where I fit and I feel comfortable," Thomas said.
> 
> **
> 
> *"I think I was able to show the Bulls today that I can shoot," Thomas said. "The only reason people say I need work is they never saw me shoot it. And that's because that wasn't part of the offense that LSU ran."*
> 
> Thomas worked out for the Toronto Raptors and Portland Trail Blazers at the NBA's pre-draft camp and has practiced with Bulls guard Randy Livingston, a former LSU star.
> 
> *"My thing is to get people to recognize more my skills," Thomas said. "(I want) wherever I wind up to be a situation where they let me play, let me blossom and show my skills more than just my athleticism. I'm excited to show people what I can do besides run, jump and block shots."*


----------



## mizenkay

tyrus is being _ripped_ on espn1000 right now for wimping out on the workout due to "stomach cramps". not a good way to make an impression on skiles, etc.


maybe it was a side effect of the staredown. they're gonna make fun of the skiles/aldridge dinner later.


----------



## yodurk

mizenkay said:


> tyrus is being _ripped_ on espn1000 right now for wimping out on the workout due to "stomach cramps". not a good way to make an impression on skiles, etc.
> 
> 
> maybe it was a side effect of the staredown. they're gonna make fun of the skiles/aldridge dinner later.


GOOD...I'm hoping this will be enough to sway PaxSkiles away from him.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: secret workout*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yes, it's true. My Bulls insider reported that Tyrus had to run straight to the bathroom right after the workout. Meanwhile, Scott Skiles followed him in, opened the stall door, and stared at him for ten minutes without saying a word.



:laugh:

I love this whole Skiles staring story.


----------



## OziBull

edited to add link! don't forget the link! thanks: http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/thomas_060615.html


Tyrus Thomas workout up on bulls.com

Bulls.com: What’s your impression of John Paxson and Scott Skiles now that you’ve had the chance to meet them?

Thomas: “I like them both a lot. I grew up watching John Paxson when he was playing along with Michael Jordan so I know a little about him. I’ve talked with Randy about Scott Skiles and from what I hear, he’s a good guy. He loves people that work hard and he’s going to push you, but I’m not afraid of anyone who is going to push me to my limit. I was excited about meeting those guys.”

Bulls.com: How do you think you would fit in with the Bulls’ young core?

Thomas: “I’m not sure yet to be honest. I just know that wherever I go, I’m just going to modify my game to fit that team’s program and system. At this point, I’m just excited and ready to play.”


From the past two private workouts i think i have taken a liking to LA more than Thomas


----------



## The ROY

Why would they rip the kid cause he's sick? That makes no sense.


----------



## mizenkay

The ROY said:


> Why would they rip the kid cause he's sick? That makes no sense.


 it was silvy and he's completely annoying.

you know, since tyrus thinks his stomach woes came from a bad meal, are we to infer he _did not_ get the patented scott skiles pre-appetizer staredown?

what, if anything, does that indicate?



and after reading the interview on bulls.com i come away thinking tyrus has a whole lotta confidence in himself (good) but why do i think he's potentially the next ron artest (and not in a good way)? and aldridge - don't shoot me, i'm just the piano player - comes across as a bit of a, oh, wuss in his. again, just my perception based on recent interviews.



so *matt* over at blog-a-bull has a pretty funny commentary on how the draft is driving him insane; which camp do you belong to?



_*Don't be an idiot, take Tyrus Thomas:* He can, uh, jump high. Disappeared in a few games over the season, but came up big in a couple tourney games I had money on! Nobody cares if he's really 6'7" and he thinks he's a SF. The unquestioned success of the Phoenix Suns proves that you don't need a player over 6'7" on the floor, ever. 

*Don't be an idiot, take LaMarcus Aldridge:* We need a post scorer, he can score in the post. Can it be any more simple than that? May have some competitive issues, but that worked out fine with Eddy Curry. Plus he's a little thin. But...so....tall! Finally, saying "the man in the middle" when introducing the starting lineups will have some substance! 

*Don't be an idiot, take Brandon Roy:* He's the most NBA ready, which means he may never be any good. But he won't let passes bounce off his face that first season, which always makes me sad. Doesn't fill our most pressing need, but the Phoenix Suns have proved with their back-to-back NBA championships that you can field a roster with all guards.

*Don't be an idiot, take Rudy Gay:* Best chance at being a superstar, even though he didn't really feel the need to do so in college. And you always take best available, unless you're the Hawks and you get mercilessly ripped on for doing so. Doesn't matter that he plays the same position as Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni. I can tell this guy is better than those two because I once saw a clip on youtube of him dunking over 3 guys from Rutgers. It was sick, really, you should check it out.

*Don't be an idiot, take Adam Morrison:* How many times have we needed someone to take the big shot in a close game? Those high-pressure WAC games will prepare him well for NBA crunch-time. And the Phoenix Suns have proven in their multi-decade-spanning dynasty that you do not need to play defense. 

*Don't be an idiot, take Andrea Bargnani:* Do YOU want to be the guy who passes up on the next Dirk? How about the next Skita? I don't care if he likes to play in the perimeter, those European guys are known to be tough, he'll relish the painted area in the NBA. And the Phoenix Suns, who I need not remind you have forced the NBA to have the play a team of all-stars every night because of their dominance, have proven that the more foreign players you have, the better. And have you seen the 'Da Brat'-backed highlight clip?_


----------



## smARTmouf

Has Sene worked out for the Bulls?

I couldn't bring myself to pass on him if he were there @ 16.


----------



## SALO

mizenkay said:


> it was silvy and he's completely annoying.
> 
> you know, since tyrus thinks his stomach woes came from a bad meal, are we to infer he _did not_ get the patented scott skiles pre-appetizer staredown?
> 
> what, if anything, does that indicate?
> 
> 
> 
> and after reading the interview on bulls.com i come away thinking tyrus has a whole lotta confidence in himself (good) but why do i think he's potentially the next ron artest (and not in a good way)? and aldridge - don't shoot me, i'm just the piano player - comes across as a bit of a, oh, wuss in his. again, just my perception based on recent interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> so *matt* over at blog-a-bull has a pretty funny commentary on how the draft is driving him insane; which camp do you belong to?
> 
> 
> 
> _*Don't be an idiot, take Tyrus Thomas:* He can, uh, jump high. Disappeared in a few games over the season, but came up big in a couple tourney games I had money on! Nobody cares if he's really 6'7" and he thinks he's a SF. The unquestioned success of the Phoenix Suns proves that you don't need a player over 6'7" on the floor, ever.
> 
> *Don't be an idiot, take LaMarcus Aldridge:* We need a post scorer, he can score in the post. Can it be any more simple than that? May have some competitive issues, but that worked out fine with Eddy Curry. Plus he's a little thin. But...so....tall! Finally, saying "the man in the middle" when introducing the starting lineups will have some substance!
> 
> *Don't be an idiot, take Brandon Roy:* He's the most NBA ready, which means he may never be any good. But he won't let passes bounce off his face that first season, which always makes me sad. Doesn't fill our most pressing need, but the Phoenix Suns have proved with their back-to-back NBA championships that you can field a roster with all guards.
> 
> *Don't be an idiot, take Rudy Gay:* Best chance at being a superstar, even though he didn't really feel the need to do so in college. And you always take best available, unless you're the Hawks and you get mercilessly ripped on for doing so. Doesn't matter that he plays the same position as Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni. I can tell this guy is better than those two because I once saw a clip on youtube of him dunking over 3 guys from Rutgers. It was sick, really, you should check it out.
> 
> *Don't be an idiot, take Adam Morrison:* How many times have we needed someone to take the big shot in a close game? Those high-pressure WAC games will prepare him well for NBA crunch-time. And the Phoenix Suns have proven in their multi-decade-spanning dynasty that you do not need to play defense.
> 
> *Don't be an idiot, take Andrea Bargnani:* Do YOU want to be the guy who passes up on the next Dirk? How about the next Skita? I don't care if he likes to play in the perimeter, those European guys are known to be tough, he'll relish the painted area in the NBA. And the Phoenix Suns, who I need not remind you have forced the NBA to have the play a team of all-stars every night because of their dominance, have proven that the more foreign players you have, the better. And have you seen the 'Da Brat'-backed highlight clip?_


 :laugh:


----------



## yodurk

That's really funny stuff...it's basically making fun of everything we've discussed on this board, but that's the best part of it. I'm loving the constant Suns references. :laugh:


----------



## BG7

Hmm, so Tyrus was too sick to finish the workout, but you wouldn't think he was sick by how much he talked in that interview. I would put my money on it that he went to dinner with Paxson and Skiles last night, and Skiles gave him the staredown. Mess with the jib (bull) you get the horns! Cross this bozo off the list now.


----------



## The ROY

Him not being sure he's a good FIT here shouldn't sit over well with anyone.


----------



## BG7

I think I figured out the right NBA Comparison for Tyrus Thomas. Eddie Robinson. When Eddie was in Charlotte, he was an athletic specimen, he was a small forward/powerforward hybrid there, fighting in the paint, getting most of his points off rebounds and easy dunks. Then when he came to Chicago, he fell in love with his jumpshot, which didn't work. This sounds just like Ty Thomas, an athletic specimen who would get most of his points off of rebounds and easy dunks. And now he is touting his stupid jumpshot, which probaly sucks, and he is E-Rob, part deuce.


----------



## jbulls

sloth said:


> I think I figured out the right NBA Comparison for Tyrus Thomas. Eddie Robinson. When Eddie was in Charlotte, he was an athletic specimen, he was a small forward/powerforward hybrid there, fighting in the paint, getting most of his points off rebounds and easy dunks. Then when he came to Chicago, he fell in love with his jumpshot, which didn't work. This sounds just like Ty Thomas, an athletic specimen who would get most of his points off of rebounds and easy dunks. And now he is touting his stupid jumpshot, which probaly sucks, and he is E-Rob, part deuce.


Oh my god. Sloth, you were about 9 years old when Eddie Robinson was playing in Charlotte. Come on. Robinson's career high was 3 rebounds a game, and he never averaged even half a block a game. Thomas is a monster on the glass, and blocks a ton of shots. That's a terrible comparison.


----------



## The ROY

EROB was a SF/SG and that comparison is pretty off.


----------



## BG7

The ROY said:


> EROB was a SF/SG and that comparison is pretty off.


Eddie was a small forward who got some rebounds in the paint. He didn't always rebound big numbers, his career high is 10. When he got the offensive ones, he scored pretty much automatic. And he got a lot of easy dunks. The jumpshots came once he was in Chicago, and thats when he became a more peremiter oriented player and began to suck.

Only E-Rob's a tad taller than Thomas.


----------



## jbulls

sloth said:


> Eddie was a small forward who got some rebounds in the paint. He didn't always rebound big numbers, his career high is 10. When he got the offensive ones, he scored pretty much automatic. And he got a lot of easy dunks. The jumpshots came once he was in Chicago, and thats when he became a more peremiter oriented player and began to suck.
> 
> Only E-Rob's a tad taller than Thomas.


Sloth, Eddie Robinson was a bad rebounder who never averaged double figures in points in his entire career. This comparison stinks, unless Thomas has a penchant for Cosby sweaters.


----------



## BG7

jbulls said:


> Sloth, Eddie Robinson was a bad rebounder who never averaged double figures in points in his entire career. This comparison stinks, unless Thomas has a penchant for Cosby sweaters.


Offensively, they are going to be similiar. Guys who get their points from offensive rebounds and easy dunks, but then he falls in love with his crappy jumpshot and misses it time after time. I guess the one thing that Thomas has going for him is he doesn' tbring the ball behind his head when he shoots.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

jbulls said:


> Oh my god. Sloth, you were about 9 years old when Eddie Robinson was playing in Charlotte. Come on. Robinson's career high was 3 rebounds a game, and he never averaged even half a block a game. Thomas is a monster on the glass, and blocks a ton of shots. That's a terrible comparison.


Sloth is unintentionally right. Here are Eddie Robinson's college stats:

MIN FG% 3P% FT% *RPG* APG TPG *BPG* SPG PPG
97-98 C Oklahoma 25.6 51.4 26.7 67.3 *7.4* 0.8 1.8 *1.3* 1.8 14.8
98-99 C Oklahoma 33.5 55.5 32.4 77.2 *9.5* 1.5 1.9 *2.2* 2.2 28.0

Give Robinson SOME credit. Back in 1999 many of us would have said that Robinson was a monster on the glass and blocks a ton of shots. Thomas has yet to play an NBA game and we're already assuming that he's gonna be a rebounding and blocking behemoth?


----------



## jbulls

TwinkieTowers said:


> Sloth is unintentionally right. Here are Eddie Robinson's college stats:
> 
> MIN FG% 3P% FT% *RPG* APG TPG *BPG* SPG PPG
> 97-98 C Oklahoma 25.6 51.4 26.7 67.3 *7.4* 0.8 1.8 *1.3* 1.8 14.8
> 98-99 C Oklahoma 33.5 55.5 32.4 77.2 *9.5* 1.5 1.9 *2.2* 2.2 28.0
> 
> Give Robinson SOME credit. Back in 1999 many of us would have said that Robinson was a monster on the glass and blocks a ton of shots. Thomas has yet to play an NBA game and we're already assuming that he's gonna be a rebounding and blocking behemoth?


Twinkie, you do realize that Eddie Robinson played college basketball at the Division II level, right? Sorry, I'm not giving the 6'8'' athletic guy credit for good rebounding numbers at the D II level. Tyrus Thomas was dominating games on the glass and at the defensive end in the NCAA Final Four against teams like Duke and Texas. A quick look at some of the teams on Central Oklahoma's schedule this year:

Science and Arts of Oklahoma
Texas A&M Commerce
Texas A&M Kingsville
Angelo State
Tarleton State
Eastern New Mexico

Any comparison of their college stats is just nutty. Not to mention that those were Robinsons junior and senior year stats after JuCo. And they're still not as good as Thomas' as a freshman D I player, a season in which he was named defensive player of the year in arguably the best conference in college basketball. Please, let us continue the great Eddie Robinson - Tyrus Thomas debate.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: secret workout*



JRose5 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I love this whole Skiles staring story.


In all honesty, I find this gesture by Skiles thoroughly unnecessary and ridiculous. Some people really don't have that hard of a time being caricatures of themselves. 

That being said, yeah, it's pretty funny.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...un16,1,4649600.story?coll=chi-sportsbulls-hed



> Tyrus Thomas cut short his individual workout with the Bulls on Thursday because of stomach cramps, the redshirt freshman from Louisiana State said. Nevertheless, he says he made an impression in his 35-minute session.
> 
> "I was able to show I can shoot the ball," said the 6-foot-8-inch power forward. "I did some spot shooting and I did a little bit of dribbling.
> 
> "Those two things were key to me because a lot of people said those were things I couldn't do. I was able to prove it to some guys I feel are interested in me. I was able to show them what I was capable of doing but not allowed to do while I was in college."
> 
> It's possible Thomas will return for another workout before the June 28 draft.
> 
> "That's up to the general manager and coaches," Thomas said. "If they want me to come back, then I'll be happy to."
> 
> A look at his strengths and weaknesses:
> 
> Why the Bulls like him: After sitting out his first year at Louisi-ana State because of a neck injury, Thomas put himself on the map with astounding athleticism in leading LSU to the Final Four. He works hard on defense and has great instincts. He averaged 9.2 rebounds per game in his lone season. A powerful shot blocker, he can intimidate and alter shots.
> 
> Why he's a risk: The Bulls already are young. With only a year of college games, Thomas, 19, has a lot to learn. For the long haul, he looks like a small forward. In the short term, he's an undersized power forward, weighing 217 pounds, with no polished moves.
> 
> Why he's worth the risk: He's the best athlete in the draft by far and *the Bulls can afford to be patient with him because they will pursue a veteran post player during free agency, which begins July 1.*
> 
> What he says he can do: "I'm capable of playing several positions." He spent a lot of time playing guard in high school, but LSU coach John Brady asked him to switch to the frontcourt after a growth spurt.
> 
> Who's up next: Illinois' James Augustine isn't in the running to be selected by the Bulls with either the second or 16th pick, but the Bulls will take a look at him Friday. Brandon Roy, a senior from Washington considered the top guard in the draft, will be in town Saturday.


As to the bolded part, the same can be said of the Bulls' choice of Roy, Bargnani, Aldridge, whoever.

That is why the Bulls can take whichever big player they think is going to help the most in the long run, or take Roy, who can play right away and will be solid for years to come.

No matter who they take at 2, it will be the FA big they get who is going to get the bulk of the available front court minutes next season.


----------



## L.O.B

> I was able to show I can shoot the ball," said the 6-foot-8-inch power forward. "I did some spot shooting and I did a little bit of dribbling.


 Who is advising this kid? If the Bulls are going to draft him #2 overall, it's because he has a post game not his ability to dribble and shoot the ball facing up. It seems that even Tyrus doesn't believe he's the anserw for a team looking for a powerforward.


----------



## step

> No matter who they take at 2, it will be the FA big they get who is going to get the bulk of the available front court minutes next season.


Exactly.


----------



## The ROY

L.O.B said:


> Who is advising this kid? If the Bulls are going to draft him #2 overall, it's because he has a post game not his ability to dribble and shoot the ball facing up. It seems that even Tyrus doesn't believe he's the anserw for a team looking for a powerforward.


well good pf's can shoot the ball, so it is nice to atleast show teams you aren't just dunks and tip-ins.


----------



## The ROY

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> No matter who they take at 2, it will be the FA big they get who is going to get the bulk of the available front court minutes next season.


I'd say that heavily depends on WHOM they get though.

One of these kids could come in there and steal the spotlight early. Especially guys like La Ridge & Bargnani, who already have the offensive skill to help right away.


----------



## narek

The other Tyrus Thomas stories: Upset stomach sours look at Thomas  



> Tyrus Thomas had his workout with the Bulls cut short Thursday because of an upset stomach.
> 
> Only time will tell if that bodes ill for the 6-9, 220-pound forward from LSU when the Bulls make the No. 2 pick in the NBA draft on June 28.
> 
> Still, Thomas felt he did well in the shooting, running and agility drills he completed before becoming sick.
> 
> "I think I was able to show the Bulls that I can shoot,'' said Thomas, who averaged 12.3 points, 9.2 rebounds and 3.1 blocked shots as a freshman last season to help lead LSU to the Final Four. "The only reason people say I need work is because they never saw me shoot. That's not because I couldn't; it's because that wasn't a part of the offense that LSU ran.
> 
> "*I'm not sure how big of an inside presence I'll make. I'm capable of playing several positions. Whatever they need me to do, I'm willing to do it, wherever I go.''.*


And from Mike:

Thomas says he has skills to go with that athleticism  



> Thomas has been working out in Orlando, Fla., with former LSU guard Randy Livingston, who finished the 2005-06 season on the Bulls’ roster and also played for coach Scott Skiles in Phoenix.
> 
> Thomas has actually been enthralled by Livingston’s stories of playing for Skiles.
> 
> “He told me just be ready to be pushed, and I’m ready for that,” Thomas said. “(Skiles) is the type of guy I like. He cares about his players, but he also pushes them. That’s what I like — a guy who’s going to push them to the limits.”
> 
> Thomas went to dinner with Skiles and general manager John Paxson but wasn’t freaked out by Skiles’ glare (like Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge was the previous day) and didn’t blame the Bulls for his upset stomach.
> 
> “It was actually hurting before I went out to eat,” Thomas said. “It’s not their fault. I’ve been having a little upset stomach for a couple of days. It might be a little stomach virus, that’s all. I think it’s just something I ate. I’m not sure.”


----------



## L.O.B

The ROY said:


> well good pf's can shoot the ball, so it is nice to atleast show teams you aren't just dunks and tip-ins.


well then Rudy Gay should come in and show post moves. I am really getting a feeling that Gay/ Thomas is going to be alot like Manning and Leaf and Manning is Gay.


----------



## The ROY

> Thomas went to dinner with Skiles and general manager John Paxson but wasn’t freaked out by Skiles’ glare (like Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge was the previous day) and didn’t blame the Bulls for his upset stomach.





> "He's not afraid" --- Paxson


JIBBSTER!


----------



## L.O.B

> Thomas went to dinner with Skiles and general manager John Paxson but wasn’t freaked out by Skiles’ glare (like Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge was the previous day) and didn’t blame the Bulls for his upset stomach.


 Well the "stare" isn't like bluesteel and it only works when a prospect isn't expecting it.


----------



## OziBull

Can anyone help me?
Whens the next workouts for the bulls and who are they doing?
Cheers


----------



## mizenkay

james augustine and frans steyn in today. (frans steyn is a male model name if i ever heard one!)

brandon roy and cedric simmons are in saturday.

monday has adam morrison, rudy gay and jj redick (back status unclear at this point).

so that's the list up to date.


----------



## truebluefan

Speaking about Morrison and Gay. This is just in from Portland:

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_06.html#151826



> My opinion, and granted, I'm just a beat reporter and not a talent evaluator: Rudy Gay outplayed Morrison.
> 
> The most striking facet of the workout was Gay's ability to drive past Morrison. Twice this resulted in thunderous dunks by Gay. Morrison also had his shot blocked multiple times by Gay.







> Everybody knows that Morrison's defense will be a concern, and I think today's workout confirmed those questions. Morrison always appeared a step slow. That being said, I thought Morrison - and everyone for that matter - competed at a very high level. It wasn't like any one of the four was scoring at will. In fact, there was a time when Morrison cut off Gay's baseline drive, after which Gay hit the side of the backboard with his shot.
> 
> Afterward, Morrison said he did not perform as well as he did in his first workout in Charlotte.
> 
> "I didn't shoot or play as well as I would have liked,'' Morrison said. "But I felt good about how I worked out.''
> 
> Regarding his head-to-head play against Gay, Morrison said "I did all right against him", while complimenting Gay's length and athletic ability.
> 
> "He's got tremendous ability,'' Morrison said of Gay.
> 
> Gay meanwhile said he felt he "did pretty good'' and made a point to take Morrison off the dribble and take it to the basket.
> 
> "That's something that a lot of people think I can't do,'' Gay said. "In these workouts I think it's a great time to show things you didn't do in the season.''


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Adam Fluck's Bull.com interview with TT:

There’s an ongoing theme that you can’t seem to get away from when talking with 19-year old Tyrus Thomas, and it’s one that is music to the ears of John Paxson and Scott Skiles. Whether it’s fine-tuning his mid-range jump shot, improving his ballhandling skills or just logging some extra time on the court, he’s all about one thing: hard work.

The soft spoken forward with off the charts athleticism carried LSU to the Final Four this past season and he’s projected to be no worse than a top-three pick in the June 28 NBA Draft. Thomas (6-9 | 229) visited the Bulls on Thursday for a pre-draft workout, and even though the session was cut a little short due to a stomach virus (Thomas thinks he may have eaten a bad meal), he was pleased with what he showed Chicago’s brass and is eager to get started in the NBA. 

Bulls.com: Despite not getting in a full session today, how did you feel your workout went?
Tyrus Thomas: “I feel like it went well. I showed that I’m able to shoot the ball and put the ball on the floor, a few skills that people have said that I’m lacking. I think I went in today and showed the Bulls that I can do those things.”

Bulls.com: What other teams have you worked out for?
Thomas: “I’ve worked out for Portland and Toronto. I’ve been down in Orlando working for the last month, and they came down to watch me there.”

Bulls.com: Those workouts in Orlando have been with guidance and instruction from NBA journeyman and former LSU star Randy Livingston. How was that connection made and what kind of things has he taught you?
Thomas: “I first met Randy two years ago, but my uncle has known Randy for a long time from playing AAU basketball. When I decided to enter the draft and this whole process started, they wanted to get in touch with Randy to see if he’d be interested in helping me out over the summer. It turned out that the agent I chose was also Randy’s agent, so things kind of worked out from there. He’s helped me with so many parts of my game. He’s also given me a lot of off the court advice, about basketball, life, and everything that I’m going to face.” 

Bulls.com: You seem like you understand and acknowledge that you’ve got a lot to learn as you make the transition from college to the NBA.
Thomas: “There’s always more you can learn. Even with a guy like Michael Jordan in the late stages of his career, he was still working extra hours and doing what it took to get better. He was already the greatest player of all time, but he still put in the work and kept pushing himself. I don’t think you can ever stop working and you can never know enough.”

Bulls.com: Were you a Bulls fan growing up in Baton Rouge?
Thomas: “Everybody was—who wasn’t? If you weren’t, you were a Lakers fan, but once Magic left, everybody converted to cheering for the Bulls. That was a no-brainer.”

Bulls.com: You’ve been compared to a number of players including Stromile Swift and Shawn Marion. To whom would you compare yourself?
Thomas: “Tyrus Thomas. I try not to compare myself to anyone. I don’t think you should mold yourself after any one particular player; you just have to be the best that you can be. My best effort might not be like Shawn Marion or Stromile Swift—my best is just what it is: my best. That’s my main objective, to be the best player that I can be and not worry about all the comparisons.”

Bulls.com: That being said, what’s your own scouting report?
Thomas: “I’m a hard worker. If I have a bad shooting night one night, you better believe that I’m going to be in the gym early the next morning shooting. If a have a lot of turnovers, I’ll be there working on my ballhandling. I’m always ready to work.”

Thomas’ phenomenal athleticism and strong work ethic has landed him in consideration to be the top pick in NBA Draft 2006.
(Streeter Lecka/Getty Images) 
Bulls.com: Your hard work paid off after redshirting your first year at LSU, coming on strong as a freshman and entering the spotlight as the potential top pick in this year’s draft. Have you always been driven to work hard, or when did that mentality come about?
Thomas: “I probably really picked it up my later years in high school. For my senior year of high school, I got a new coach and he just told me that I had a lot of talent and ability, but it was nothing if I didn’t put it to use. So my thing now is that if I’m going to try to be something, I’m going to be the best that I can be. The only way that you can be the best that you can be is to always keep working. Until you have an entire season where you don’t miss any jump shots, you’ve got to continue to work on your jump shot. Until you go without committing any turnovers, you’ve got to keep working on your ballhandling. Until the guys you guard go the entire season without scoring, you’ve got to continue to work on your defense. If you want to get better, that’s what you’ve got to do: keep working.”

Bulls.com: You sound like someone who wants to reach that “potential” everyone is talking about. But you don’t like the words “potential” or “upside,” do you?
Thomas: “No, I hate those words. A lot of people have potential. Any average Joe has the potential to be a good ballplayer if he puts in enough hours of work. John Stockton wasn’t the most athletic guy in the NBA, but he’ll forever be remembered as one of the best point guards to play the game because he worked. Those words don’t mean anything unless you put in the work.”

Bulls.com: Have you thought much about what pro position you’ll play?
Thomas: “I think I’m a natural three. LSU was my first time playing with my back to the basket, but the experience will allow me to play either the three or the four. On defense, I feel like I’m capable of guarding most every position on the floor. It will all depend on where I am, and what I’m needed to do.”

Bulls.com: You were part of a remarkable run by LSU that ended at the Final Four. How did that year of college basketball prepare you for playing in the NBA?
Thomas: “It was a great year. We lost some games we felt we should have won, but those losses kept us hungry. That’s an attitude I’ve always had. I’ve tasted victory by going to the Final Four, but I didn’t get to experience a championship. That’s something that is always going to keep me hungry, as far as the team concept goes. Last season taught me a lot about the game and I definitely feel it prepared me to play at the next level.”

Bulls.com: Has adding some weight and muscle been a priority for you this summer?
Thomas: “My main priority has been to increase my strength. The weight is going to come. Michael Jordan wasn’t the biggest guy his rookie year, but he had a good amount of strength and that was able to carry him a long way. So I’m not worried about gaining 20 or 30 pounds, my main thing is just to be strong enough to last 82 games and into the playoffs.”

Bulls.com: In college, you thrived on put back dunks and easy baskets around the hoop. Talk about your ability to score on the offensive end of the court.
Thomas: “I know that I have what it takes to create my own shot. I’m just glad that I’ve got the opportunity to show that I can put the ball on the floor and score in other ways than tip backs and dunks, because that’s all I really did within our offense. I think the NBA will give me the opportunity to show that I can shoot the ball, I can put the ball on the floor, and I can create my own shot. I’m dying to show everyone that I can do those things.”

Bulls.com: What’s your impression of John Paxson and Scott Skiles now that you’ve had the chance to meet them?
Thomas: “I like them both a lot. I grew up watching John Paxson when he was playing along with Michael Jordan so I know a little about him. I’ve talked with Randy about Scott Skiles and from what I hear, he’s a good guy. He loves people that work hard and he’s going to push you, but I’m not afraid of anyone who is going to push me to my limit. I was excited about meeting those guys.”

Bulls.com: How do you think you would fit in with the Bulls’ young core?
Thomas: “I’m not sure yet to be honest. I just know that wherever I go, I’m just going to modify my game to fit that team’s program and system. At this point, I’m just excited and ready to play.”



http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/thomas_060615.html


----------



## mizenkay

thanks, tom and true. those had both been posted already but that's ok.

comcast has video up of tyrus talking to the press. top item.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## TripleDouble

mizenkay said:


> thanks, tom and true. those had both been posted already but that's ok.


Snap!


----------



## mizenkay

i will say this. tyrus thomas is very intent on proving _himself_ and wanting to show the world what _he_ can do.

but nowhere in the interviews that he has conducted has he said something along the lines of "i want to do what i can to help my team win". i mean maybe he did, and i just missed that.

now i know he is really a neophyte in terms of talking to the press, and the whole i'm angry at draft express episode didn't put him in the best light. and that very much could be the agents. 

i'm not trying to pick the guy apart with a fork, just saying he's very individually centered and not team player centered right now. 

again, just my impression.

i want to do whatever it is _TO HELP MY TEAM WIN_, ya know????

i know, i know, i'm being nitpicky.


----------



## LegoHat

L.O.B said:


> Well the "stare" isn't like bluesteel and it only works when a prospect isn't expecting it.


Excellent! :rofl:

I always enjoy a good Zoolander reference.


----------



## PC Load Letter

mizenkay said:


> i will say this. tyrus thomas is very intent on proving _himself_ and wanting to show the world what _he_ can do.
> 
> but nowhere in the interviews that he has conducted has he said something along the lines of "i want to do what i can to help my team win". i mean maybe he did, and i just missed that.
> 
> now i know he is really a neophyte in terms of talking to the press, and the whole i'm angry at draft express episode didn't put him in the best light. and that very much could be the agents.
> 
> i'm not trying to pick the guy apart with a fork, just saying he's very individually centered and not team player centered right now.
> 
> again, just my impression.
> 
> i want to do whatever it is _TO HELP MY TEAM WIN_, ya know????
> 
> i know, i know, i'm being nitpicky.





> I just know that wherever I go, I’m just going to modify my game to fit that team’s program and system.





> You know, you guys like to say that I can't dribble and I can't shoot. That all I can do is dunk and block shots, *but that's what was required of me for the team to win, and that's what I did. I could've easily played outside of the system, shot the ball and put the ball on the floor, but we were winning with what we were doing so that's what you stick to.*






> I think I'd be better on the perimeter, but if I had to play the post, that's what I'd do.





> "We talked about it, and he was saying how he thinks the Bulls is a great situation for me,'' Thomas said. *"But I'm not going to say what is the perfect fit and won't fit for me because wherever I'm at, I'm going to do what I have to do to make it work. I'm going to adjust my game to fit to that team. Whatever a coach demands of me, that's what I'm going to do.''*




That's four quotes I found in like two minutes. Sounds like a team player to me. Regardless, what potential draftee doesn't mostly talk about himself anyway? How many times have we heard "I'm gonna prove every team who passed up on me wrong"? Amare said that and I, along with every GM in the league, would love to have him. 

I think you're really, really stretching on this one (or call it nitpicking if you like) and I'm not sure why.


----------



## mizenkay

thanks PC. i was just going on impression and even though i read that, it just went in one ear and out the other. typical.

see, i knew i was nitpicking.

but there is something about this cat, can't quite put my finger on it.

sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone with that. tyrus isn't my pick anyway.


----------



## PC Load Letter

mizenkay said:


> thanks PC. i was just going on impression and even though i read that, it just went in one ear and out the other. typical.
> 
> see, i knew i was nitpicking.
> 
> but there is something about this cat, can't quite put my finger on it.
> 
> sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone with that. tyrus isn't my pick anyway.


He _does_ have an attitude, as was apparent in that horrible draftexpress article where he come off like a total dick. However, while that may rub a lot of people the wrong way, it's not necessarily a bad thing. Maybe he's just a guy who takes any slight personally and will be commited to doing whatever it takes to prove everyone wrong. For example: there's a difference between the attitudes of Kenyon Martin (cocky *******) and Amare Stoudemire (confident badass). My impression is Thomas is the latter, but that's just me.

Either way, I don't think there's any way Pax/Skiles would take him (or even be interested in him) if they thought his attitude was negative...and that's one of the things I trust their opinion on.


----------



## jnrjr79

mizenkay said:


> i will say this. tyrus thomas is very intent on proving _himself_ and wanting to show the world what _he_ can do.
> 
> but nowhere in the interviews that he has conducted has he said something along the lines of "i want to do what i can to help my team win". i mean maybe he did, and i just missed that.
> 
> now i know he is really a neophyte in terms of talking to the press, and the whole i'm angry at draft express episode didn't put him in the best light. and that very much could be the agents.
> 
> i'm not trying to pick the guy apart with a fork, just saying he's very individually centered and not team player centered right now.
> 
> again, just my impression.
> 
> i want to do whatever it is _TO HELP MY TEAM WIN_, ya know????
> 
> i know, i know, i'm being nitpicky.



He did say, however, that he would attempt to adapt and tailor his game to fit in with whatever system the team that drafts him is running. To me, that seems like a team-oriented mentality, rather than saying, "I'll do what I do." 

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jnrjr79

PC beat me to it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

LegoHat said:


> Excellent! :rofl:
> 
> I always enjoy a good Zoolander reference.












"LaMarcus, has anyone ever told you that you're really, really, ridiculously good looking?"


----------



## such sweet thunder

PC Load Letter said:


> He _does_ have an attitude, as was apparent in that horrible draftexpress article where he come off like a total dick. However, while that may rub a lot of people the wrong way, it's not necessarily a bad thing. Maybe he's just a guy who takes any slight personally and will be commited to doing whatever it takes to prove everyone wrong. For example: there's a difference between the attitudes of Kenyon Martin (cocky *******) and Amare Stoudemire (confident badass). My impression is Thomas is the latter, but that's just me.
> 
> Either way, I don't think there's any way Pax/Skiles would take him (or even be interested in him) if they thought his attitude was negative...and that's one of the things I trust their opinion on.



I agree. Especially because Randy Livingston is working in his camp. Paxson and Skiles are aware of the situation. So he's immature. What is he 19, 20? He could still be a good kid, and just not know how to handle the media yet. If we draft him (and all signs point to the fact that we will) his attitude is a less of an issue for me. My primary concern is how his game is going to develop and transfer.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Tyrus Thomas: 50-inch vertical?*



> He might be the best athlete in this year’s draft. According to one report, Thomas and Connecticut’s Rudy Gay tied for the highest jump during tests at the Orlando predraft camp last week, touching 13 feet, 2 inches off the floor.*If that measurement is accurate, combined with a 9-foot standing reach, it would give Thomas a 50-inch vertical leap*. The Bulls don’t have a player with that kind of off-the-charts athleticism, which is why Thomas has been at the top of their draft list.


I'm sure that number is not accurate, but I'm guessing it's not far off. Regardless, it's no myster why he's going to be a top pick. His (and Gay's) kind of athleticism doesn't come along very often.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Roy is my #1 choice, followed by Aldridge. However, I am interested enough in Bargnani, Thomas, and even Morrison and Gay that I seriously doubt I will be disappointed by our pick at #2.

This is still a draft with no Tim Duncan or LeBron James, but the more I see of the top prospects, the more I believe the early cries of the weakest draft in a decade were premature and underrated some fine athleticism and talent to be found this year.

And if we turn #2 into a blockbuster trade...that'd be cool too.

I think next season will easily be the most fun for Bulls fans since 1998.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Tyrus Thomas: 50-inch vertical?*



PC Load Letter said:


> I'm sure that number is not accurate, but I'm guessing it's not far off. Regardless, it's no myster why he's going to be a top pick. His (and Gay's) kind of athleticism doesn't come along very often.


If that 13 ft 2 in measure is correct, that means Rudy Gay has a 52 inch very!


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: Tyrus Thomas: 50-inch vertical?*



PC Load Letter said:


> I'm sure that number is not accurate, but I'm guessing it's not far off. Regardless, it's no myster why he's going to be a top pick. His (and Gay's) kind of athleticism doesn't come along very often.


I'm sure that number is pretty far off. The highest dunk ever was by Micheal Wilson on a 12 foot hoop. If 13' 2" was accurate , both Gay and Thomas would top that with ease.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Tyrus Thomas: 50-inch vertical?*

according to espn1000, *dee brown* also worked out for the bulls today.

also - programming note: *adam morrison* is about to be on the _hot list_ on espn news.


----------



## chifaninca

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Roy is my #1 choice, followed by Aldridge. However, I am interested enough in Bargnani, Thomas, and even Morrison and Gay that I seriously doubt I will be disappointed by our pick at #2.
> 
> This is still a draft with no Tim Duncan or LeBron James, but the more I see of the top prospects, the more I believe the early cries of the weakest draft in a decade were premature and underrated some fine athleticism and talent to be found this year.
> 
> And if we turn #2 into a blockbuster trade...that'd be cool too.
> 
> I think next season will easily be the most fun for Bulls fans since 1998.



TB1 That's why I lvoe you man..You're a glass half full person.
There are many who are glass half empty people who would say - Next season could be the most maddening ever with how the off-season went.

As for me.I continue to be a "Who drank my water?" kind of guy. LOL


----------



## narek

The Bulls are being secretive - from McGraw's story on Brown and Augustine's workout:



> With the predraft workouts increasing, the Bulls have shifted into top-secret mode. They are announcing the high-profile prospects — Washington guard Brandon Roy is in today, while Gonzaga’s Adam Morrison and Connecticut’s Rudy Gay are set to square off Monday — but won’t disclose the identity of any other players at those workouts.
> 
> The Bulls are also holding interviews outside the front entrance of the Berto Center and won’t allow media members into the gym. Before the Orlando draft camp, interviews took place in the gym and all prospects were made available.
> 
> But there were some clues:
> 
> *Connecticut power forward Hilton Armstrong and Switzerland’s 6-6 Thabo Sefolosha were seen entering the building Friday and figure to be part of Roy’s workout. Brown also said he had just worked out against Villanova guard Kyle Lowry for the fourth time*.


More on Brown and Augustine's visit here: http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

chifaninca said:


> TB1 That's why I lvoe you man..You're a glass half full person.



I just keep topping off my glass from a flask when no one is looking.


----------



## step

How many times has Augustine worked out for us?
Interested to see how Sefolosha went against Roy


----------



## such sweet thunder

step said:


> How many times has Augustine worked out for us?
> Interested to see how Sefolosha went against Roy


 I think Augustine offers a good baseline for comparison. He's a mobile 6'10'' pf with a versatile game but no standout skills. He's the classic career backup type in many ways -- and thats a complement. I think its kind of ingenious: is 7'2.5'' Frans Steyn quick enough to play in the NBA? Match him up against Augustine and find out. 

I'm somewhat excited that the Bulls are taking steps to mask their draft moves. This hints that all the reports we have been reading about Tyrus Thomas being a lock, probably aren't as informed as they would allow us to believe. Combine their secrecy with the comments from Bob Love that they'll draft Roy. . . It'll make for an exciting draft day if nothing else.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Sleuthy sleuthy sleuth

Just do good


----------



## charlietyra

step said:


> How many times has Augustine worked out for us?
> Interested to see how Sefolosha went against Roy


My guess is that Pax is entertaining an offer for the Bulls to trade down its #16 pick for two lower #1 picks in this year's draft or one first rounder this year and another next year. Perhaps Phoenix is making the offer as Paxson has dealt with them in the past (the Deng pick 2 years ago.) Why else would he be working out guys who really are not worth the 16th pick?


----------



## kulaz3000

charlietyra said:


> My guess is that Pax is entertaining an offer for the Bulls to trade down its #16 pick for two lower #1 picks in this year's draft or one first rounder this year and another next year. Perhaps Phoenix is making the offer as Paxson has dealt with them in the past (the Deng pick 2 years ago.) Why else would he be working out guys who really are not worth the 16th pick?


he could be potentially working them out incase of them goes undrafted. anything can happen. or someone can offer him a second round pick via trade. its better to be safe than sorry and to work out potentials whether you think you can get them or not..


----------



## charlietyra

kulaz3000 said:


> he could be potentially working them out incase of them goes undrafted. anything can happen. or someone can offer him a second round pick via trade. its better to be safe than sorry and to work out potentials whether you think you can get them or not..


I think Dee Brown is an NBA player but not for the Bulls who have an abundance of undersized guards. I am not a big fan of Augustine. Good college player but does not have the skills or the toughness to do much in the league. Perhaps I still hold a grudge against him from the way Sean May made him his jailhouse b***h during the NCAA final game a couple of years ago.


----------



## thebizkit69u

charlietyra said:


> I think Dee Brown is an NBA player but not for the Bulls who have an abundance of undersized guards. I am not a big fan of Augustine. Good college player but does not have the skills or the toughness to do much in the league. Perhaps I still hold a grudge against him from the way Sean May made him his jailhouse b***h during the NCAA final game a couple of years ago.


 I would credit the refs with a huge assist for how well Sean May played in that game.


----------



## mizenkay

> "I'll bring size [and] versatility on the wing," Roy said. "I can guard anywhere from [small forward] to [point guard]. Offensively, I can create. I can make plays off the dribble and I can make plays off the ball."
> 
> Why the Bulls like him: He looks capable of giving Kirk Hinrich and Chris Duhon, the Bulls' sturdy but small guards, a break from defending opponents' shooting guards. Plus, Roy is on target when he says he can create off the dribble.
> 
> _*"My size and ability to handle the ball ... is pretty intriguing," Roy said. "It's definitely a mismatch for other teams."*_
> 
> *Why he's a risk?: The Bulls' biggest weakness was the absence of a post player. General manager John Paxson might decide that acquiring one through free agency or with the 16th pick gives him the flexibility to add Roy.*
> 
> _*This leads to another question: How would the addition of Roy affect Ben Gordon, who is eager to prove he has an all-around game? Paxson is weighing the potential predicament.*_
> 
> What are Roy's intangibles? Four years of college helped him build a sound repertoire on offense. He deferred to veteran players in college until he took over for the Huskies as a senior. At 210 pounds, Roy has an NBA body, and he should be able to withstand the league's rigorous nature in his first season.
> 
> Why he likes the Bulls: "They have the No. 2 pick, and they already went to the playoffs. They don't need a guy to come in and make this team turn around. They just need a guy to come and help them get over the hump to maybe start trying to win some championships."
> 
> *His analysis of his workout: "I shot the ball really well. I was very explosive off the dribble. I did nicely on the pick-and-roll. I think I could have focused a little more with a little more energy down the stretch."*





http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbrite,1,4280865.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## step

> Why he's a risk?: The Bulls' biggest weakness was the absence of a post player. General manager John Paxson might decide that acquiring one through free agency or with the 16th pick gives him the flexibility to add Roy.


Pretty much spot on, now the tough part is to decide which route to go to find that post player as all options are quite bleak imo.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/171sd9.htm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After an intense 1½-hour workout in front of Bulls officials Friday morning, a dehydrated James Augustine bent over in pain before he finally excused himself from a news conference.
Soaked in sweat, Dee Brown appeared only slightly less exhausted when he spoke moments earlier.

From the looks of the former Illinois teammates at the Berto Center, this NBA thing will be a tad more difficult than the last two seasons, when, along with current pros Luther Head and Deron Williams, they were the big men on campus with a national powerhouse.

"I've kind of worn down a little bit," conceded Augustine, who no doubt dropped a few of the 15 pounds he had gained since the close of last season. "But this is the time you have to fight through it."

The private workout was the 11th for Augustine in a matter of weeks. The Minnesota Timberwolves are next on his agenda, which includes six more visits before the June 28 NBA draft.

As for Brown, he plans to meet with Clippers officials Sunday in Los Angeles. He also has dates with the Seattle SuperSonics and Golden State Warriors next week.

What are the chances that either Brown or Augustine — or both — wind up in a Bulls uniform?

"I have no idea," said Augustine, a Lincoln-Way Central High School product who's expected to be off the board either late in the first round or early in Round 2. "I don't even know what my chances are in the draft. Nobody really tells me anything. I just travel and work as hard as possible and do the best I can. The rest will be determined by the teams."

The Bulls have a need for a mobile big man who is effective away from the basketball and runs the floor well. The Mokena native wouldn't mind staying close to home.

"I like them (the Bulls)," said Augustine, who scrimmaged against NBA players Brian Cook, Marcus Fizer and Luke Walton in preparation for the process. "I'm from Chicago, so obviously, I follow them. They're an up-and-coming team. They've been doing better and better every year."

Brown was set to leave Illinois one year ago, when he was a probable first-round pick. A broken foot prompted him to pull out of the draft and return to college for his final year of eligibility.

After a so-so senior year that saw his NBA stock decline somewhat, the 6-foot guard is expected to be taken in Round 2, if at all.

"I've been the underdog my whole career," said Brown, who trained twice a day at Illinois-Chicago in recent weeks. "People say, 'You're small,' and they say this. I just lay it on the line and play hard every rep."

Brown believes his quickness, energy and point guard skills made him a good fit for the Bulls, among other teams.

"They're the No. 1-ranked defense in (opponents') field-goal percentage in the NBA, and I come from a school where defense is the main thing," said Brown, a surprise visitor in that the Bulls had not announced his visit previously. "I've always had a tough, hard-nosed coach, and Scott Skiles is a tough, hard-nosed coach. And (general manager) John Paxson is an ex-player, so of course, I fit in well here. I fit in well with a lot of teams."

As a kid, Brown, who hails from Maywood and played high school ball at Proviso East, dreamed he would play with the Bulls one day.

"Chicago is my favorite team. It has been ever since I was little," Brown said. "I'm a big Michael Jordan fan. I'm a big Scottie Pippen fan. B.J. Armstrong ... all those guys I watched, so it's an honor to even work out for them."


----------



## truebluefan

mizenkay said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-060617bullsbrite,1,4280865.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


Wow. Good interview. Sounds good.


----------



## mizenkay

Daily Herald: Roy could be what Bulls need 





> “That’s a good feeling to come and know that the pressure’s not on me to score 25 points a night. *It’s just to come in and help the team do whatever it can to win games.”*






> “I shot the ball really well,” he said. “I was very explosive off the dribble. We were bringing it up from half court and attacking the guy in the paint.
> 
> “I think I was really nice in the pick-and-roll and things like that. I think late, there were some areas where I could have shot the ball a little better, focused a little more.”






> Roy was working against Switzerland’s 6-6 *Thabo Sefolosha*, an interesting player and a definite contender when the Bulls use the 16th pick of the first round. Sefolosha, 22, averaged 12.0 points for Angelico Biella in the Italian league last season.
> 
> “He’s a really good player,” Roy said. “He’s quick, but he’s crafty. He kind of has this slow dribble, then he kind of explodes. He’s extremely long. His wingspan is very long.”






> Saturday’s workout also included Connecticut power forward Hilton Armstrong and *two unidentified big men.* On Monday, the Bulls are scheduled to host Gonzaga’s Adam Morrison and Connecticut’s Rudy Gay.





two unidentified big men. sleuthy!


----------



## The ROY

Now if Roy said "If they need me to come here and score 25 a night, I can do that"

he woulda SOLD me...


----------



## mizenkay

VIDEO!

from the blazer workout last week featuring brandon roy, adam morrison and rudy gay.


----------



## Electric Slim

mizenkay said:


> VIDEO!
> 
> from the blazer workout last week featuring brandon roy, adam morrison and rudy gay.


Blazers.com >>>>>>>>>>>>> Bulls.com


----------



## mizenkay

Electric Slim said:


> Blazers.com >>>>>>>>>>>>> Bulls.com



it's astounding isn't it? completely agree.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

The ROY said:


> Now if Roy said "If they need me to come here and score 25 a night, I can do that"
> 
> he woulda SOLD me...


Yup, I wish he would have said that too.


----------



## Good Hope

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yup, I wish he would have said that too.


Don't sweat it.

He said up front what he is selling in one of his interviews -- perhaps the daily southtown?--he's selling maturity and safety. He's saying, what you need me to do, I'll do, because I know that basketball is a team game. He also said, "I can put up 12 a night and generally defer to the star, or I can put up 20 a night and be the star. What do you need me to do? I'll do it with a goal toward winning." 

Now, I'm not convinced that Roy is the way to go (Although the tape from Blazerland looked nice and generally shows that he comes as advertised). But he's selling himself, just like the others are. And he's staying on message. Poor Tyrus on the other hand, can't quite do that.


----------



## The ROY

problem with that is, we ALL know he wouldn't be happy playing a supporting role to Ben Gordon. Why draft a player #2 for them to come off the bench?


----------



## Good Hope

The ROY said:


> problem with that is, we ALL know he wouldn't be happy playing a supporting role to Ben Gordon. Why draft a player #2 for them to come off the bench?


Well, I wouldn't look at it as being a supporting role to Ben Gordon. I think it isn't hard to envision him playing anything from point to SF. Bye, bye Pargo. Bye, bye Pike. Bye, bye Basden. Duhon, say hello to the bench. 

Anyway, like I said, I'm not sold on drafting him. It would be complicated, to be sure. But his maturity makes the complications less of an issue. Again, comparing him to Tyrus, he comes out on top, since Tyrus also doesn't have a clear position on this team, but he doesn't seem as able to deal with the troubles that might arise would he be forced to do something he doesn't like or envision for himself.


----------



## theanimal23

Any idea how the Roy workout went other than his quotes about what he feels he can bring to the team? I wonder how Thabo vs Roy went down?


----------



## darlets

Good Hope said:


> Well, I wouldn't look at it as being a supporting role to Ben Gordon. I think it isn't hard to envision him playing anything from point to SF. Bye, bye Pargo. Bye, bye Pike. Bye, bye Basden. Duhon, say hello to the bench.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I'm not sold on drafting him. It would be complicated, to be sure. But his maturity makes the complications less of an issue. Again, comparing him to Tyrus, he comes out on top, since Tyrus also doesn't have a clear position on this team, but he doesn't seem as able to deal with the troubles that might arise would he be forced to do something he doesn't like or envision for himself.


Yeah, I don't really see the complexity as far as Ben, Kirk and Roy are concerned. It's more a case of the others (the reserves). It's more about match ups anyway. If Skiles can played small ball with 3 small guards on the court this season, then he can get Ben, Kirk and Roy on the court at the same time. As unpopular as seems, regardless of whether we draft Roy or not, we'll be playing alot of small ball next season too.

Noc is going to get minutes at PF and Skiles isn't going to put a big slow line up around him.


----------



## kulaz3000

darlets said:


> Yeah, I don't really see the complexity as far as Ben, Kirk and Roy are concerned. It's more a case of the others (the reserves). It's more about match ups anyway. If Skiles can played small ball with 3 small guards on the court this season, then he can get Ben, Kirk and Roy on the court at the same time. As unpopular as seems, regardless of whether we draft Roy or not, we'll be playing alot of small ball next season too.
> 
> Noc is going to get minutes at PF and Skiles isn't going to put a big slow line up around him.


Replace Roy with Brewer. Imagine. Hinrich. Gordon. Brewer. Noc. and Chandler on the court. Thats a super fast. super athletic. skilled. super long. defensive line up.


----------



## Rhyder

yodurk said:


> I have yet to see a single reporter who says that Pax is considering Bargnani at #2. However, it IS on record that Pax and/or scouts have made multiple trips to watch Bargnani play (according to the Benneton coach at least, and I also remember the local media reporting at least one scouting trip from earlier in the year).
> 
> So I'm keeping my fingers crossed...I'm hoping that Pax just literally hasn't made up his mind yet and is waiting to watch the other guys workout before making a final decision. Having Bargnani in for a workout doesn't sound feasible b/c of his Euroleague playoffs, so Pax might just be comparing other prospects to Bargnani based on his previous scouting.


The Billy Beane approach would be if Bulls management has already decided on Bargnani as #1 on their draft board, why bring him in to work him out and gain him more exposure? Sit back on your hands and hope Toronto or someone else interested in him doesn't draft/trade up to #1 and grab him ahead of the Bulls.

Of course, it's purely conjecture...

Have any other teams scheduled a workout with Bargnani or is he not able to make it here before draft time?


----------



## Zeb

What time is Morrison/Gay scheduled for today and when can we expect some news?


----------



## mizenkay

the Score just mentioned that Adam Morrison and Rudy Gay worked out today. Played a little clip from Morrison saying he'd love to play for a franchise with a winning tradition (or something like that). No details yet from the workout.


No mention of JJ Redick at all, who was scheduled to be there.


----------



## eljam

Overheard on sports Radio (Score or AM 1000, I can't remember...) that Rodney Carney was at today's workout as well. 

The SG pot gets another 'ingredient' thrown in...


----------



## mizenkay

finally the Brandon Roy interview from bulls.com

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/roy_060619.html


_*Bulls.com:* How would you compare your workout for the Bulls with those three other workouts?

*Roy:* “Today’s workout was slightly different. It was short—about 45 minutes to an hour—but it was extremely competitive with high intensity. There weren’t many breaks [for rest] in there. I think we got a few more breaks in Portland, so we were able to go a little harder for a longer amount of time. This was probably my toughest workout, and it was good, but it’s harder to gauge as well because down the stretch of it, guys were really starting to get tired.”_


----------



## The ROY

> Bulls.com: How do you think you might fit in with the current roster?
> Roy: “I think I’d fit in nicely as a wing who can bring some size at the two and the one, not only offensively but defensively too. I can be a big guy who can handle the ball and play alongside Ben Gordon as the one, as the two next to Kirk Hinrich, or as the three and play next to both of them. I think I can help out as a big perimeter defender and guard some of the bigger wings in the East to take some of that load off those guys. I would just do my best to step in and give the best effort that I have for the Bulls.”


I likes....


----------



## theanimal23

eljam said:


> Overheard on sports Radio (Score or AM 1000, I can't remember...) that Rodney Carney was at today's workout as well.
> 
> The SG pot gets another 'ingredient' thrown in...


I'm happy to hear that. Wow, Gay, Morrison, Carney, Foye, and Reddick? I wish I could have been a fly on that wall.

Carney is one of the guys I'd love to get in the late lottery or at 16. I really can't wait to hear what went on. I wish we had a reporter in there watching who can give us his/her take.


----------



## laso

theanimal23 said:


> I'm happy to hear that. Wow, Gay, Morrison, Carney, Foye, and Reddick? I wish I could have been a fly on that wall.
> 
> Carney is one of the guys I'd love to get in the late lottery or at 16. I really can't wait to hear what went on. I wish we had a reporter in there watching who can give us his/her take.


I think Carney may very well be there at 16...


----------



## The ROY

not while the hornets have #12 and #15


----------



## theanimal23

I agree. I see Orlando, Houston, NOK (he'd be great next to Paul) taking a look at him. I read somewhere, Phoenix was interested in him, and would like to trade up to grab him possibly. He'd be a great fit there too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

The ROY said:


> I likes....


Yeah, that's a perfect answer, isn't it? That's how I imagine him fitting in with us. I know interviews do not a basketball player make, but this kid is classy. 

I actually thought the whole interview was excellent. Man, I just like this kid.


----------



## mizenkay

the adam morrison experience at bulls.com

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/morrison_060619.html












_*Bulls.com:* You’ve gone against Rudy Gay in all three of your workouts before NBA teams so far. Do you feel that he’s helped raise the level of competitiveness in your sessions?

*Morrison:* “He’s a very good player obviously. We’ve both got our strengths and weaknesses and it’s fun going against a guy like that instead of coming in here putting all of the pressure on me going up against a so-called weaker player. Then, if you don’t perform, it really doesn’t look good. We’re both going to make plays on each other, but it’s fine and we just keep playing hard.”

*Bulls.com:* Both LaMarcus Aldridge and Tyrus Thomas have only agreed to individual workouts but you obviously haven’t shied away from some competition.

*Morrison:* “I don’t think there’s a reason to. Teams know how we can play before we even come in for a workout. So if a guy doesn’t perform or look his best and just has a decent showing, they still have an idea of what kind of player he is from the season. I don’t think that one workout will make or break you, so I don’t see a reason to hide away from anyone or anything. Me personally, I don’t look very good by myself. [Laughing] I look like a guy in the rec league shooting around by himself. I think it’s better for me to go against somebody.”_





i think it's kind of interesting that the bulls interviewer (adam) would bring up the fact that Tyrus and "LaMarcia" wouldn't go up against competition.


----------



## mizenkay

a berto stalker reports back at blogabull


:greatjob: joe!


----------



## BG7

So Gay was already signing his rookie contract?


----------



## LegoHat

I'm not advocating that we draft him, but Morrison seems like a really motivated guy who would fit in well here. I know he's had a history of not agreeing with coaches, but when you listen to him, it doesn't sound like it's going to be a problem. I think he'll accept his role on whichever team drafts him, and that he'll be in the running for rookie of the year.


----------



## LegoHat

The Charlotte Bobcats: Draft Central has some great workout photos online of Morrison and Brewer doing pushups, people being measured etc. It's worth a look.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

This is an extremely flawed way to view the NBA Draft, but I'm thinking of ideal draft pick pairs. Obviously, nobody is guaranteed to be at the spot, or a better player could slip (possibly Carney to 16).

#2 / #16
Aldridge (post scoring, mid-range scoring, but lacks intensity) / Sefolosha (never seen him play before, but supposedly a good defender, intense, physical, slasher)
Thomas (brings intensity, dunking, defense, blocking, rebounding) / Collins (plays PG with Gordon and a bit with Hinrich, good defender, big 2 on defense)
Roy (fantastic all around game, big 2, ready to produce, limited ceiling IMO) / Saer Sene (project, blocking, defense, rebounding, immense ceiling)

Again, this is really only for fun; there is little logic behind this other than to find two players who will fit the Bulls the best and balance each other. I'm not on any particular bandwagon and I wouldn't mind seeing any of these 3 (or Gay), so it's interesting to find a player at #16 who would fit both the draft pick and the Bulls. I think in the end, I'll take Gay as the best player in the draft and I would take him over Roy to guard big 2s, but I like Thomas (though his recent character has become an interesting red flag) and I believe Aldridge addresses the Bulls' needs the most.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...un20,1,3998819.story?coll=chi-sportsbulls-hed

Adam Morrison made plenty of highlight reels as the NCAA scoring champion, but the Gonzaga junior still has faced questions about his athleticism.

Rudy Gay, on the other hand, proved last season that he's an outstanding athlete but left doubts about his assertiveness.

Perceived weaknesses left both players with something to prove Monday when they worked out for Bulls general manager John Paxson and coach Scott Skiles.

Gay and Morrison were joined by Memphis' Rodney Carney, and the three players made up one of the more intriguing group of prospects to come through the Berto Center this month.

They're all small forwards, but Morrison and Gay had the best chance of getting the Bulls' attention for the No. 2 pick in the June 28 draft.

It's an uphill climb for both because the Bulls' real need is inside. The team already is deep at small forward with Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni.

Paxson and Skiles did not comment on the session--they have declined to comment on all workouts with draft prospects--but the players offered their evaluations. The workout, like previous sessions with draft prospects, was closed to the media.

Why the Bulls like Morrison and Gay: Morrison, nearly 6 feet 8 inches, is a great scorer. He is a threat from any spot on the floor, and he works hard for his shots.

He's always moving. If his offense translates in the NBA, he will make huge contributions. Gay has the potential to be a star and would give the Bulls' transition game a big boost. He is 6-8 and has a wingspan of 7-3.

Why scouts have doubts about Morrison: Morrison is a Type 1 diabetic, which has led to questions about whether he can hold up in the NBA. There are knocks on his athleticism, and his defense is considered suspect. Morrison said he gets pigeonholed because he's a scorer.

"I'm a little more athletic than people give me credit for, and I can move a little better than people give me credit for," he said. "I'm not the fastest guy, but I'm not like a Trogg out there."

For anyone wondering, Troggs are simple, stupid humanoid creatures, according to an Internet search that turned up a video game.

Why the scouts doubt Gay: He is fighting questions about his resolve. There is a belief he underachieved at Connecticut. He said he played within a system at Connecticut for the sake of the team.

"We had such a balanced team," he said. "We had a lot of great players. I led the team in scoring, a great team that was No. 1 most of the season.

"I think I did good in college, but I think I can do a lot better in the NBA."

Who will get picked ahead of the other, Morrison or Gay? It's too close to call. Gay was just outside the top five a month ago because of questions about his desire, but he's moving up quickly in workouts. Going head-to-head with Morrison has helped Gay.

The players have worked out together twice in front of general managers.

Morrison wanted to show he doesn't back away from a challenge.

"In the NBA, you're going to be playing against the best of the best, and these are the best of the best [players] coming out in the draft right now," Morrison said. "I might as well start doing it now.

"I can't go to a game and say, `I'm not going to play against Kobe [Bryant] tonight because he'll probably give me 40.'"

What about Carney? The 6-6 Carney has heard he will go as high as No. 6 and as low as No. 12. Either way, barring a trade, he is not on the Bulls' radar for the second or 16th pick.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

You know how Jordan popularized baggy shorts, and Iverson the cornrow look, and Kobe the Peter Pan tights?


I think Morrison is going to give it a shot to make hair nets and name tags all the rage.


----------



## giusd

Am i the only one who thinks morrison looks like one of the Ramones?

david


----------



## kulaz3000

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/video.asp?category=bulls

some videos of the players that have worked out for the bulls. pretty much the same as the interview transcripts. but its always interesting to see it in person. get a different perspective.


----------



## kulaz3000

"basically" what Gay is trying to say is "basically" he has no idea what his "basically" talking about.


----------



## smARTmouf

I would LOVE to know James Whites measurements and athletic testing....


Vertical especially.


----------



## theanimal23

mrZ35 at RealGM says Tyrus worked out again for Chicago 

Can anyone confirm this with their local sports news? I'm an out of towner, so I don't get Chicago's Comcast Network.


----------



## The ROY

theanimal23 said:


> mrZ35 at RealGM says Tyrus worked out again for Chicago
> 
> Can anyone confirm this with their local sports news? I'm an out of towner, so I don't get Chicago's Comcast Network.


yeah, it was on sportsnite at 6:30


----------



## rlucas4257

mizenkay said:


> the adam morrison experience at bulls.com
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/morrison_060619.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Bulls.com:* You’ve gone against Rudy Gay in all three of your workouts before NBA teams so far. Do you feel that he’s helped raise the level of competitiveness in your sessions?
> 
> *Morrison:* “He’s a very good player obviously. We’ve both got our strengths and weaknesses and it’s fun going against a guy like that instead of coming in here putting all of the pressure on me going up against a so-called weaker player. Then, if you don’t perform, it really doesn’t look good. We’re both going to make plays on each other, but it’s fine and we just keep playing hard.”
> 
> *Bulls.com:* Both LaMarcus Aldridge and Tyrus Thomas have only agreed to individual workouts but you obviously haven’t shied away from some competition.
> 
> *Morrison:* “I don’t think there’s a reason to. Teams know how we can play before we even come in for a workout. So if a guy doesn’t perform or look his best and just has a decent showing, they still have an idea of what kind of player he is from the season. I don’t think that one workout will make or break you, so I don’t see a reason to hide away from anyone or anything. Me personally, I don’t look very good by myself. [Laughing] I look like a guy in the rec league shooting around by himself. I think it’s better for me to go against somebody.”_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's kind of interesting that the bulls interviewer (adam) would bring up the fact that Tyrus and "LaMarcia" wouldn't go up against competition.



This kid is going to make it. I just have a feeling.


----------



## thebullybully

giusd said:


> Am i the only one who thinks morrison looks like one of the Ramones?
> 
> david



Hair? yes. 

Perv-stache? No.


----------



## kulaz3000

theanimal23 said:


> mrZ35 at RealGM says Tyrus worked out again for Chicago
> 
> Can anyone confirm this with their local sports news? I'm an out of towner, so I don't get Chicago's Comcast Network.


Thomas cut his previous work out with the bulls short. so im guessing his going back to do a full work out... i wouldn't make a big deal out of it in terms of bulls wanting him. if anything i think Thomas and his agent don't feel satisfied with how it went and wants another go..


----------



## TripleDouble

Has there been any articles about Gay's workout?


----------



## theanimal23

kulaz3000 said:


> Thomas cut his previous work out with the bulls short. so im guessing his going back to do a full work out... i wouldn't make a big deal out of it in terms of bulls wanting him. if anything i think Thomas and his agent don't feel satisfied with how it went and wants another go..


Valid points. I was just thinking about that possibility of Tyrus being guaranteed a spot in the top 3.


----------



## The Krakken

TripleDouble said:


> Has there been any articles about Gay's workout?


The fact that there hasn't been is very telling.


----------



## The ROY

TripleDouble said:


> Has there been any articles about Gay's workout?


nope...

when they showed him on channel 7...all we saw was him walking out the door...

after that they focused on morrison and he said a few things...

no emphasis on gay at all


----------



## kulaz3000

The Krakken said:


> The fact that there hasn't been is very telling.


if your talking about in terms of feedback from the bulls camp on Gay. then i don't think its that telling because bulls are usually and continue to always be descreet in terms of telling people who they like and favour. hardly anything seems to get leaked. hardly ever hear skiles or paxson giving defenitive answers regarding potential rookies..


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

kulaz3000 said:


> Thomas cut his previous work out with the bulls short. so im guessing his going back to do a full work out... i wouldn't make a big deal out of it in terms of bulls wanting him. if anything i think Thomas and his agent don't feel satisfied with how it went and wants another go..


 I think it's a big deal. Why work out for a team if you've already received a promise? You're only risking injury, or worse, showing a big flaw. The only conclusions I can draw are that he was promised by Charlotte and he's trying to improve his stock OR the Bulls are drafting him for a big trade to take place in July but are scouting him just in case the trade falls through. Whichever way you slice it, I don't think Paxson is sold on him just yet.


----------



## kulaz3000

sp00k said:


> I think it's a big deal. Why work out for a team if you've already received a promise? You're only risking injury, or worse, showing a big flaw. The only conclusions I can draw are that he was promised by Charlotte and he's trying to improve his stock OR the Bulls are drafting him for a big trade to take place in July but are scouting him just in case the trade falls through. Whichever way you slice it, I don't think Paxson is sold on him just yet.


i agree to a certain extent. thats why i think the whole thing about him being promised was bogus by his agent to keep his status in the top 3.


----------



## The ROY

Well..he had to come back for a 2nd workout regardless....

I think (according to articles) Pax is already sold...

Now the question is, will he TRADE him?

It sounds like the decision is, draft Roy and trade him to LA or draft Thomas and keep him..


----------



## mizenkay

i emailed *mike mcgraw* about the so-called promise and whether he had any inkling of skiles' and pax's thinking right now (are they on the same page?):



_No, I don't think they gave Thomas a promise, although he is probably still their likely pick. One theory I heard is maybe he just doesn't want to play for Portland. (He's not the only one).

Don't know about Scott and John being on the same page. Scott didn't scout anyone, so he probably defers to the personnel experts. *I do know that they've been discussing every possibility.* Some days they like Thomas best, other days they like Roy best._


----------



## The ROY

You ARE MIKE! stop lying to us MIZ!

anyway, I wonder who those other players are that don't wanna play in Portland?

Thing is, they say Tyrus recieved a promise from someone in the top 3. Why workout for the Bulls AGAIN then?

They're taking that kid


----------



## darlets

The ROY said:


> You ARE MIKE! stop lying to us MIZ!
> 
> anyway, I wonder who those other players are that don't wanna play in Portland?
> 
> Thing is, they say Tyrus recieved a promise from someone in the top 3. Why workout for the Bulls AGAIN then?
> 
> They're taking that kid


They were discussing this on the other board, draft express is going to post an update today or tomorrow which will shed some light on it. The guy who works there that posted it wouldn't elaborate.


----------



## El Chapu

Who knows? Maybe the Bulls want to trade down and still get Tyrus Thomas. If he refuses to work out for the Blazers, I think that sends the message "I dont want to play for you, leave me alone, dont even bother trying to pick me up". 

So say, we trade down to the Hawks spot (Childress for backup SG and other chips, for example) and there is a great chance he is there. Toronto likes Bargnani. Atlanta would take Aldridge. Bobcats going with Roy or Morrison. Then Portland getting the other one, or Gay. And then we could still get Pax's guy (if its Thomas). 

I think his attitude is definetely going to alienate a lot of people, so it isnt a long shot to see him falling between 5 and 7.


----------



## darlets

I think if Paxson likes a big on one of the teams 5-9 he'll go #2 and #16 for Big and pick and take Roy or Brewer. I'm not convince Paxson wants to make our team younger and two draft picks will do that.


----------



## kulaz3000

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

confirmation of Tyrus Thomas re workout for the bulls.


----------



## ace20004u

Some interesting speculation. I can understand Thomas not wanting to workout for Portland but what about the Charlotte workout he blew off as well? Seems like that would be an ideal fit if he isn't rafted by the Bulls. Something is up and people are being tight lipped about it.


----------



## The ROY

ace20004u said:


> Some interesting speculation. I can understand Thomas not wanting to workout for Portland but what about the Charlotte workout he blew off as well? Seems like that would be an ideal fit if he isn't rafted by the Bulls. Something is up and people are being tight lipped about it.


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING!


----------



## ScottMay

ace20004u said:


> Some interesting speculation. I can understand Thomas not wanting to workout for Portland but what about the Charlotte workout he blew off as well? Seems like that would be an ideal fit if he isn't rafted by the Bulls. Something is up and people are being tight lipped about it.


I don't think Charlotte needs a 3/4 -- Gerald Wallace is the closest thing to Kirilenko you'll find, and they seem pretty happy with Okafor/May. They need an off-guard in the worst way, so Roy's the natural fit (or maybe Morrison/Gay if they feel they can play the two, or if they want to have Wallace guard 2s).

I think Thomas's reps know this, and they're desperate not to have him end up in Portland (which could use help at every single position).


----------



## The ROY

ScottMay said:


> Gerald Wallace is the closest thing to Kirilenko you'll find


Nope..

Josh Smith


----------



## ace20004u

The ROY said:


> Nope..
> 
> Josh Smith


actually I agree that Wallace is more AK like. Still, seems like Thomas would want to come in and workout regardless, there is always room for a 3/4 hybrid with incredible explosiveness.


----------



## kulaz3000

The ROY said:


> Nope..
> 
> Josh Smith


lets just say there is only one AK47. I think he is a reincarnation of Pippen. Pippen remix if you will. 

Ak47 can just flat play any position from 1 to 5. like pippen can. maybe not as good of a play maker. but he can definitly make plays for others. doesn't overally look for his own shot. plays within the game. can change the game without scoring a single bucket. but he has to definitly be more assertive at times similar to pippen sometimes he wasn't assertive enough. but his excuse was he had jordan. AK47 doesn't have an excuse.. i think has the potential and skill set to be a hall of famer. his like an swiss army knife(or more like a russian version). has it all.


----------



## kulaz3000

ace20004u said:


> actually I agree that Wallace is more AK like. Still, seems like Thomas would want to come in and workout regardless, there is always room for a 3/4 hybrid with incredible explosiveness.


i don't think i can agree on the wallace on ak47 comparison. wallace is more of a roamer/gambler type defender. his not a good face up/one on one defender he lapses alot. but thats because he roams alot from the weak side to block or gambles no the premetier to get steals. kind of like larry hughes. his not what you would call a good defender. he just gets alot of steals because he gambles on defense. which mean the times when the gamble doesn't pay off he sacrafise an open shot. i rather a good face up defender like hinrich. i hate how his defense is so underated. he should have atleast made it to the second team all defensive squad.


----------



## The ROY

Smith putting up Numerous 17 pt, 6 blk, 7 reb, 3 stl type statlines last year...

i saw nice triple double type numbers from wallace..but NOTHING like the ones smith posted


----------



## BG7

Tyrus Thomas=Luol Deng

Bulls use Duhon, Sweetney, 16, and future seconds to move up to 7.

Take Bargnani 2 (whom draftexpress thinks will workout for us!), and then Thomas at 7.


----------



## theanimal23

Who else do we have left to workout? I feel like we've worked out a lot of guys already, especially the guys who we will consider at 2, and those who could and will be around at 16. 

Few 2nd rounders I'd love to look at: Denham Brown, Bobby Jones, James White, JP Batista. If we got 2 Bigs, I'd love to get an early 2nd round pick to grab Brown or Jones. If there is a 'big' who slips, like Paul Davis, I think we could exchange a 2nd rounder or give up cash to get a guy like him. It'd be worth it.


----------



## BG7

theanimal23 said:


> Who else do we have left to workout? I feel like we've worked out a lot of guys already, especially the guys who we will consider at 2, and those who could and will be around at 16.
> 
> Few 2nd rounders I'd love to look at: Denham Brown, Bobby Jones, James White, JP Batista. If we got 2 Bigs, I'd love to get an early 2nd round pick to grab Brown or Jones. If there is a 'big' who slips, like Paul Davis, I think we could exchange a 2nd rounder or give up cash to get a guy like him. It'd be worth it.


Maybe do a super workout for like saturday, feauting Adam Morrison, Brandon Roy, Rodney Carney, Rudy Gay, and Ronnie Brewer, and then do another superworkout on Sunday/Monday, with Andrea Bargnani, Saer Sene, LaMarcus Aldridge, and Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## mizenkay

file it under "better late than never"

*the rudy gay interview at bulls.com*












_*Bulls.com:* Have you talked with former UConn star Ben Gordon much throughout this process?

*Gay:* “I spoke to him before the season, but not since then. He basically said it’s one of the best jobs in the world to have, but you’ve got to work hard and pay your dues. He loves what he’s doing and where he’s at and wished me the best of luck with everything.”

*Bulls.com:* What’s your impression of John Paxson and Scott Skiles now that you’ve spent some time with them?

*Gay:* “They both seem like they are good guys who are serious about what they do. I think Coach Skiles is a stern coach, much like Coach Calhoun at UConn. I’d love to play for him. He wants to get the best out of his players, so that’s what he’s going to do.”

*Bulls.com:* Have you thought much about how you might fit in with the current roster here in Chicago?

*Gay:* “Not really. I think that this team has a versatile player in Luol Deng, but I think I could come in and do a lot of the same things that he does to help the team.”_



http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/gay_060621.html


----------



## mizenkay

a LaMarcus Aldridge interview from The Score:

http://670thescore.com/includes/news_items/36/1081/aldridge.mp3


----------



## laso

> Bulls.com: What parts of your game come across well during workouts like these?
> Gay: “I think the biggest thing is my ability to get to the basket and my athleticism around the basket.”


That's exactly what we need on this team, athleticism and someone to go to the basket.


----------



## BenDengGo

mizenkay said:


> a LaMarcus Aldridge interview from The Score:
> 
> http://670thescore.com/includes/news_items/36/1081/aldridge.mp3



he talks like if he was drunk


----------



## OziBull

LOL i chuckled a bit when i heard him speak at the start too very slurey

He seems like a really nice guy.

I laughed when they asked him about the stare he got from skiles at dinner there was many laughs in the studio and Aldridge basically said he was crapping himself, he wasnt sure if he spilt soup on himself or something :clap: But said he was comfortable with him now and really likes him


----------



## jbulls

mizenkay said:


> a LaMarcus Aldridge interview from The Score:
> 
> http://670thescore.com/includes/news_items/36/1081/aldridge.mp3


Did he really just say that Will Purdue was a "great player"? Ick.


----------



## BG7

Does LaMarcus know something we don't know? I will be a center.......I thought he was going to play powerforward on most teams. I can play some forward next to Tyson Chandler....


----------



## The Krakken

laso said:


> That's exactly what we need on this team, athleticism and someone to go to the basket.


Precisely why he's #1 on my draft board.

Deng+explosive athleticsim and attacking the basket? Gay.

Sign me up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp





LSU’s Tyrus Thomas was back at the Berto Center on Tuesday to complete his predraft workout for the Bulls.

Thomas was originally in town last Thursday, but he cut his session short after about 35 minutes because of an upset stomach. No word on whether Thomas had any competition at his workout, since the Bulls never officially announced that it was taking place.

Thomas canceled a workout in Portland that was scheduled for Tuesday. A Blazers staff member told the Oregonian newspaper the team was informed by one of Thomas’ agents that the 6-foot-8 forward had a promise to be chosen by a team with one of the top three picks. Portland has the No. 4 selection in the June 28 NBA Draft.

That bit of information led to internet rumors that the Bulls had either promised to select Thomas with the No. 2 pick or had a trade in place with some team that will choose Thomas.

A Bulls source said the team has not promised Thomas anything and there have been no serious trade talks regarding the No. 2 pick.

Of course, Thomas still appears to be the Bulls’ leading candidate for the second pick, though Washington guard Brandon Roy, Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge and Gonzaga forward Adam Morrison are still under consideration.

Neither Brian Elfus or Mike Siegel from Thomas’ management team responded to phone messages.

Bargnani wins title: Benetton Treviso clinched the Italian league championship on Tuesday with a 69-68 victory over Climamio Bologna, winning the series 3-1.

That means Benetton’s Andrea Bargnani can now concentrate on the NBA Draft. The 7-foot forward averaged 14.3 points and 6.0 rebounds in the series, impressive for a 20-year-old competing against older players.

Bargnani’s strong performance in the playoffs adds credibility to the notion that Toronto is prepared to take him with the No. 1 pick next week.

As a side note, Italian league runner-up Climamio featured former Illinois guard Kiwane Garris and ex-Bulls center Dalibor Bagaric.

A Swift observation: Some draft observers like to compare Tyrus Thomas to Stromile Swift, probably because both are power forwards from LSU who turned pro early.

Swift, now playing for Houston, was the No. 2 pick of the 2000 draft and has been disappointing in the NBA, with career averages of 9.0 points and 4.9 rebounds.

Former LSU player Collis Temple, who was Thomas’ AAU coach, made this comparison between Thomas and Swift in the New Orleans Times-Picayune:

“Some tall guys can defend and some have an edge,” Temple said. “It’s an aggressiveness. Bill Russell had an edge. Wilt Chamberlain was a great center, but he didn’t block as many shots as Russell because Russell had that edge.

“Stromile didn’t have that edge. If he did, instead of being a $20 million NBA guy, he’d be making $80 million. (Thomas has) got a warrior’s mentality — ‘I’m going defend my basket, defend my team, defend my country.’æ”

Morrison at the bat: Gonzaga’s Adam Morrison took batting practice at Wrigley Field last weekend before one of the Cubs-Tigers games.

“It was fun to take BP with those guys,” he said after working out for the Bulls on Monday. “I was just trying not to embarrass myself. I was getting them out of the infield, but the only ones they showed (on television) were the slow dribblers.”

Morrison was asked how much baseball experience he brought to the batting cage.

“I played three years, batted ninth and played right field,” he said. “So that gives you a taste of how good I was.”


----------



## theanimal23

Did we or are we going to work out Pat O'Bryant?


----------



## such sweet thunder

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp
> 
> 
> “I played three years, batted ninth and played right field,” he said. “So that gives you a taste of how good I was.”


You wouldn't draft him because of it, but the guy handles the media better than any draft pick in recent memory.


----------



## darlets

such sweet thunder said:


> You wouldn't draft him because of it, but the guy handles the media better than any draft pick in recent memory.


I liked his quote about going against competition because he doesn't look very good playing by himself. Just like a guy in a rec league shooting jumpers.


----------



## MikeDC

There's a long interview with Pax here 10+ minutes
http://wgntv.trb.com/

In it, he says he thinks they're pretty much done working out the major prospects. I assume that means they're not getting Bargnani in. Unless Bargnani just flat out refused, I think that's pretty much gross negligence.


----------



## ScottMay

MikeDC said:


> There's a long interview with Pax here 10+ minutes
> http://wgntv.trb.com/
> 
> In it, he says he thinks they're pretty much done working out the major prospects. I assume that means they're not getting Bargnani in. Unless Bargnani just flat out refused, I think that's pretty much gross negligence.





> Andrea Bargnani: The 7-footer from Italy will be in New York this weekend for a physical exam and to meet with some interested teams. The Bulls won't make the trip because they have scouted him several times, Paxson said. Last week, Bulls assistant Ron Adams went to Italy to take another look.


 

I think *this* is the official sign we're not drafting Bargnani. Pax isn't going to take a guy he hasn't seen in person; not even for the "getting to know you" session that he speaks so highly of in today's bulls.com piece. I'd love to know why Pax or even one of his deputies can't take out half a day to fly to NY to sit with Bargnani for a few minutes.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...2bulls,1,1001727.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

The good news is that Pax comes across in this piece as being interested in a bunch of guys, not just Thomas/Aldridge. The bad news is that the Bulls don't seem to have any interest whatsoever in Bargnani, which is disappointing from a personnel standpoint and unforgiveable from a tactical one.


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> There's a long interview with Pax here 10+ minutes
> http://wgntv.trb.com/
> 
> In it, he says he thinks they're pretty much done working out the major prospects. I assume that means they're not getting Bargnani in. Unless Bargnani just flat out refused, I think that's pretty much gross negligence.


two interesting points i gathered from the interview. just my points of view.

1. i think the player that paxson is unsure about coming on sunday seems to be Bargnani. He seemed uncertained if he'd come or not but didn't seem too interested by his tone of voice.

2. he keep reiterating the fact that he likes the core group of "young" guys. and that he won't nesscarily need veterans. So many he won't sign too many free agents. and just let the young players gun it out themsevles. or maybe Jerry Reinsdorf gave him orders to be cheap on the money and just wait to resign our own young guys instead of paying free agents.

Can't wait to see how it all pans out. Hell. I wish the next season starts already..


----------



## TripleDouble

ScottMay said:


> I think *this* is the official sign we're not drafting Bargnani. Pax isn't going to take a guy he hasn't seen in person; not even for the "getting to know you" session that he speaks so highly of in today's bulls.com piece. I'd love to know why Pax or even one of his deputies can't take out half a day to fly to NY to sit with Bargnani for a few minutes.
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...2bulls,1,1001727.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> The good news is that Pax comes across in this piece as being interested in a bunch of guys, not just Thomas/Aldridge. The bad news is that the Bulls don't seem to have any interest whatsoever in Bargnani, which is disappointing from a personnel standpoint and unforgiveable from a tactical one.


How are you so certain that Paxson was not so impressed with Bargnani that he doesn't need to see any more of him?


----------



## The ROY

I'm pretty sure he's impressed with Bargnani...hell we all are and he's a better talent evaluator

I think the obvious is that he's COLANGELO's though...

Pax knows the deal


----------



## ScottMay

TripleDouble said:


> How are you so certain that Paxson was not so impressed with Bargnani that he doesn't need to see any more of him?


It's not whether Pax is impressed with him. It's the importance the Bulls place on the face-to-face meeting (as they should). I strongly doubt that Adams was able to meet with Bargnani when he was in the middle of the Italian championships, and they apparently aren't going to meet with him when he finally gets to the States. 

If Bargnani hasn't actually sat down and interviewed with the Bulls, they aren't going to draft him imo.


----------



## TripleDouble

ScottMay said:


> It's not whether Pax is impressed with him. It's the importance the Bulls place on the face-to-face meeting (as they should). I strongly doubt that Adams was able to meet with Bargnani when he was in the middle of the Italian championships, and they apparently aren't going to meet with him when he finally gets to the States.
> 
> If Bargnani hasn't actually sat down and interviewed with the Bulls, they aren't going to draft him imo.


So why wouldn't Paxson want to go in your opinion? Is he just lazy? Did he forget about Bargnani?


----------



## MikeDC

The ROY said:


> I'm pretty sure he's impressed with Bargnani...hell we all are and he's a better talent evaluator
> 
> I think the obvious is that he's COLANGELO's though...
> 
> Pax knows the deal


Doesn't matter. If Bargnani will meet with the Bulls, then it's just due diligence to get him in and do everything you can with him. If nothing else, a team can benefit by getting a closer look at future opposition.


----------



## TripleDouble

MikeDC said:


> Doesn't matter. If Bargnani will meet with the Bulls, then it's just due diligence to get him in and do everything you can with him. If nothing else, a team can benefit by getting a closer look at future opposition.


Again, do you think Paxson is just being lazy? 

I have to think that Paxson has seen enough -- either he's so impressed that he knows he'll take Bargnani if available or he was not impressed by Bargnani at all.


----------



## MikeDC

TripleDouble said:


> So why wouldn't Paxson want to go in your opinion? Is he just lazy? Did he forget about Bargnani?


It's honestly a complete mystery to me. Like I said, I can't think of any fathomable reason he wouldn't want to go. I mean seriously... is there one? There's no downside to talking to the guy.


----------



## laso

ScottMay said:


> I think *this* is the official sign we're not drafting Bargnani. Pax isn't going to take a guy he hasn't seen in person; not even for the "getting to know you" session that he speaks so highly of in today's bulls.com piece. I'd love to know why Pax or even one of his deputies can't take out half a day to fly to NY to sit with Bargnani for a few minutes.
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...2bulls,1,1001727.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> The good news is that Pax comes across in this piece as being interested in a bunch of guys, not just Thomas/Aldridge. The bad news is that the Bulls don't seem to have any interest whatsoever in Bargnani, which is disappointing from a personnel standpoint and unforgiveable from a tactical one.


I think Paxson is taking Gay. "He's as talented as they get in this draft."


----------



## MikeDC

TripleDouble said:


> Again, do you think Paxson is just being lazy?
> 
> I have to think that Paxson has seen enough -- either he's so impressed that he knows he'll take Bargnani if available or he was not impressed Bargnani at all. In either case, it is rational not to go.


I don't buy that. It's not rational to be so impressed you'd automatically take a guy you haven't even talked to. And it's not rational to be so unimpressed with a guy who's about to go number one in the draft that you don't even want to talk to him.

Do I think it's laziness? I don't know if it's laziness so much as close-mindedness (assuming Bargnani hasn't just refused to talk to the Bulls at all). Pax saw the kid months ago, and maybe he thinks he knows what's there. Maybe he's just gaga over Thomas and that's that. I don't know. Like I said, I don't see a rational reason not to do it.

Even if the benefit is relatively low of doing it, the cost is essentially zero. And even a small benefit outweighs a zero cost. Hell, if nothing else it'll throw a little uncertainty our intentions, something Pax typically seems loathe to do.


----------



## The ROY

laso said:


> I think Paxson is taking Gay. "He's as talented as they get in this draft."


ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TripleDouble

MikeDC said:


> I don't buy that. It's not rational to be so impressed you'd automatically take a guy you haven't even talked to. And it's not rational to be so unimpressed with a guy who's about to go number one in the draft that you don't even want to talk to him.
> 
> Do I think it's laziness? I don't know if it's laziness so much as close-mindedness (assuming Bargnani hasn't just refused to talk to the Bulls at all). Pax saw the kid months ago, and maybe he thinks he knows what's there. Maybe he's just gaga over Thomas and that's that. I don't know. Like I said, I don't see a rational reason not to do it.
> 
> Even if the benefit is relatively low of doing it, the cost is essentially zero. And even a small benefit outweighs a zero cost. Hell, if nothing else it'll throw a little uncertainty our intentions, something Pax typically seems loathe to do.


As you can see, I edited away the rational part of my post. I agree that Paxson should give himself every opportunity to see what the fuss is about with Bargnani. 

On the other hand, I disagree that it is not rational to not talk to a guy you're are sold on. After seeing Lebron in HS, I don't think any amount of ineloquence, arrogance, stupidity or an other conceivable thing that could be conveyed during an interview could convince me not to draft Lebron.


----------



## El Chapu

If Pax indeed likes Bargnani the player, and he is there when the Bulls pick because the Raps went another route, I think he will take him no matter if he didnt get to talk with him in New York. And I dont know if someone from the Bulls' staff didnt talk to him in Italy. If we are indeed high on Bargnani, its better to play it this way.


----------



## TripleDouble

El Chapu said:


> If Pax indeed likes Bargnani the player, and he is there when the Bulls pick because the Raps went another route, I think he will take him no matter if he didnt get to talk with him in New York. And I dont know if someone from the Bulls' staff didnt talk to him in Italy. If we are indeed high on Bargnani, its better to play it this way.


Very true. With the Charlotte - Toronto rumor floating around, Paxson could very well be laying low on Bargnani trying to convince Toronto that it is ok to trade down and draft Bargnani at 3.


----------



## laso

TripleDouble said:


> Very true. With the Charlotte - Toronto rumor floating around, Paxson could very well be laying low on Bargnani trying to convince Toronto that it is ok to trade down and draft Bargnani at 3.


Yep. You wouldn't want to say "we love this guy" cause you're sure you wouldn't get him.


----------



## Good Hope

MikeDC said:


> I don't buy that. It's not rational to be so impressed you'd automatically take a guy you haven't even talked to. And it's not rational to be so unimpressed with a guy who's about to go number one in the draft that you don't even want to talk to him.
> 
> Do I think it's laziness? I don't know if it's laziness so much as close-mindedness (assuming Bargnani hasn't just refused to talk to the Bulls at all). Pax saw the kid months ago, and maybe he thinks he knows what's there. Maybe he's just gaga over Thomas and that's that. I don't know. Like I said, I don't see a rational reason not to do it.
> 
> Even if the benefit is relatively low of doing it, the cost is essentially zero. And even a small benefit outweighs a zero cost. Hell, if nothing else it'll throw a little uncertainty our intentions, something Pax typically seems loathe to do.


I shouldn't do this, but I'll just make this comment once, and then vanish into my desperate obsession about this draft...

Mike, you have awesome skills at analysis, and a penchant for analyzing people's motives, but you really have to cool it when it comes to deciding on things like this, saying, there's no excuse for Paxson not going to this session. There are alot of possible reasons why the arrangement may not be satisfactory for him. They've been there in Europe. Pax himself went several times, as I recall. He's surely had opportunities to speak with him there. It looks as though Bargnani is not going to do individual workouts. To stand in line and shake the guy's hand may not be his best use of time, at this point. He speaks pretty positively of Bargnani in the article. I mean, the guy went out of his way to bring Nocioni on board. He's not afraid of International players. But he wants guys who aren't afraid to fight. I think that's number one with him. I'm not saying he's dismissed Bargnani, but he does emphasize Bargnani's skill is staying on the perimeter and shooting, better than any other 7 footer he knows. He sees his good points, but he is going to evaluate them from his point of view and for the sake of the team he's trying to build, and not just in a vacuum. 

Anyway, I'm speculating. So are you. Let's just keep it at that, and we'll see how things fall out. Not satisfying our curiosity about Bargnani isn't a crime, and it's certainly a little over the top to say that because our curiosity isn't satisfied, Pax has failed to do his job.

My two cents.

Back to the regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## BG7

Hmm, watching that inteview, I thought he was talking about Bargnani coming in on Sunday, but if he's in new york, then that won't be the case. Who is the mystery man for the sunday workout thats a longshot? Is it Patrick O'Bryant?


----------



## SALO

Thabo interview 

For some reason I can't copy quotes from the interview, but what I found interesting was out of all the players he's worked out with, he said he was most impressed with Brandon Roy. He also liked Cedric Simmons. But later on in the interview he says he competed against Rudy Gay, but he didn't mention Gay as one of the guys he was impressed with.

Overall, what I took from the interview is that the kid is ok with just being a role player. A guy that does whatever the team needs from him. When asked what he needs to improve on, he said everything. Hopefully he could be our Boris Diaw type guy if we take him at #16.


----------



## ScottMay

TripleDouble said:


> Very true. With the Charlotte - Toronto rumor floating around, Paxson could very well be laying low on Bargnani trying to convince Toronto that it is ok to trade down and draft Bargnani at 3.


If Bargnani is in fact the guy Pax wants, then he should be talking to Bryan Colangelo and figuring out what it would take for the Bulls to move up to #1. Plain and simple. Don't play possum. Duhon and the #2 for Alvin Williams and the #1 plus a 2008 top-5 protected pick ought to get it done.

Trying to misdirect the Raptors by not putting Bargnani through the same song-and-dance we've put every other possible draft pick through for three years is just too obvious. But let's say it works, and it turns out that Bargnani is a terrible fit for the Bulls, personality-wise. He fails the Skiles staring test. He feels miserable about leaving Italy. He's a Democrat. What then?

I think Bargnani is an immense talent, but there are question marks, and I wouldn't want the Bulls to draft him if they hadn't reached a certain comfort level with the guy.


----------



## MikeDC

Good Hope said:


> I shouldn't do this, but I'll just make this comment once, and then vanish into my desperate obsession about this draft...
> 
> Mike, you have awesome skills at analysis, and a penchant for analyzing people's motives, but you really have to cool it when it comes to deciding on things like this, saying, there's no excuse for Paxson not going to this session.


Or what? I'm not allowed to draw a conclusion? Obviously Paxson has his reasons, I'm just stating my opinion that I don't see a reasonable reason out there. I mean, we're talking about the potential top pick in the draft here. If you disagree, that's cool. I'm not slaming anyone's right to their own opinion or anything, which you seem to be doing.



> There are alot of possible reasons why the arrangement may not be satisfactory for him.


The arrangement with Aldridge wasn't "satisfactory" to Pax either, but they still brought him in for a look...



> They've been there in Europe. Pax himself went several times, as I recall. He's surely had opportunities to speak with him there. It looks as though Bargnani is not going to do individual workouts.


... even though the Bulls (including Pax IIRC) had extensively scouted him ahead of time and he refused anything but individual workouts.



> To stand in line and shake the guy's hand may not be his best use of time, at this point.


That'd seem to be a rather unlikely scenario, although you'll note that in my original post I did point out pretty much the same thing (so again, I'm not sure why I'm getting that kind of ire) At least the article says he wants to meet with interested teams. I'll take the common interpretation of that and assume he's really interested in meeting. 

By the way, are teams allowed to talk to draft prospects before the end of the season (ie when Pax went before). I thought that was a rule about college players at least. I don't know if that rule applies to foreign players eligible for the draft, but I'd have to assume it would given the various indirect lengths Colangelo has gone to ferret out guys close to Bargnani.

In any case, like Pax said in the interview, the workouts are over except for one left with 'no one you've heard of' (or something he said to that effect) and all that's left is the talking. That's important, but this is 2006. Get a cell phone and a notebook with a DVD player. Take the guys you need to talk to with you. Being out of touch is NOT an issue.



> He speaks pretty positively of Bargnani in the article. I mean, the guy went out of his way to bring Nocioni on board. He's not afraid of International players.


I'm not saying he necessarily is, but Noc was a very different player with a very different level of risk and from a very different background. I don't necessarily think Noc makes a difference one way or another.



> But he wants guys who aren't afraid to fight.


And he's going to get a good sense of that by giving up another opportunity to find out? That's precisely what doesn't make much sense to me. Especially given the context of Bargnani, who by most accounts I've read has just gotten his first really serious dose of high level playoff basketball and has been playing stronger inside. 

And he's a 19 or 20 year old kid. I'm just pointing out there are a lot of things in play. Even if Pax talked to him 5 months ago, it'd still be useful to get a sense of what he's got to say now. 



> I think that's number one with him. I'm not saying he's dismissed Bargnani, but he does emphasize Bargnani's skill is staying on the perimeter and shooting, better than any other 7 footer he knows. He sees his good points, but he is going to evaluate them from his point of view and for the sake of the team he's trying to build, and not just in a vacuum.


I don't have any problem with that at all. I'm not sold that Bargnani is even the right guy to take. That's not my issue. My issue is that to actually evaluate him, you should get all the info you can reasonably get, and Pax doesn't seem to be doing that. And sorry, but I don't see any logic in that. 

Look, it's very possible that it turns out that, say, Thomas ends up as the best guy, and Pax drafts him and made the right decision. That's great if it happens. But that doesn't mean the process of making the decision was a good one if they don't cover all their bases. The Bulls only get one chance at this, they need to cover the bases.



> Anyway, I'm speculating. So are you. Let's just keep it at that, and we'll see how things fall out. Not satisfying our curiosity about Bargnani isn't a crime, and it's certainly a little over the top to say that because our curiosity isn't satisfied, Pax has failed to do his job.


I'd put it differently. I'd say because his curiosity apparently is satisfied that he's failing to do his job. In any case, that's certainly not a crime. I just dont' think it's a very good way to go about things. I'm not sure, however, why holding _that _opinion is a crime 



> My two cents.
> 
> Back to the regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## ace20004u

ScottMay said:


> I think *this* is the official sign we're not drafting Bargnani. Pax isn't going to take a guy he hasn't seen in person; not even for the "getting to know you" session that he speaks so highly of in today's bulls.com piece. I'd love to know why Pax or even one of his deputies can't take out half a day to fly to NY to sit with Bargnani for a few minutes.
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...2bulls,1,1001727.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> The good news is that Pax comes across in this piece as being interested in a bunch of guys, not just Thomas/Aldridge. The bad news is that the Bulls don't seem to have any interest whatsoever in Bargnani, which is disappointing from a personnel standpoint and unforgiveable from a tactical one.



No. At this point if Paxson showed up for Bargnani's workout in NY and snuck him into the Berto for a workout it would only send one message to Colangelo, "Try to trade down and we might take your guy". Which, if the Bulls DO have interest in Bargnani would be sabotaging any chance of getting him. Incidentally, Pax was on a european scouting trip this year and I am pretty sure he has seen Bargnani up close and personal. I think even if the Bulls had Bargnani at the top of their draft board right now they are gonna play it close to the vest which is exactly what they should do if they want ANY chance of drafting him. If Toronto suspects the Bulls have interest they will just take him #1 and call it a day.


----------



## kulaz3000

ace20004u said:


> No. At this point if Paxson showed up for Bargnani's workout in NY and snuck him into the Berto for a workout it would only send one message to Colangelo, "Try to trade down and we might take your guy". Which, if the Bulls DO have interest in Bargnani would be sabotaging any chance of getting him. Incidentally, Pax was on a european scouting trip this year and I am pretty sure he has seen Bargnani up close and personal. I think even if the Bulls had Bargnani at the top of their draft board right now they are gonna play it close to the vest which is exactly what they should do if they want ANY chance of drafting him. If Toronto suspects the Bulls have interest they will just take him #1 and call it a day.


in the video clip interview with Paxson. didn't he say something about having someone potentially coming in on sunday for a workout. though he said he highly doubted it. im figuring he was talking about Bargnani. I think he wants to get him for a private workout. though it probably won't happen.


----------



## MikeDC

ace20004u said:


> No. At this point if Paxson showed up for Bargnani's workout in NY *and* snuck him into the Berto for a workout it would only send one message to Colangelo, "Try to trade down and we might take your guy".


Perhaps, but it doesn't sound like getting him into Berto is even an option. In any case, Colangelo ain't no chump, and my sense is that Pax is a standup guy who isn't going to stick a guy like that. Especially a guy like Colangelo who's if anything in the Bulls extended family These guys all talk amongst themselves, and get a sense of things. Pax isn't exactly Niccolo Machiavelli when it comes to his philosophy, and Colangelo ain't Gomer Pyle. I think the odds of something like what Chapu's suggesting going on are about 1%.



> Which, if the Bulls DO have interest in Bargnani would be sabotaging any chance of getting him. Incidentally, Pax was on a european scouting trip this year and I am pretty sure he has seen Bargnani up close and personal. I think even if the Bulls had Bargnani at the top of their draft board right now they are gonna play it close to the vest which is exactly what they should do if they want ANY chance of drafting him. If Toronto suspects the Bulls have interest they will just take him #1 and call it a day.


If Pax actually selects Bargnani to keep for the Bulls, I'll be absolutely shocked beyond shocked.


----------



## yodurk

ace20004u said:


> No. At this point if Paxson showed up for Bargnani's workout in NY and snuck him into the Berto for a workout it would only send one message to Colangelo, "Try to trade down and we might take your guy". Which, if the Bulls DO have interest in Bargnani would be sabotaging any chance of getting him. Incidentally, Pax was on a european scouting trip this year and I am pretty sure he has seen Bargnani up close and personal. I think even if the Bulls had Bargnani at the top of their draft board right now they are gonna play it close to the vest which is exactly what they should do if they want ANY chance of drafting him. If Toronto suspects the Bulls have interest they will just take him #1 and call it a day.


Yup, I'm 99.9% certain that Pax has seen Bargnani in person. Bargnani isn't your typical NCAA draft prospect; he hasn't had the luxury of visiting teams routinely. With all this talk about Colangelo wanting him, Pax has to be careful if he is indeed interested as well.


----------



## ace20004u

MikeDC said:


> Perhaps, but it doesn't sound like getting him into Berto is even an option. In any case, Colangelo ain't no chump, and my sense is that Pax is a standup guy who isn't going to stick a guy like that. Especially a guy like Colangelo who's if anything in the Bulls extended family These guys all talk amongst themselves, and get a sense of things. Pax isn't exactly Niccolo Machiavelli when it comes to his philosophy, and Colangelo ain't Gomer Pyle. I think the odds of something like what Chapu's suggesting going on are about 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> If Pax actually selects Bargnani to keep for the Bulls, I'll be absolutely shocked beyond shocked.



Mike business is business. I am quite sure Pax & Colangelo are chummy but if Colangelo decides to take a risk and trade down and pax really IS interested in Bargnani, taking him wouldn't be Machiavellan, it would be smart. I bet Pax hasn't told Colangelo who he wants and he probably won't. If Colangelo trades down he is gambling and if that costs him "his guy" thats the way things work. Also, thos could theoretically benefit Toronto by allowing them to draft Aldrdige who Bosh wants even though their gm wants Bargnani. 

I don't think if Bargnani were coming to the Berto that it would be something to release to the press. It would probably be about as cloak and dagger as you can imagine to keep the Raptors off of the scent so to speak. Still, Pax, Adams, Dukan & the Bulls have seen PLENTY of Bargnani, having him in for one lone workout is simply going to confirm what they already know.


----------



## McBulls

ace20004u said:


> I don't think if Bargnani were coming to the Berto that it would be something to release to the press. It would probably be about as cloak and dagger as you can imagine to keep the Raptors off of the scent so to speak.


It would be some trick to bring Bargnani in for a secret tryout at Berto. These backdoor schenanigans don't fit with my perception of Paxson's personality. He quite properly doesn't always say everything he knows or is thinking about, but he has never deliberately misled the press in the past.

One guess is that he thinks Coangelo is taking Bargnani, barring someone making him an offer he couldn't refuse for the 1st pick. The latter possibility is what is keeping things in the air for Toronto. A second guess is that Paxson has already made up his mind that Bargnani is a poor fit for the Bulls, and barring someone making him an offer he couldn't refuse for the 2nd pick, he has at least two other guys in mind (Thomas and Roy, based on his statements) that he'd rather pick at #2. He's often stated that the Bulls need to add athleticism, and in his most recent statement he stated that Thomas is clearly the most athletic player in the draft. Bringing the guy to the Berto repeatedly is a major hint about his intentions.

On another subject, it's hard to ignore the fact that Augustine has been invited back to the Berto for so many visits. Maybe he hopes to pick him up as a free agent, or has plans to trade down from #16.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

MikeDC said:


> I'd put it differently. I'd say because his curiosity apparently is satisfied that he's failing to do his job. In any case, that's certainly not a crime. I just dont' think it's a very good way to go about things. I'm not sure, however, why holding _that _opinion is a crime


I look at this offseason a slightly different way. I'm actually really happy that Paxson has brought in every player I think he should consider for the #2 and #16 pick, with the exception of Bargnani so far. I feel Paxson has been extremely thorough. I actually wouldn't think of Pax as the kind of guy who would even bring in a sub 40% FT shooter like Sene, a guy who was that raw. 

I was really pissed with Paxson two years ago when he didn't bring Josh and JR Smith in for workouts. Perhaps this year, he has worked out a greater range of prospects due to the range between picks 2 and 16. Also, I'm guessing that Paxson would have skipped working out some talented high schoolers again, but obviously working them out or drafting them isn't an option anymore.

So generally, I'm happy with how many prospects have been in and out of the Berto Center this summer. That doesn't mean Paxson is going to take the players that I like (and more evidense points to Tyrus being his guy), but that's another issue, and the results of his picks will be determined down the road.


----------



## jbulls

yodurk said:


> Yup, I'm 99.9% certain that Pax has seen Bargnani in person. Bargnani isn't your typical NCAA draft prospect; he hasn't had the luxury of visiting teams routinely. With all this talk about Colangelo wanting him, Pax has to be careful if he is indeed interested as well.


Fantastic point. If Paxson actually wants Bargnani (and I'm not saying he does - we've seen nothing to indicate that) he'd better act like he doesn't. Colangelo won't trade down if he thinks there's any chance we'll snag him at 2.


----------



## ace20004u

jbulls said:


> Fantastic point. If Paxson actually wants Bargnani (and I'm not saying he does - we've seen nothing to indicate that) he'd better act like he doesn't. Colangelo won't trade down if he thinks there's any chance we'll snag him at 2.


yep thats what I have been trying to point out to people. Not showing up at Bargs workout or slipping him in for a workout at the Berto MIGHT convince Colangelo that the Bulls are going another direction allowing them to trade down...might.


----------



## NDAVE01

I really think Tyrus is Paxson's guy. Tyrus has now visited the Bulls twice (due to his illness or injury) and it appears he won't be having a real workout for any other team. His cancellations with Portland and Charlotte have been well publicized, but it appears that he will not be visiting Toronto either. According to the Raptor's board, Colangelo was on the radio lamenting the fact that neither Thomas or Roy were going to come in for a workout and that the only time he had seen Thomas was an agent sposored workout in Orlando. Unless his agents are absolutely horrible, Thomas has a promise from Paxson. I think this promise keeps getting leaked and Paxson keeps telling Tyrus' agents to do damage control. Also, I think Paxson is the one asking Tyrus to not work out for anyone else so they don't jeopardize losing him. Just my take. We shall what happens soon.


----------



## GB

Who is his guy if Tyrus is taken?


----------



## The ROY

NDAVE01 said:


> I really think Tyrus is Paxson's guy. Tyrus has now visited the Bulls twice (due to his illness or injury) and it appears he won't be having a real workout for any other team. His cancellations with Portland and Charlotte have been well publicized, but it appears that he will not be visiting Toronto either. According to the Raptor's board, Colangelo was on the radio lamenting the fact that neither Thomas or Roy were going to come in for a workout and that the only time he had seen Thomas was an agent sposored workout in Orlando. Unless his agents are absolutely horrible, Thomas has a promise from Paxson. I think this promise keeps getting leaked and Paxson keeps telling Tyrus' agents to do damage control. Also, I think Paxson is the one asking Tyrus to not work out for anyone else so they don't jeopardize losing him. Just my take. We shall what happens soon.


makes sense


----------



## McBulls

NDAVE01 said:


> I really think Tyrus is Paxson's guy. Tyrus has now visited the Bulls twice (due to his illness or injury) and it appears he won't be having a real workout for any other team. His cancellations with Portland and Charlotte have been well publicized, but it appears that he will not be visiting Toronto either. According to the Raptor's board, Colangelo was on the radio lamenting the fact that neither Thomas or Roy were going to come in for a workout and that the only time he had seen Thomas was an agent sposored workout in Orlando. Unless his agents are absolutely horrible, Thomas has a promise from Paxson. I think this promise keeps getting leaked and Paxson keeps telling Tyrus' agents to do damage control. Also, I think Paxson is the one asking Tyrus to not work out for anyone else so they don't jeopardize losing him. Just my take. We shall what happens soon.


A lot of evidence is pointing to the fact that Thomas is Paxson's favorite choice at this time.
Or maybe he's the LA Lakers favorite choice. 
He's not my favorite choice, but then I don't know anything about him, while presumably Paxson does.


----------



## theanimal23

On Draft Day, we definitely need an official draft thread. A thread containing all the main mock drafts (ESPN, CNNSI, NBADraft.net, DraftExpress), and see which one of them did the best. Then WHO we think Pax will pick, and who we would like at those picks. Maybe do that for each team, and who we think they should pick. It'd be fun.


----------



## MikeDC

ace20004u said:


> yep thats what I have been trying to point out to people. Not showing up at Bargs workout or slipping him in for a workout at the Berto MIGHT convince Colangelo that the Bulls are going another direction allowing them to trade down...might.


But the Bulls pretty clearly don't want Bargnani. If they take him I'll be absolutely astonished. It doesn't fit anywhere, anywhere at all within our pretty well founded notions of how Pax operates.

On the other hand, by showing no interest whatsoever, it's quite possible we've lost some leverage. From what I can tell, the angling from Toronto exists because they think they can trade down and still get Bargnani, while getting something from a team like Portland that might desperately want Morrison.

That seems the more likely scenario, and if that's the case, we're giving up leverage and control by blowing off interest in Bargnani. If we showed serious interest in him, it'd for the Raptors to stay at home and take him, thus giving us control over where Morrison goes. Charlotte's not going to take Thomas at #3 since he blew them off, so we'd pretty easily be able to do a pick swap with Portland, pick up an extra something, and still get our man Thomas (and for a slightly lower salary). By blowing off Bargnani we don't have that leverage and we've giftwrapped such a move for Toronto.


----------



## fl_flash

MikeDC said:


> But the Bulls pretty clearly don't want Bargnani. If they take him I'll be absolutely astonished. It doesn't fit anywhere, anywhere at all within our pretty well founded notions of how Pax operates.
> 
> On the other hand, by showing no interest whatsoever, it's quite possible we've lost some leverage. From what I can tell, the angling from Toronto exists because they think they can trade down and still get Bargnani, while getting something from a team like Portland that might desperately want Morrison.
> 
> That seems the more likely scenario, and if that's the case, we're giving up leverage and control by blowing off interest in Bargnani. If we showed serious interest in him, it'd for the Raptors to stay at home and take him, thus giving us control over where Morrison goes. Charlotte's not going to take Thomas at #3 since he blew them off, so we'd pretty easily be able to do a pick swap with Portland, pick up an extra something, and still get our man Thomas (and for a slightly lower salary). By blowing off Bargnani we don't have that leverage and we've giftwrapped such a move for Toronto.


I don't understand the logic in this line of thought. The Bulls have scouted Bargnani. Quite a bit. I'd say as much as Toronto. I'm sure they've seen plenty of footage on him. They've talked to his coaches and even got in to see him practice. They know what he can do.

Let's say, for the sake of discusion, that he's their guy. It's also pretty evident that Toronto may take him #1 or try to slide down a bit, get some sort of asset and take him a little lower. If Pax makes all this noise about wanting Bargnani, how in the world is he ever going to get him? If he toots Bargnani's horn too much, Toronto just takes him #1 and that's that. The Bulls need to shift to plan B. 

By not showing any apparent interest in Bargnani, Pax has at least given this team the possibility of drafting him - if this is their guy afterall. It's not about who can sell Morrison to the highest bidder (if that's even a possibility). It's about trying to acquire a guy who might be the best player in the draft while not letting the team that picks ahead of you know that's who you want.


----------



## MikeDC

fl_flash said:


> I don't understand the logic in this line of thought. The Bulls have scouted Bargnani. Quite a bit. I'd say as much as Toronto. I'm sure they've seen plenty of footage on him. They've talked to his coaches and even got in to see him practice. They know what he can do.


Read and listen to the interviews Pax has given about how important they think it is to talk to guys and get a sense of them. I think that the fact they can't get their ideal setup to talk to him is one reason they aren't interested, but I also think that's not very smart. I think they'd be better off taking what they can get and making the best decision with all the info possible.



> Let's say, for the sake of discusion, that he's their guy.


For the sake of discussion, I suppose, but I think the point is that it's pretty darn clear he's not their guy. Has anything about Pax given you the idea he's inclined to do something like this?



> It's also pretty evident that Toronto may take him #1 or try to slide down a bit, get some sort of asset and take him a little lower. If Pax makes all this noise about wanting Bargnani, how in the world is he ever going to get him? If he toots Bargnani's horn too much, Toronto just takes him #1 and that's that. The Bulls need to shift to plan B.
> 
> By not showing any apparent interest in Bargnani, Pax has at least given this team the possibility of drafting him - if this is their guy afterall. It's not about who can sell Morrison to the highest bidder (if that's even a possibility). It's about trying to acquire a guy who might be the best player in the draft while not letting the team that picks ahead of you know that's who you want.


OK, I'll grant that if Bargnani is actually the guy we want, that's a good strategy. However, I think based on a mountain of evidence it's both an "unlike John Paxson" strategy, and that Bargnani is not their guy (which again, I think is premature of them to conclude since they seem to be passing up the opportunity to speak with him, even if it's not under ideal circs).

And given those two beliefs, it's a poor strategy.


----------



## The ROY

fl_flash said:


> The Bulls have scouted Bargnani. Quite a bit. I'd say as much as Toronto.


I seriously, seriously doubt that

I wouldn't say Toronto though, but Colangelo's been following him for over two years. He has connections with that team so I'm sure he probably knows more about him than any other GM in the lotto.


----------



## fl_flash

MikeDC said:


> Read and listen to the interviews Pax has given about how important they think it is to talk to guys and get a sense of them. I think that the fact they can't get their ideal setup to talk to him is one reason they aren't interested, but I also think that's not very smart. I think they'd be better off taking what they can get and making the best decision with all the info possible.
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of discussion, I suppose, but I think the point is that it's pretty darn clear he's not their guy. Has anything about Pax given you the idea he's inclined to do something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll grant that if Bargnani is actually the guy we want, that's a good strategy. However, I think based on a mountain of evidence it's both an "unlike John Paxson" strategy, and that Bargnani is not their guy (which again, I think is premature of them to conclude since they seem to be passing up the opportunity to speak with him, even if it's not under ideal circs).
> 
> And given those two beliefs, it's a poor strategy.


OK. If the Bulls have no interest in Bargnani, then I'd agree with your assesment of things and it sure would make sense for the Bulls to force Toronto's hand to take Bargnani #1 by playing up feigned interest in him, which would then leave the Bulls in the drivers seat, as it were, for bidding on the #2 pick.

You're a pretty smart guy. I'd like to think I'm a pretty smart guy. I'd also hope that Pax or someone on his staff is pretty smart. Given that you probably came to the realization, in less than five minutes, that the tact Pax is taking isn't a very smart one by not forcing Toronto's hand to build value in the #2 pick, and given that I totally agree with you on that stragety (on the assumption that Bargnani isn't even on the radar as far as the Bulls are concerned); doesn't it stand to reason that _someone_ in the Bulls org. would arrive at the same conclusions? If so, why aren't they doing just that? Maybe there is genuine interest in Bargnani?

To me, one of the most telling Paxson quotes is the one that he states that what he does at #2 depends on what Toronto does at #1. There's a whole lot that can be read into a statement like that, but one really big thing is that if Toronto goes for anyone other than Bargnani, then Pax may consider Bargnani at #2. If Bargnani is off the board at #2, the Pax may shop the pick or just take whomever he takes.

Given how the Bulls are acting, I think there is genuine interest in Bargnani - they just can't let it out because if they do, they'll lose any hope of getting the guy.


----------



## TripleDouble

Anyone know how good Bargnani's english is?


----------



## RoRo

i guess anything is possible, we'll have to wait and see. maybe someone will wow colangelo with a big offer.

but considering how much colangelo is leaning for bargnani, i don't see any incentive that would make trading down - and the possibility of losing his prize - a reality.


----------



## bbertha37

TripleDouble said:


> Anyone know how good Bargnani's english is?


I think I remember reading that he's fluent.


----------



## MikeDC

fl_flash said:


> OK. If the Bulls have no interest in Bargnani, then I'd agree with your assesment of things and it sure would make sense for the Bulls to force Toronto's hand to take Bargnani #1 by playing up feigned interest in him, which would then leave the Bulls in the drivers seat, as it were, for bidding on the #2 pick.
> 
> You're a pretty smart guy. I'd like to think I'm a pretty smart guy. I'd also hope that Pax or someone on his staff is pretty smart. Given that you probably came to the realization, in less than five minutes, that the tact Pax is taking isn't a very smart one by not forcing Toronto's hand to build value in the #2 pick, and given that I totally agree with you on that stragety (on the assumption that Bargnani isn't even on the radar as far as the Bulls are concerned); *doesn't it stand to reason that someone in the Bulls org. would arrive at the same conclusions?* If so, why aren't they doing just that? Maybe there is genuine interest in Bargnani?
> 
> To me, one of the most telling Paxson quotes is the one that he states that what he does at #2 depends on what Toronto does at #1. There's a whole lot that can be read into a statement like that, but one really big thing is that if Toronto goes for anyone other than Bargnani, then Pax may consider Bargnani at #2. If Bargnani is off the board at #2, the Pax may shop the pick or just take whomever he takes.
> 
> Given how the Bulls are acting, I think there is genuine interest in Bargnani - they just can't let it out because if they do, they'll lose any hope of getting the guy.


I don't think it's an issue of the Pax (or anyone else being dumb in the literal sense). I think it's an issue of them having a process (that in many cases works very well) that they believe in, are comfortable with, and perhaps a little too unwilling to step outside of. Because they believe in their way of doing things, they mark down if someone doesn't fit in to it, and they're willing to take a bit of a loss because they think the way they do things gets good results.

That also goes for not playing the sort of GM footsie that goes on at the top of the draft. Pax isn't a guy who, I think, is going purposely shaft other GMs via deception. I honestly think he'd rather not "win" that way, though of course I could be wrong. I'll be surprised if I am, because he's done nothing to give me that impression. I think he's a "go ahead and make your move, and then I'll make mine" sort of guy. Yeah, at some points this might cost him, but I think he believes it's the "right way", and therefore is comfortable forgoing those opportunities.


----------



## Hustle

bbertha37 said:


> I think I remember reading that he's fluent.


In his interviews he seems more fluent than any foreign player entering the league I can remember.


----------



## BG7

Reminds me of Yao.

Lisa: Wait, I thought I read that you spoke perfect English.

Yao: (in a low voice) Shutup, I have a good thing going here.


----------

